# LAOS | Railways



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Design work starts on east-west corridor​*
> 21 December 2012
> 
> *LAOS*: Preparatory works are underway to construct a* 220 km double-track electrified railway between Savannakhet on the Mekong river and the Vietnamese frontier at Lao Bao*.
> ...


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/design-work-starts-on-east-west-corridor.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...il-links-to-myanmar-and-laos.html?channel=542
> 
> *China approves rail links to Myanmar and Laos*
> Thursday, October 16, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...way-construction-could-begin-in-november.html
> 
> *Trans-Laos railway construction could begin in November*
> 26 Oct 2015
> ...


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Laying the cornerstone for Lao - China railway at Ban Xai, Xaithanee district of Viengchan Capital on 2 Dec 2015 by Comrade Jummalee Xayasorn (Secretariat of Lao People Revolution party) and Comrade Zhang De of China Politburo

Lao - China railway is an electrified single track with the distance of 427.7 km - from Boten checkpoint, Luang Namtha, UIdomxai, Luang Phrabang, Viengchan and Viengchan capital, 175 km elevated track (41%), 162 bridge with total distance of 68.093 km (16%), 72 tunnel with the distance of 183.978 km (43%) and the longest one is 9.5 km which is
referring to Lao - China Friendship Tunnel (友谊隧道) with the distance of 9.592 km, 2.430 km is in Lao border while the rest is in Chinese border.

Max speed for cargo 120 kph
Max speed for passenger from Boten to Vang Vieng 160 kph
Max speed for passenger from Vang Vieng to Viengchan capital 200 kph

the railway area is 50 meter radius with fences - 33 stations - ONLY 21 stations to be built at the time being with 11 stations has a passing loop and 1 cargo station with major yard - permanent railway area of 3058 Hectares are not for sale while the temporary area to store the quarry, earthwork, and station will be 803 hectare with the investment of 
387000 Million RMB Yuan (90.6 Million RMB Yuan per km) to be done in 2020


2 Major bridges to be done:
1. Mekhong 1 Bridge (其中湄公河1号特大桥) North of Luang Phrabang - 1220 meter
2. Mekhong 2 Bridge (湄公河2号特大桥桥长) South of Luang Phrabang - 1436 neter

This is due to the fact that Luang Phrabang station will be on Xiang Maen bank, not Luang Phrabang bank to avoid the problem with World Heritage city and it allow the connection with Xayabouli, and Thailand via Muang Ngoen and Phoo Doo along with Xanakham 

7 major tunnels to be done :
4.2.1. Lao - China Friendship tunnel (友谊隧道) with the distance of 9,592 meter, 2430 meter is in Lao border while the rest is in Chinese border.
4.2.2. Kong Lang tunnel (空琅村隧道) with the distance of 8150 meter
4.2.3. Wa Nu Mountain (努瓦山隧道) with the distance of 8185 meter
4.2.4. Phu Kluea (福格村隧道) with the distance of 8880 meter
4.2.5. Ka (卡村隧道) with the distance of 8005 meter
4.2.6. Sen tunnel (森村隧道) with the distance of 9405 meter
4.2.7. La Meng tunnel (拉孟山隧道) with the distance of 8055 meter
http://lao.voanews.com/content/lao-...to-construct-railway-by-jan-2016/3082584.html
https://www.facebook.com/ILoveAirplaneLaos/posts/900531356662096
http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/1jih7Brv7u4/ 
http://v.pptv.com/show/xzOicPKQKergbmQE.html
http://finance.sina.com.cn/world/20151129/155423881413.shtml 
http://www.wccdaily.com.cn/shtml/hxdsb/20151129/313206.shtml


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the video presenting Lao - China railway with Chinese and English subtitle

Lao - China railway with the distance of 427 km started from Friendship Tunnel across Lao - China border to Boten station at Ban Na Toei before heading to Ban Na Kok Tai, Udomxai, Mueang Nga before going across Mekhong river with the 2100 meter bridge with the height of 85 meter passing Ban Sanok, Mueang Yan (dropping point for Xayabouli province) before going across Mekhong river again with the 1436 meter bridge to reach Luang Phrabang station on the Southern suburb near ring road before going across Nam Khan river, Xiang Ngoen, Ban Phu Ya, Sala Pac Thu, Ban Sen before passing Ban Sen tunnel with the distance of 9405 meter (the longest tunnel in Laos discounting Friendship tunnel which most is on China side) - Kasi station, Ban Bun Phok, Ban Pha Daeng - bridge across Xeng river, Ban Pha Tang before following Luang Phrabang road (highway 13) to reach Vang Vieng station, Ban Vang Voeng, Bang Vieng Khi, Ban Hin Hoeb, Mueang Phon Hong station (main district of Viengchan province) - Ban Saka - Ban Phone Sai - Nakhon Luang Viengchan station on 450 Year Boulevard near National Stadium on Lak 16 (km 16 from Viengchan city center) - Viengchan Tai station - Tha nalaeng East (the main cargo dropping point on the eastern end of existing Tha Nalaeng station) before ending up at the Lao end of the proposed New Friendship Bridge across mekhong opposite to the Eastern end of Wat Chommanee (probably opposite to the SRT Railway land which used to be a ferry station between Nong Khai and Tha Nalaeng) 

Max Speed for passenger train: 160 kph for Bo Ten to Vang Vieng, 200 kph from Vang Vieng to Tha nalaeng East - cargo train at 120 kph
https://www.facebook.com/djtheva.phengyambai/videos/711671945636350/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=40yoiYdcOd4


Lao government telling Lao people to cooperate and facilitate the construction of Lao - China Railway without question 
http://www.sedthakid.la/index.php/home-old/categories/item/2578-subway 

Lao and Foreign investors now asking for concession on sand dredging and quarry along Mekhong around Pak Beng district of Odomxay province to be sold to Lao - China railway which is to start the construction in Jan 2016 - need EIA to do so ... and now those local Lao people are growing rice and vegetables along with fruits to be sold to Chinese workers who are working for Lao - China railways 

http://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/econom...os-china-railroad-project-12212015101050.html 

Luang Namtha province going to issue the protection for Chinese workers who are working on Lao - China Railway as there are already 800 Chinese worker in Luang Namtha province alone while 10000 Chinese workers are heading to laos to work in Lao - China railway as there is an expectation that there will be 200,000 Chinese workers in Laos to support Lao - China railway project 
http://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/econom...-chinese-railroad-workers-12182015135928.html


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Signing the 6th contract for Lao China railway - with the distance 65.7 km from km 343 + 300 at Phong Hong district of Viengchan province to km 409 + 000 at Viengchan Capital station near National Stadium of km 16 on 450th Year Boulevard 
http://www.sedthakid.la/index.php/h...onstruction-projects-china-during-the-6th-and


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Railway essential for development, Parliament told*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/Video_FileVDO/Dec_Railway essential 290.htm







The development of an efficient railway system is essential to boost investment and spur socio-economic development of landlocked Laos, the Deputy Prime Minister told the National Assembly (NA) on Friday. 

Mr Somsavat Lengsavad made the comment when speaking about the railway that will link Vientiane to the Chinese border following a groundbreaking ceremony earlier this month for the 38.7 billion yuan (US$6.04 billion) project.

Mr Somsavat, who is in charge of production and goods circulation, said investors have been asking him if Laos plans to build a railway network as companies want to cut costs by using cheaper rail transportation.

“The cost of transporting goods by road is high, making it difficult [for businesses] to compete with their [rivals] in other countries in the region,” he told lawmakers as he explained why the government had decided to go ahead with the costly project.

Studies showed the railway could yield economic benefit of more than 30 percent, Mr Somsavat said, adding that if a project was able to yield economic benefit of 15 to 16 percent it would be profitable and worth investing in.

On December 2, the day that Laos celebrated the 40th anniversary of the founding of the Lao PDR, Lao and Chinese officials broke ground in Vientiane for the start of construction of the 427.2 km railway.

China will be responsible for 70 percent of the total investment, while Laos will be responsible for the remainder. The two governments are required to contribute 40 percent each of the total amount needed to form a joint venture company to operate the project. Laos will need to secure a loan of about US$480 million from China to pay its share of the investment.

China has now agreed to reduce the annual interest rate on the loan from the 3 percent offered previously to 2.3 percent.

Mr Somsavat said Laos' five potash mines should provide sufficient revenue to enable Laos to repay the loan and interest within five years.

Construction of the single-track railway will take about five years to complete. The railway will have 21 sidings to enable trains to pass, as well as 11 passenger stations and one container station.

Mr Somsavat said construction of the railway would be costly because of the many tunnels and bridges that would have to be built to traverse the mountainous terrain in the north of the country.

The railway will have 170 bridges of 69 kilometres in length, equating to 16 percent of the total length. There will be 72 tunnels over a distance of 183 kilometres, comprising 43 percent of the total length.

The electricity-powered passenger train is set to travel at 160 km per hour, while the freight train will run at 120 km per hour. However, the pa ssenger train can travel at up to 200 kilometres per hour on flat terrain between Vangvieng and Vientiane.

Fifty metres of land along each side of the railway will be kept clear to ensure safety.

Responding to questions raised by NA members, Mr Somsavat said appropriate compensation would be paid to people displaced by the railway, within a reasonable time.

He assured lawmakers that officials had been assigned to deal with unexploded ordnance if devices were uncovered during construction of the railway.

The track will form part of the regional rail link known as the Kunming-Singapore rail network over a distance of more than 3,000km.

The railway will link China's Kunming all the way down to Singapore, passing through Laos, Thailand and Malaysia.

By Times Reporters


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China-Laos Railway could be built sooner than planned: Official*

China-Laos Railway could be built sooner than planned: Official

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Railway.htm

Much has been done to move construction of the Vientiane-China railway forward following the groundbreaking ceremony that took place last month, the Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport has said.

Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong told local media last week that construction could take just over four years, slightly less than the original estimation of five years.

Speaking during an interview with Lao National Television (LNT) on Friday, attended by reporters from various media outlets, he said the developers were keen to plough ahead with the 38.7 billion yuan (US$6.04 billion) project.

The deputy minister said the groundbreaking was not merely a ceremonial event held to mark National Day on December 2, with no work having been done since, as many people have said.

The groundbreaking signified the actual start of construction of the 427-km railway, with a number of activities having been undertaken since then.

Mr Lattanamany said financing had been sought to enable the Lao and Chinese governments to establish a joint venture company to carry out the project.

China will provide 70 percent of the investment cost, while Laos is responsible for the remainder. The two governments will each contribute 40 percent of their financial obligation to set up the joint venture company. The company will source the remaining funds from financial backers.

The Lao government has obtained a loan of about US$480 million from China to pay its share of the investment cost.

The funds needed to purchase trains and pay compensation to people who lose land and buildings so the railway can be built are included in the total investment cost.

Initially, 18 trains will be purchased, including four passenger trains.

The deputy minister said the route to be taken by the railway had been mapped out. The authorities were now gathering information about the property that would be affected so they could assess the amount of compensation that had to be paid.

People affected by the project would be compensated appropriately, he added.

Fifty metres of land along each side of the railway will be kept free and fenced off for safety reasons. The largest station, in Vientiane, will require 1.5 million square metres of land, while the smallest station on the route will require about 400,000 square metres.

The project developers and the contractor will soon meet to discuss the construction plan so that work can go ahead as quickly as possible.

Mr Lattanamany said the Chinese contractor had sent 40 technical staff to Laos to work on the project.

Laos fully supports the building of a railway in a bid to free itself from the constraints of being landlocked, hoping to create a land link and become a transit hub within the region.

The railway will lower transport costs and is expected to benefit the economy by attracting more foreign investment and providing much improved logistics services.

“By using the railway, passengers can cut the cost of travel in half compared to travelling by road, while it will cost a quarter of the current price to transport goods over the same distance by train,” Mr Lattanamany said.

Set to run at 160km per hour, the passenger train will be able to travel from Vientiane to the Chinese border in about three hours, much shorter than the more than 24 hours it takes to make the journey by road.

Freight trains will run at 120km per hour.

Passenger trains can travel at speeds of up to 200 kilometres per hour on flat terrain between Vangvieng and Vientiane.

There will be 11 passenger stations. Two will be built in the Boten and Nateuy areas of Luang Namtha province. Three stations will be built in Oudomxay's Namor, Xay and Nga districts.

Two stations will be built in Luang Prabang and Xieng-ngeun districts in Luang Prabang province. Three will be constructed in Kasy, Vangvieng and Phonhong districts in Vientiane province and the main station will be in Vientiane.

By Souksakhone Vaenkeo 
(Latest Update Janaury 4, 2016)


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OperacionSalida said:


> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> Where can I get a railway stations database?
> 
> ...


If I could ever find the list of stations along with the center of the station on the track, I would post long time ago


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Millions of passengers, freight tonnage annually for railway*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Million.htm

Domestic passengers commuting through the planned Laos-China railway project are expected to reach 3.98 million annually in its first year, a study has showed.

The number of domestic passengers is fo recast to rise to 6.11 million annually in the short-term and jump further to 8.62 million annually over the longer-term, Deputy Prime Minister Somsavat Lengsavad said recently.

Passengers commuting from Vientiane to the Chinese border via the railway would be charged only about 161,850 kip, much cheaper than fares by road currently at 285,0 00 kip, Mr Somsavat told the recent ordinary session of the National Assembly.

The Lao and Chinese governments broke ground on December 2 in Vientiane to commence construction of the US$6.04 billion project to conne ct Vientiane with the Chinese border over the distance of 427 km. Construction is expected to take about five years to complete.

The project will form part of the regional railway network connecting China's Kunming to Singapore via Laos, Thailand and Malaysia, and the number of passengers of the five countries commuting through the regional railway is expected to reach 9.65 million annually in its first year.

The numbers are expected to rise further to 11.98 million passengers a year in t he short-term and increase further to 16.5 million passengers annually over the longer-term.

At the beginning its operation, freight through the regional railway between China and the four Asean member countries - Laos, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore is estimated to reach 2.59 million tonnes a ye ar and rise further to 3.62 million tonnes within the short-term then jump to 5.46 million tonnes over the longer-term.

Through the planned railway, goods transported from Vientiane to Chinese border would be charged only 269,750 kip per tonne, which is much cheaper than road freight currently charged at 833,340 kip per tonne.

Mr Somsavat, who is in charge of the project, told the parliament that rail transport offering cheaper costs with faster speed would enable Laos to enjoy advantages in promoting trade and investment.

Once the railway is operational, Mr Somsavat said “Transportation time will be significantly cut.”

Currently, goods transported by road from Vientiane to the Chinese border took about three days, but once the rai lway was in use, transportation would take just over three hours, he said.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Millions of passengers, freight tonnage annually for railway


Annual passengers 3.98 million passenger for domestic trips and 9.65 million passenger for domestic + cross border trips on the first year? 2.59 million tonnes of cargo (definitely cross border) for the first year ? let's see whether they can realize this target. 

For passenger ticket at 161,850 kip per head (714.68 Baht using 1 Baht = 226.465 Kip) on passenger train from Viengchan station near National Stadium at km 16 from Lao city center and cargo charge of 269,750 kip per ton (1191.03 Baht using 1 Baht = 226.465 Kip), I expect that despite of the official prohibition of paying in Thai Baht and US Dollars to promote Lao Kip, I expect to pay in Baht denomination anyway.

Lao experts still concern about heavy debts from Lao - china railway with a price tag of 6040 Million US Dollars - and the construction will started on the first 67.7 km from Viengchan to Phone Hong 
http://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/econom...h-cost-laos-china-railway-01012016142117.html

the loan for Lao - China railway need 4 Potash mines + 1 Bauxite mine as loan collateral 
http://www.rfa.org/english/news/lao...-rate-for-railway-project-01042016163552.html

Going to spend the first 500 million US Dollars to purchase 18 sets of trains (4 for EMU sets for passenger train and other for electric loco + cargo carriages for cargo trains
http://www.springnews.co.th/global/265607


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Al Jazeera English video about construction

[dailymotion]x44f002[/dailymotion]

BTW, does this site use code for dailymotion like it does for flickr, youtube, vimeo, etc?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

IanCleverly said:


> BTW, does this site use code for dailymotion like it does for flickr, youtube, vimeo, etc?


Yes, it is. I've added in your post


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cross-border tunneling on China-Laos railway begins*

http://www.csa-expo.org/en-us/topic/topicdetail/756499
http://www.crceg2.com/html/NewsCenter/CompanyDynamics/7110.html
http://www.chinanews.com/cj/2016/06-22/7913199.shtml

The construction of the friendship tunnel, a key cross-border project on China-Laos railway, was officially started in Yunnan on June 22, marking a practical step in the build-up of the Sino-Lao international railway, which forms part of the Pan-Asia Railway Network.

The cross-border tunnel has a length of 9.8 kilometers, with 7.2 km in China and 2.6 km in Laos. The tunnel will be finished within 56 months, and it is intended to be a signature of the time-tested friendship between China and Laos.

The tunnel will pass through the stratum where mudrocks are embedded with sandstones, and such rough geographical condition could make it hard to carry out works, according to a project personnel.

To insure safety and efficiency, the project contractor, the Chinese Railway Erju Company, will forecast geology in advance, follow construction parameters strictly and employ China's engineering standards in tunneling.

The Yunnan section of the China-Laos Railway links up Yuxi City in the north and Mohan Port, a southern border town. With a total cost of 50.5 billion RMB, the 508-km section belongs to a Grade I electrified railway by China's standard.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

good news indeed

any news on progress on the yuxi to mohan section?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

kunming tiger said:


> good news indeed
> 
> any news on progress on the yuxi to mohan section?


Yuxi-Mohan railway construction has already started, aim to complete at 2021


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Gadiri said:


> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/design-work-starts-on-east-west-corridor.html


 Any update on this railway?

It would seem like an important part of the overall long term plan for connecting the country .


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China-Laos Railway Friendship Tunnel Ceremony*


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

are they boring the tunnel from both directions?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Laos, China reach agreement on interest rate for HSR project*

http://www.railprofessional.com/news/laos-china-reach-agreement-on-interest-rate-for-hsr-project

Vientiane, 16 June 2016 – Laos and China have reached an agreement on the interest rate for a $US480-million loan to construct the high-speed Lao-China railway; however, the figure has not yet been publicly disclosed.

Somsavat Lengsavad, Laotian deputy prime minister, said the Chinese government has earlier offered Laos a loan with a three-percent interest rate, adding that Laotian government also asked the Chinese government to reduce the rate. He did not mention what the agreed-upon interest rate was on the $US480-million loan from China, which Laos will back with five of its potash mines.

Somsavat said after calculation, Laos has determined that it will be able to pay it back to China within five years instead of 30 years as Laos has five mines. The railway forms part of a larger 3,000-kilometre regional rail link that will run from Kunming in southern China through Laos, Thailand and Malaysia to Singapore.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Digging up the railway tunnels for Lao - China Railway at Luang Namtha


There will be 3 tunnels for the section from Lao - China Friendship tunnel to Na Moh station in Udomxay (50 km - 16 km in Luang Namtha and 34 km in Udomxay) - 7 bridges with total distance of 4 km and 3 tunnels with total distance of 10 km including the first 2 km of Lao - China Friendship tunnel, Boten tunnel (6 km) and Teen Tok tunnel (1 km)

http://manager.co.th/IndoChina/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=9600000026931


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

How is progress on the kunming to Bangkok link?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

kunming tiger said:


> How is progress on the kunming to Bangkok link?


Laos section has started construction. Thai section I believe is still under negotiation, probably starts this year....


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Construction of China-Laos railway speeding up before rainy season*

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/09/c_136193678.htm









MUANG PHONHONG, Laos, April 9 (Xinhua) -- "This is my office, and also my bedroom," Project Manager Cai Li told Xinhua reporter while pointing at a small tent amid the roar of generator.

Located at the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong district in Lao central Vientiane Province, Cai's so-called "office and bedroom" is made from simple bamboo shelves covered by large plastic sheets. There is no working table in her "office" but only a bed, while office equipments and materials were placed on the floor.

"We have only electric fan to cool down the heat. I slept only three or four hours a day these days. So fortunately the chef came the day before so we are now able to have good meals," the 50-year-old manager talked about her living conditions at the site. Cai has just arrived at the site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong for one week.

"There is no other way because we have to rush to take advantages of dry season in Laos for construction," she said. Chinese companies are speeding up the construction of China-Laos railway after entering its first dry season since the railway construction was officially started on Dec. 25, 2016.

It is now dry season in Laos, the main construction period in tropical monsoon climate zone. Specifically for China-Laos railway construction, it is necessary to create favorable conditions for construction before the rainy season. For example, the tunnel must be excavated to a certain depth before the rainy season otherwise high rainfall might cause landslides.

China-Laos railway is a major strategic project which was reached and promoted by top leaders of the two countries. Speaking at the construction inaugural ceremony of China-Laos railway in late 2016, General Manager of China Railway International Co., Ltd and Chairman of Laos-China Railway Company Huang Difu said the China Railway Corporation will take the best of its advantages on railway management, technology and resources to lead other enterprises on survey and design, construction and equipment manufacturing among others, as well as cooperate with Lao government and relevant enterprises in order to construct and operate China-Laos railway in a good manner.

Huang pledged to resolutely implement the consensus reached by the two governments on railway construction and operation. On the basis of initial results, the company will continue strengthen communication and collaboration with Lao government at all levels, support each other, follow the plan and requirements so as to ensure high standards of quality and schedule, contributing to promoting socio-economic development of the two countries and prosperity of the two peoples.

China Railway No. 2 Group Co., Ltd is responsible for the construction of Muang Phonhong section. He Hongsong, head of construction commanding department of China Railway No. 2 Group Co., Ltd told Xinhua that the department held a meeting in early April to launch a campaign of "a 100-day of dry season working competition" to ensure the goal of full construction commence in June.

"We need to rush into the site and set up a safe, high quality working manner within 100 days in order to show the construction level of China railway agencies who dare to battle tough working conditions," Huang Ningshu, Party Secretary of the construction commanding department, said.

At the same time, the Lao side is also actively promoting the progress of China-Laos railway construction. At the end of March, the import of materials and equipments for railway construction embraced difficulties in Lao customs clearance. Right in early April, Lao government established a working group to approve the tax-free import of materials and equipments as well as set up a special lane for imports of materials and equipments for China-Laos railway construction.

Sometimes, villagers living near the construction site of China-Laos railway in Muang Phonhong took their children on motorcycles to the site for visit. Keobouphon Xayani (according to pronunciation), a Muang Phonhong villager, told reporter that villagers have been actively coordinating in construction demolition, while the initial construction of the railway has brought benefits to local residents.

"It is now easier for villagers to find jobs, while sales of agricultural products are better," the village chief told reporter.

The China-Laos railway has a total length of 414.332 kilometers with over 62.7 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and capital Vientiane. Operating speed on the route is designed at 160 km per hour. Construction of the project is scheduled for five years with investment of some 40 billion Chinese yuan (5.8 billion U.S. dollars), 70 percent of which comes from Chinese investment and the rest 30 percent from Lao side.

China-Laos railway is the first overseas route connecting with the railway system in China, using Chinese technology, equipment and investment.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

keep the updates coming


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Rail freight set to cut transport costs significantly*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Rail.htm

The transport of goods by railway could cut costs by 30 to 50 percent of the current charges for road transportation, a senior government official has said.

Deputy Director General of the Lao Railway Department, Mr Sonesack N. Nhansana, told Vientiane Times on Tuesday that Lao and Thai officials are preparing for the start of freight rail transport between the two countries. However, a precise date for the start of such a service has not yet been decided.

Lao and Thai authorities last week held an official ceremony to hand over a 38,000 square-metre container yard and other facilities at Laos' Thanalaeng railway station in Vientiane, as part of the Lao-Thai Railway Construction Project Phase II (Section I).

The Deputy Director said officials from both sides plan to initiate a single-window inspection system for goods to be transported by rail to streamline logistics and save time.

Rail freight will be faster and cheaper [compared to the current transport mode], he said. Mr Sonesack added that there was some detailed work that both sides needed to do before the rail transport of goods could begin.

We will try to launch the service soon, he said.

The plan involves turning Thanalaeng railway station into a dry port and is part of the government's interconnectivity effort to convert Laos from a landlocked to a land-linked country. It would help to reduce the existing expensive transport costs and boost trade and investment.

The government has announced its plan to build several railways to link the existing rail system with neighbouring countries and the rest of Asia. Laos currently has only 3.5km of railway track linking Vientiane with Thailand's Nong Khai province. So far, only passenger transport is provided by the railway.

High transport costs in Laos have contributed to the fact that many manufacturers are struggling to compete with their rivals in countries that have coastlines.

Freight costs between Vientiane and Bangkok Port (640 km) range from US$1,233 to US$2,088 per 40-ft container, according to studies carried out in 2016 by the Japan External Trade Organisation (JETRO).

The cost of transport between Vientiane and Laem Chabang Port (693 km) is US$1,333 to US$2,088.

Freight transport costs from Laos to Yokohama Port in Japan were the highest among 13 cities, according to a 2014 survey conducted by JETRO.

Shipping costs for a 40-ft container from Vientiane to Yokohama Port were almost US$2,500 in 2014 and 2015, followed by the US$1,500 it cost to ship freight from New Delhi to Yokohama Port.

Shipping costs from Hong Kong, Shenzhen and Taipei to Yokohama Port were the lowest at less than US$300.

By Souksakhone Vaenkeo
(Latest Update March 30, 2017)


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China-Laos railway construction updates*










Members of China Railway No.8 Engineering Group's China-Laos railway construction team work on the site of a tunnel in Luang Prabang, Laos on April 14, 2017










China Railway No.8 Engineering Group's China-Laos railway construction team build concrete mixing station in Luang Prabang, Laos on April 14, 2017.










China Railway No.8 Engineering Group's China-Laos railway construction team build concrete mixing station in Luang Prabang, Laos on April 14, 2017.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

great updates


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> https://i.imgur.com/G3Uk2hD.jpg
> 
> Members of China Railway No.8 Engineering Group's China-Laos railway construction team work on the site of a tunnel in Luang Prabang, Laos on April 14, 2017
> 
> ...


Clearly the section between Nam Seu Bridge - Phou Sanaen (65.6 km) - 



tjrgx said:


> https://i.imgur.com/7pJrKq5.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/jIxGL2j.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/YSk9zSR.jpg


Clearly Phu Vat tunnel on Meuang Xay - Nam Seu Bridge (68.8 km) section by China Railway International Group




tjrgx said:


> https://i.imgur.com/4k2QoFo.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ZBGpb9Z.jpg
> 
> ...


Construction of Ban Don Luang tunnel and other railway tunnels on Boten - Meuang Xay section (88.65 km) by China Railway No.5 Engineering Group



tjrgx said:


> https://i.imgur.com/bwaKoWi.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/GdzLLHZ.jpg
> 
> ...


Construction of Ban na Sang Thong in Phou Sanaen - Ban Pa Village (61.49 km) section by Sinohydro Group


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Laos-China railway construction ‘progressing well’*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Laos111.html

Construction of the Laos-China railway is gathering steam with many tunnels being bored despite rainfall, officials said yesterday.
*
All three tunnels in Luang Namtha province are being bored with the Boten Tunnel having progressed the furthest at more than 50 metres, project coordinator for Luang Namtha province Mr ChanthachoneKeolakhone told Vientiane Times yesterday.*

*The Laos-China Friendship Tunnel, which crosses the Laos-China border, has been bored more than 10 metres so far, he added.

In addition, Chinese contractors are preparing to drill the foundations for a bridge connecting LuangNamtha and Oudomxay provinces.

As in other provinces, boring is ongoing in Oudomxay, project coordinator for the northern province, MrPhonpadithPhommakit, said, adding that about 30 tunnels will be bored in that province.*

An official at the Chinese Embassy to Laos also said yesterday that construction of the US$5.8 billion railway is progressing well, citing information from Chinese contractors.

The 417-km railway, which connects Vientiane with the Chinese border through the provinces of Vientiane, LuangPrabang, Oudomxay and LuangNamtha, passes through 75 tunnels with a combined length of 197.83km.

The Lao and Chinese sides have been working hard to get the tunnels bored before the rainy season so that rainfall will not delay construction, as work can be carried out inside the tunnels during rain.

Construction of the single-track railway that began in December last year is set to be completed by 2021.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Construction continues during monsoon season*

Photos taken at construction sites at Louang Namtha and Oudomxai on May, 20th, 2017


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*updates from CREC8 on Laos-China railway*

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ozpmuOKB_nUoPHIKefUshw

Section: ZLZQ-3
Length: 59.21km
Cost: 2.823 bln RMB，5 years
Tunnel: 16/39.956 km; Bridge: 28/9.139 km; Station: 6; Embankment：10114m; Culvert: 45









^^ UXO clearance



















^^concrete delivery on Mekong river









^^ construction road at Ban LatHan



























^^ Phu Kluea Tunnel









^^Huay Phu Lai Tunnel


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*05/21/17 updates/pics from SinoHydro*



































































































^^ construction site at hill top at Luang Prabang

Source


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Construction of Lao - China railway in Luang Phrabang Province including the bridge across Mekhong from Ban Muang Kham in Jomphet district to Ban Phornxai in Luang Phrabang district to be done in 2 years, Phu Khamyai tunnel ion Ban na Sang in Jomphet district, Pha Bong tunnel in Ban Phornxai in Luang Phrabang district ... and there are 6 tunnels in Luang Phrabang

there are new villages for abut hundred Chinese workers which Lao people cannot stand with due to the endless noise from construction sites and villages - forcing at least 5 families to move out

The contractors have virtually full authority to do anything they want despite of coordinate committee - 80 km of railway line in Luang Phrabang that pass 19 villages in Jomphet district, 11 villages in Luang Phrabang district and 14 villages in Xieng Ngoen district still have no EIA

http://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/econom...-tunnel-luangprabang-laos-05192017001916.html


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Laos-China railway operational in 2021, 51 tunnel entrances bored*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Laos_china_121.html

*The Laos-China railway is planning to be officially operational in December 2021 *with many tunnels already being bored, a senior government official has confirmed last week.

Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport and Chairman of the Laos-China Railway Project Management Committee, Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong made the confirmation in his news article published in a special column of Pathedlao newspaper last week.

*Some 51 tunnel entrances have been bored after construction work* on the US$5.8 billion project began in December last year, Mr Lattanamany wrote.

*As many as 75 tunnels totaling 197.83 km and 167 bridges of 61.81 km will be built along the 414.332 km rail line linking Vientiane with the Chinese border.*

Six Chinese contractors are carrying out construction of the project striving to complete the 1.435-metre standard-gauge single-track railway on time, according to previous reports.

All three tunnels in northern Luang Namtha province were being bored with the Boten Tunnel having progressed the furthest at more than 50 meters, project coordinator for Luang Namtha province Mr Chanthachone Keolakhone told Vientiane Times recently.

The Lao People’s Revolutionary Party’s central committee and the government recognized that rail was the most efficient transport mode in the context of landlocked Laos, according to Mr Lattanamany.

He explained that rail transport was cheaper and safer, and reduces travel times with less impact on the environment. Thus the Party and government had prioritised railway development as a critical key to switch Laos from a landlocked into a land-linked country.

The opportunity had come that will enable Laos to realize its landlocked to land-link ‘strategy’, the deputy minister wrote.

“The opportunity is the implementation of the One Belt One Road Initiative,” he said, referring to the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative of which the Laos-China railway is part.

The Lao and Chinese governments signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on the project development on April 7, 2010. Both sides then worked on project details including carrying out an economic feasibility study, plus design and investment models that ended up with China putting in a 70 percent stake, while Laos invested the remainder.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*One more tunnel starts excavation on Jun 3rd, 2017*

Na Teuy No 1 Tunnel: 1173m

Surrounding Rock Type IV and V (51%)










Source


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Na Teuy No 1 Tunnel: 1173m
> 
> Surrounding Rock Type IV and V (51%)
> 
> ...


More details: Na Teuy No 1 Tunnel is in between km 12+670 - km. 13+843
http://www.cacem.com.cn/n179/c25870/content.html


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

I cannot wait for this railway to become operational.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Tunnelling ahead as Laos-China railway proceeds on track*

http://vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Tunnelling_162.htm










Construction of the Laos-China railway project is progressing as scheduled despite some work requiring a pause due to the rainy season, officials in charge said.

Work on boring tunnels is carrying on, project coordinator for Luang Namtha province Mr Chanthachone Keolakhone told Vientiane Times via telephone on Wednesday.

Mr Chanthachone said Lao and Chinese officials had worked hard to bore tunnel entrances before the rainy season so that rainfall would not delay construction.

Naturally, work inside the tunnels can be carried out without little regard to weather conditions outside.

Mr Chanthachone said that all three tunnels are being bored with the Boten Tunnel having progressed the furthest at more than 120 metres.

The Teentok Tunnel is gathering steam at 45 metres in length to date.

The Laos-China Friendship Tunnel, crossing the Laos-China border has seen more than 55 metres of progress thus far.

Mr Chanthachone said construction of bridges and roads related to the project are now on pause until rains end.

Construction may not meet the standards if we continue to work due to the rainfall, he said.

In particular, the preparations to drill the foundations for a bridge connecting Luang Namtha and Oudomxay provinces had to be halted.

In Oudomxay province, the project coordinator Mr Phonpadith Phommakit told Vientiane Times on Wednesday that work on around 34 tunnels is still ongoing.

Currently, some nine of 34 tunnels have been bored and are on now track, while some works of roads and bridges are also on pause due to the rainfall.

In Vientiane, project coordinator Mr Souneth Luangsouphom said officials have continued to remove barriers and to develop areas for the construction since the project began in December last year.

At present, Chinese contractors had already developed a 15 km stretch in preparation for construction to date, he said.

A 7km-long bridge from Dongxiengdy to Nakhoun villages in Naxaithong district will be constructed after the seasonal rainfalls conclude, he said.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Tunnel excavation in Muang Kasi, Laos*

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/s9lTRpWi6uJuPSt6IOkW1g

to be open in 2021


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

The supposed top speed in Laos is 160 km/h.
So how long would the trip take for 1000 km Vientiane-Kunming? 7 hours (average 141 km/h)? 8 hours (average 125 km/h)? How long will be spent standing in stations or decelerating to stop?

Many high speed lines elsewhere and in China close at night. Will Vientiane-Kunming railway do so?
China is 1 hour ahead of Laos. Would it be viable to embark a train in Vientiane at 23:00 Laos time, arrive to Kunming at 7:00 Laos time but 8:00 Chinese time, and then accelerate to 300 km/h till Beijing or Shanghai?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

chornedsnorkack said:


> The supposed top speed in Laos is 160 km/h.
> So how long would the trip take for 1000 km Vientiane-Kunming? 7 hours (average 141 km/h)? 8 hours (average 125 km/h)? How long will be spent standing in stations or decelerating to stop?
> 
> Many high speed lines elsewhere and in China close at night. Will Vientiane-Kunming railway do so?
> China is 1 hour ahead of Laos. Would it be viable to embark a train in Vientiane at 23:00 Laos time, arrive to Kunming at 7:00 Laos time but 8:00 Chinese time, and then accelerate to 300 km/h till Beijing or Shanghai?


This is not HSR (only 160km/h), and it will definitely open at night.

Overnight train to Kunming is most obvious option, and it may take longer because of custom clearance.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> According to the Propaganda document to spread the idea of Lao - Chai Railway project (ເອກະສານໂຄສະນາເຜີຍແຜ່ນຳພາແນວຄິດກ່ຽວກັບໂຄງການກໍ່ສ້າງທາງລົດໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ), we got the following vital information about Lao - China Railway
> 1. It will be standard gauge single track
> 4. th design will be according to geographic section - which has to be separated into 2 sections
> 4.1. Boten - Vangvieng (Steep hill section) Max Speed at 160 kph for passenger trains while 120 kph for cargo trains
> ...


So, with the 21 initial stations, what will be the trip time Boten-Vientiane for a train that makes all 21 stops?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

chornedsnorkack said:


> So, with the 21 initial stations, what will be the trip time Boten-Vientiane for a train that makes all 21 stops?


Most of them are passing stations. I think there are only 4 passenger stations


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

tjrgx said:


> Most of them are passing stations. I think there are only 4 passenger stations


Which ones?
The "major stations" are listed as 3:

Luang Phabang
Vangvieng
Vientiane
The "mid sized" stations are listed as 4:

Boten
Na Moh
Muang Nga
Kasi
So which are the 4 passenger stations?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Which ones?
> The "major stations" are listed as 3:
> 
> Luang Phabang
> ...


the major stations are definitely for express train while mid size station are for rapid train - even though Udomxay should be counted as mid size due to status as provincial capital. the rest are definitely for local train though.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> the major stations are definitely for express train while mid size station are for rapid train - even though Udomxay should be counted as mid size due to status as provincial capital. the rest are definitely for local train though.


So, shall these 21 stations receive at least local train passenger service, or are they purely passing places, without stopping?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> So, shall these 21 stations receive at least local train passenger service, or are they purely passing places, without stopping?


Yah, at least those minor stations and stops should have local train service though - as a rule of thumb.
I even see the plan for creating the planned network of commuter train around Viengchan capital including Airport Link to the new Viengchan International airport to replace Wattai airport.

In its latest move, the Lao government plans to hold talks with Cambodia to discuss the construction of a 150-kilometre railway linking Pakxe, the capital of southern Champassak province, to Veunkham on the Cambodian border.

Some of these projects are already under construction while one short section is operational. The six railways are: 
the Lao-Thai Project (3.5 km opened - 7.5km more under construction after opening the container yard section of Tha Nalaeng station), 
the Laos-China Railway Project (414 km - still under construction - now 8.3% done); 
Savannakhet- Lao Bao (220-km Connecting with central region of Vietnam - still under revision); 
Vientiane-Thakhek-Mu Gia (455-km - Connecting with Northern region of Vietnam to Port of Vung An); 
Thakhek-Savannakhet-Pakxe-Vangtau (Checkpoint opposite to Chong Mek of Ubon, Thailand); and 
Pakxe-Veunkham (150-km - Lao-Cambodian border). 
https://www.pressreader.com/thailand/the-nation/20170830/281947427985267


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

A list of 21 stations:
1. Boten
2. Ban NaThong
3. Ban HuaNam
4. Muong Xai
5. Ban NakhokTay
6. Huoi Phoulai
7. Luang Prabang
8. Muong XiengNgeun
9. Ban Sen
10. Kasi
11. Ban BuaPheouk
12. Ban Phatang
13. Vang Vieng
14. Ban VangMon
15. Ban MangKhi
16. Ban HinHop
17. Phonh Hong
18. Ban Sakha
19. Ban Phonh Sung
20. Vientiane Neua
21. Vientiane Tay


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> A list of 21 stations:
> 1. Boten
> 2. Ban NaThong
> 3. Ban HuaNam
> ...


Where did you get this? Cracking from the route map in Chinese language?

1. Boten (磨丁 บ่อเต็น)=> cle arly the one at the Southern end of Friendship tunnels
2. Ban NaThong (班那通 บ้านนาทอง) => should be around Ban Nateuy as reported by the news
3. Ban HuaNam (班华楠 บ้านหัวน้ำ) => should be around Ban Na Mor as reported by the news
4. Muong Xai - (孟塞 เมืองไซ) the provincial capital of Oudomsay province 
5. Ban NakhokTay ( 班纳科南 - บ้านนากอกใต้)
6. Huoi Phoulai (会福莱ห้วยภูลาย )
7. Luang Prabang (拉琅勃拉邦 หลวงพระบาง ) - World Heritage - probably near Luang Prabang Airport
8. Muong XiengNgeun (孟相嫩 เมืองเชียงเงิน ) - southern suburb of Luang Prabang
9. Ban Sen (班森 บ้านเส้น)
10. Kasi (卡西 กาสี)
11. Ban BuaPheouk ( 班本弗 บ้านบัวเผือก)
12. Ban Phatang (班帕当 บ้านผาตั้ง)
13. Vang Vieng ( 万荣 วังเวียง) - tourist spot 
14. Ban VangMon (班旺门 บ้านวังมน)
15. Ban MangKhi (班万基 บ้านวังขี )
16. Ban HinHop ( 班欣合 บ้านหินเหิบ)
17. Phonh Hong ( 丰洪 โพนฮง ) - Provincial Capital of Vieng Chan
18. Ban Sakha ( 班沙噶 บ้านสะกา)
19. Ban Phonh Sung (班芬送 บ้านโพนสูง)
20. Vientiane Neua - (万象北 -- เวียงจันเหนือ) Northern Vieng Chan capital
21. Vientiane Tay (万象南 เวียงจันใต้) - clearly the station near National Stadium at Lak 16


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> Where did you get this? Cracking from the route map in Chinese language?


From this post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90433625&postcount=9

It's 2012, but could not find a newer post with a full list of stations.
Thanks for the update and correction!


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> From this post:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90433625&postcount=9
> 
> It's 2012, but could not find a newer post with a full list of stations.
> Thanks for the update and correction!


the newer one I DO know is here but still not typing - just full like, not just 21 stations
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzI...e=1&scene=5&srcid=1106kKmstIjMmC01nJI1KlHn#rd


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

For comparison, the 1000 mm rail line on Thai side has, on the 355 km section between Nong Khai and Thanon Chira Junction, by my count 43 active stations, counting these endpoints.

So, what would be the trip time Vientiane Tay-Boten by a train making all the 19 stops in between?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> For comparison, the 1000 mm rail line on Thai side has, on the 355 km section between Nong Khai and Thanon Chira Junction, by my count 43 active stations, counting these endpoints.
> 
> So, what would be the trip time Vientiane Tay-Boten by a train making all the 19 stops in between?


Hard to say - need to figure out the average speed though since some are steep section to cut the construction cost

For the case of Thai - China Railway extension from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai, there will be station at the following place
1. Nakhon Ratchasima (gate to Isan)
2. Ban Phai (a district of Khon Kaen - main dropping point to Roy Ed, Maha Sarakham)
3. Khon Kaen (another major town in central Isan
4. Udon Thani (another major town of Northern isan - military base)
5. Nong Khai - the last station within Thai soil before heading to Laos

For the existing list of stations and stops from Nakhon Ratchasima to Nong Khai, here is the list - just take a look
http://www.geocities.ws/railsthai/northeast.htm

the local trains start at Nakhon Ratchasima since Locomotive depot is at that station and it is a major town - has been a terminus for about 22 years from 1900 to 1922


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

What are the plans for Vientiane Tay-Nong Khai 1435 mm railway?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> What are the plans for Vientiane Tay-Nong Khai 1435 mm railway?


Only after Thai Government, Lao goivernment, and Chinese government could agree with the cross border traffic after realizing both Bangsue Central - Nong Khai and Boten - viengchan line - this has to include the new railway bridge in parallel with existing bridge across mekhong - closer to Wat Chommanee beach though


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

What are the chances of any other rail projects getting the green light in the near future?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Construction update of section I of China-Laos railway*

Source

Section I: total length 38.3km, including 9 tunnels (19.775 km)

2007m main tunnel and 1575m auxiliary tunnel have been excavated.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Heavy rain during the construction of Lao - China Railway (磨萬鐵路 / 磨万铁路) as reported in 5 August 2017
http://big5.news.cn/gate/big5/silkroad.news.cn/2017/0809/44792.shtml









Cooperative on Lao - China Railway (磨萬鐵路 / 磨万铁路) to connect with Thailand as reported on 4 September 2017 
https://read01.com/mELNJGy.html#.WcH2DT4jHmg


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China-Laos railway construction update*

Source

10/10/2017: 8176m Phu Wat tunnel 11% completed


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese engineering firm breaks through 2nd tunnel along China-Laos railway*

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/JgsY3tCXdZYozckJ6prkKg




























Located in Muang Xay , total length 567 m

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-06/14/c_137253219.htm

VIENTIANE, June 14 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Guangzhou Engineering Group (CREC Guangzhou) has broken through a second tunnel along the China-Laos railway, securing steady progress in the construction of the railway project.

The CREC Guangzhou, a Chinese company which is in charge of the second section construction of the railway project, told Xinhua that the Ban Naven Tunnel was broken through on Tuesday.

The Ban Naven Tunnel is located in the country's northern town of Muangxay, Oudomxay Province.

The geological conditions of the 567-meter-long tunnel are very complicated with silty clay, sandstone and mudstone, thus posing challenges to the construction.

Since June 6, 2017, the CREC Guangzhou has assigned outstanding staff to the hilly tropical area and applied advanced technology and equipment in the construction of the tunnel.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Main construction work of longest bridge along China-Laos railway completed*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-06/16/c_137257988.htm

VIENTIANE, June 15 (Xinhua) -- China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) has completed the main construction work of the longest bridge along the China-Laos railway which is also the longest-ever bridge in Laos.

Zeng Fanbing, the superintendent from the CREC-2 in charge of the construction of the sixth section of the China-Laos railway project, told Xinhua on Friday that his team finished the concrete casting of the last bridge pier of the Nam Khone super major bridge on Thursday, thus completing the main construction work of the longest bridge along the railway project.

The Nam Khone super major bridge, located in the northern suburb of Lao capital Vientiane, has a total length of 7.5 km. A total of 230 bridge piers have now been erected. The highest pier reaches 10.5 meters.

Photo taken on June 14, 2018 shows piers of the Nam Khone super major bridge in Vientiane, Laos. China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) has completed the main construction work of the longest bridge along the China-Laos railway which is also the longest-ever bridge in Laos. (Xinhua/Qin Xiaoming)


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

off topic. but is there any news on the proposed expressway between vietianne and vangvien?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> off topic. but is there any news on the proposed expressway between vietianne and vangvien?


Here is the news in question in Lao about the expressway between vietianne and vangvieng (ທາງດ່ວນ ນະຄອນຫລວງວຽງຈັນ ຫາ ວັງວຽງ)
https://www.facebook.com/Laoedaily/videos/vb.444383065740586/915272561984965/?type=2&theater

More details about the expressway between vietianne and vangvieng with total distance of 113.5 km and price tag of 1300 Million US Dollars - Hope to be done in 2020
https://laoedaily.com.la/24060/
http://mahason.com/content-detail.php?id=182&cate=news&group=1&parent_id=1&page_name=hotnews

Now, they just got the contractor to handle the proposed expressway between vietianne and vangvien - China Yunnan Construction and Investment Holding Co Ltd.
the ultimate goal is to Boten Checkpoint on Lao - China border
https://www.matichon.co.th/foreign/news_905591


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

much obliged 

lets hope. it extends all the way to boten , sooner the better


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese constructors complete foundation of cross-Mekong River super bridges*

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/6n9ut36pqH0MCSjrwxfOWQ
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-07/12/c_137317706.htm

VIENTIANE, July 11 (Xinhua) -- The concrete casting for the last pier understructure of Luang Prabang railway bridge has been successfully completed, laying down all the foundation construction work of the two cross-Mekong River super major bridges along the China-Laos railway.

At Tuesday night over the Mekong River in Luang Prabang city's north, some 220 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, tankers were busily carrying concrete for the casting of No. 21 pier foundation of the bridge.

Tang Gaoyun, division secretary of the Communist Party of China working committee with the China Railway No.8 Engineering Group (CREC-8), responsible for the construction of the third section of the China-Laos Railway and the construction of the two cross-Mekong River railway bridges, told Xinhua on Wednesday that after building the No.21 pier foundation of the Luang Prabang railway bridge, his CREC-8 division has planted a major milestone along the China-Laos Railway, which means the completion of the main and the most difficult work of the two cross-Mekong River bridges' construction.

"We have passed through a critical juncture," Tang said. "The completion of the No. 21 pier foundation will pave the way for the CREC-8 to raise all the Mekong River bridges' piers above the flood level before the flood season."

As one of the key projects of the China-Laos Railway, the Luang Prabang cross-Mekong River super major bridge is 1458.9 meters long, with 34 spans. And the construction of No.21 pier is the most complicated and risky, due to its proximity to the main shipping lane in the middle of Mekong with deep water and strong current around.

The China-Laos railway crosses Mekong River twice on north of Luang Prabang, with the Luang Prabang bridge and Ban Ladhan bridge under construction.

In the other relevant development, the last pier foundation of the Ban Ladhan railway bridge over Mekong River, some 240 km north of Vientiane, has completed concrete casting on July 4, and the pier has risen above flood level last Sunday.

To some degree, construction of bridges and tunnels is the decisive factor of whether the China-Laos railway can be built on schedule. The China-Laos railway has a total length of more than 414 km comprising 60 percent of bridges and tunnels, linking Mohan-Boten border gate in northern Laos and the capital of Vientiane.























































https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/kA1FatCI2ICkyFAKL5e4Kg


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

This railway is taking shape on Planet Explorer

July 2018, Vientiane end , railway runs NW-SE

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_07_mosaic/center/102.579,18.090/zoom/13

It is clearly visible from there N to Phonhong. 

North East of Luang Prabang a Mekong crossing,

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_07_mosaic/center/102.208,19.935/zoom/13

Second Mekong crossing at Laathaan

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_07_mosaic/center/102.208,19.935/zoom/13

Then we go back to April for good images (Monsoon clouds things after)

Around Namo.

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_04_mosaic/center/101.821,20.898/zoom/12

June near Muang Xay

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_06_mosaic/center/101.996,20.660/zoom/13

Lots of earthworks around Boten in April, Boten is at the Chinese Border

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2018_04_mosaic/center/101.681,21.172/zoom/14

(Boten April 2016 before the works)

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2016_04_mosaic/center/101.681,21.172/zoom/14


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> This railway is taking shape on Planet Explorer
> 
> July 2018, Vientiane end , railway runs NW-SE
> 
> ...


Not a member - cannot access Planet dot com, better make screen captures.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Compulsory membership is only recent ,sorry, and it is free for those images. 

The line is now visible all the way from Vientiane to Vang Vieng apart from 2 short tunnels south of Vang Vieng


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Source:Wechat - laomedia
> 
> Feel Free to add English translation :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Now, I mange to crack all the list of stations 
0. km Zero at Lao - China Border at Lao - China Friendship Tunnel (友谊隧道):
1. Boten (磨丁 บ่อเต็น)=> the Southern end of Friendship tunnels - km 3 + 020
2. Na Teuy (纳堆 นาเตย) km 15+400 2 
3. Na Mor (纳磨 นาหม้อ) km 30+940
4. Na Thong (那通 นาทอง) => km 40 + 675
5. Ban HuaNam (班华楠 บ้านหัวน้ำ) => km 55 + 960
6. Muong Xai - (孟塞 เมืองไซ) the provincial capital of Oudomsay province - km 69 + 550
7. Nam Nga (楠河) km 85 + 465
8. Ban Na khok (班纳科 - บ้านนากอก) km 99 + 490
9. Muong Nga (孟阿 - เมืองงา) km 115 + 720
10. Huoi Phoulai (会福莱ห้วยภูลาย ) km 129 + 000
11. Huoi Han Nga (会汉河 ห้วยหันงา) km 136 + 600
12. Huoi Yan Nga (会宴河 ห้วยหยันงา) km 150 + 420
13. Ban Sanao (班萨诺 บ้านสะเนา) km 159 + 150
14. Luang Prabang (琅勃拉邦 หลวงพระบาง ) - km 170 + 200 
15. Xieng Ngeun (相嫩 เชียงเงิน ) - southern suburb of Luang Prabang - km 179 + 150
16. Ban (班普亚 บ้านภูยา) km 192 + 385
17. Sala Patu (沙拉巴土 ศาลาผาตู) km 211 + 620
18. Ban Sen (班森 บ้านเส้น) km 221 + 320
19. Ban Na Sung( 班那送 บ้านนาสูง) km 229 + 380
10. Muong Kasi (孟卡西 เมืองกาสี) - km 240 + 090 
11. Ban BuaPheouk ( 班本弗 บ้านบัวเผือก) - 250 + 500
12. Ban Phatang (班帕当 บ้านผาตั้ง) - km 268 + 250
13. Vang Vieng ( 万荣 วังเวียง) - tourist spot - km 285 + 100
14. Ban VangMon (班旺门 บ้านวังมน) - km 298 + 850
15. WangKhi (万基 วังขี ) - km 312 + 175 
16. Ban HinHop ( 班欣合 บ้านหินเหิบ) - km 328 + 280
17. Phonh Hong ( 丰洪 โพนฮง ) - Provincial Capital of Vieng Chan - km 344 + 575
18. Ban Sakha ( 班沙噶 บ้านสะกา) km 359 + 350
19. Ban Phonh Sung (班芬送 บ้านโพนสูง) km 374+650
20. Vientiane Neua - (万象北 -- เวียงจันเหนือ) Northern Vieng Chan capital - km 390 + 050
21. Vientiane (象北 -- เวียงจัน) - km 408 + 240 - Lao National University of Laos at Ban Don Noun, Viengchan Capital 
22. Vientiane Tay (万象南 เวียงจันใต้) - clearly the station near National Stadium at Lak 16 at km 412 + 300 - not in the list of starting yet since this has been terminated at km 409+000
23. Thanaleng East (塔拉能东 ท่านาแล้งตะวันออก) - clearly the station near Tha Nalaeng station at km 425+000 - not in the list of starting yet since this has been terminated at km 409+000


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.atimes.com/article/china-train-project-runs-roughshod-over-laos/



> *China train project runs roughshod over Laos*
> Laos-China railway is now 20% complete but there are few signs the US$6 billion project's benefits are trickling down to the local Lao economy


While the finances for this project are murky I believe that Laos carries less than $1bn and some Chinese entity carries the rest of the risk ...$5bn odd of it. 



> Under the terms of the latest deal, both sides must commit over 40% of the investment (or US$2.4 billion) in cash to cover initial construction costs, to be split 30/70 with China paying the lion’s share.
> 
> That means that Laos’ cash commitment is US$720 million, of which US$250 million will come from the national budget over the next five years and the remaining US$470 million borrowed from the Export Import Bank of China at a 2.3% interest with a 35-year maturity after a five-year grace period.
> 
> Laos’ public debt is projected to reach 65% of GDP this year, up from 61% in 2017 due to increased borrowing from Chinese banks and the issuance of sovereign bonds on the Thai market.


There are 30,000 workers...but they are not locals. 



> What is clear so far is that there has been little trickle down into the local economy from the US$6 billion project. Workers on the track, estimated at over 30,000, are predominantly Chinese, so the project has created few new local jobs.
> 
> Chinese work camps, meanwhile, are situated far from city centers, and food and supplies are provided mostly by Chinese contractors rather than local vendors.
> 
> One form of local employment, however, is on the rise: prostitution. Lao locals say brothels, specializing in provincial Lao girls with little education or job prospects, are being established to cater to the Chinese workers


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

sponge_bob said:


> http://www.atimes.com/article/china-train-project-runs-roughshod-over-laos/


As if it made business sense to bring Chinese workers over to on ALL of the railway projects becaue they were paid LOWER. And as if they were paid like American expatriates to afford frequenting red light districts occasionally.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> Not a member - cannot access Planet dot com, better make screen captures.


No need, it is visible in the Sentinel App (ESA Sentinel satellite cluster) too and you need not register. As this is the Monsoon season in Laos the imagery in recent weeks is crap but you can see a clear image *dated 20 March* here of the line just north west of Vientiane and follow it north west from there. 

You can then change the date on top but I would wait until later in the year when the monsoon season will be over. As a control here is some imagery in the same place from late 2016 where the line is not visible...just edit the date bit of the url to change it.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> No need, it is visible in the Sentinel App (ESA Sentinel satellite cluster) too and you need not register. As this is the Monsoon season in Laos the imagery in recent weeks is crap but you can see a clear image *dated 20 March* here of the line just north west of Vientiane and follow it north west from there.
> 
> You can then change the date on top but I would wait until later in the year when the monsoon season will be over. As a control here is some imagery in the same place from late 2016 where the line is not visible...just edit the date bit of the url to change it.


Now, I have seen the things you are referring to which is not bad but I need to see the map version so as to see Lao names of those stations though. - 
Oh, it is in Open Street Map Here is Luang Prabang station
https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=Luang Prabang station#map=16/19.8800/102.2143


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Work on Laos-China railway powers on, despite rain*

http://www.vientianetimes.org.la/FreeContent/FreeConten_Work.php

Construction of the almost-US$6 billion railway linking Vientiane to the Chinese border is making good progress despite the torrential rains, floods and landslides afflicting the north of the country. 

Deputy Minister of Public Works and Transport Mr Lattanamany Khounnivong told Vientiane Times on Wednesday* the railway is now at least 37 percent complete. *

“Of course, the project has been impacted by the weather to some extent, but not seriously. Work is continuing despite the rain,” he said. 

An official in charge of the railway in Luang Prabang province said that although flooding and landslides had occurred there, railway construction activities had not been particularly affected. 

“We will start paying compensation this month to people whose land and other property has been affected by the project in Luang Prabang province,” said the official, who asked to remain anonymous. 

“Compensation payments will be divided into two stages. In the first stage, 539 families living along 60.3km on both sides of the under-construction railway will be compensated, which could cost about 214 billion kip. I think the total cost of compensation for affected households will not exceed 400 billion kip in Luang Prabang.” 

In Oudomxay province, there was no flooding in the areas where the railway is being built so work has continued on schedule. 

Project coordinator for Oudomxay province, Mr Phonpadith Phommakit, told Vientiane Times yesterday the Chinese contractors were now focusing on two main tasks - tunnel boring and bridge building.

“Construction teams are working at every point of the tunnel boring and bridge construction. Tunnels measuring 570 and 400 meters have now been drilled through,” he said.

The railway will have a total length of 126.6 km in Oudomxay province, with 78 percent of the track being built on 60 bridges and in 32 tunnels. The railway, which covers a total distance of over 400 km, is scheduled for completion in 2021.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese engineering company digs 1st over-1000m railway tunnel in Laos*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/asiapacific/2018-10/29/c_137564859.htm






VIENTIANE, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- Chinese engineering company completed on Sunday the first over-1000-meter tunnel along the China-Laos railway.

Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel, some 360 km north of Lao capital Vientiane, is located in the northern Lao province of Luang Namtha bordering China in the north.

Huang Zongwen, a senior official with the China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC 5), which is in charge of the tunnel's construction, told Xinhua the construction of the Nateuy No. 1 Tunnel, with 1158 meters, was started on June 3, 2017.

"That the tunnel passes soft rocks all the way in the mountain, brought some difficulties in construction and especially, affected the digging pace," Huang said.

In December 2017, Ban Somsanook No. 2 Tunnel with a length of 301 meters in Laos' Vientiane Province, was bored by the Chinese project contractor Sino Corporation Engineering Bureau 15 Co., Ltd., and became the first completed tunnel along the China-Laos railway route, and the first road and railway tunnel in Lao history.

The China-Laos railway is being promoted by the leaders of the two countries as a project of interconnectivity. Since the commencement of construction in December 2016, the building of tunnels, bridges, roadbeds and other sections has progressed smoothly.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*1st bridge beam erected along China-Laos railway*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-12/02/c_137645969.htm






VIENTIANE, Dec. 2 (Xinhua) -- On the occasion of the 43rd anniversary of National Day of Lao People's Democratic Republic, the first China-Laos Railway T-shaped concrete beam was successfully erected at the site of China Railway No.2 Engineering Group (CREC-2) in Lao capital Vientiane on Sunday.

The successful erection of the first simply supported T-shaped concrete beam marks that the construction of China-Laos railway has been transferred from substructure to superstructure and it will become the milestone in the history of the construction of China-Laos railway, according to the CREC-2.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*First major tunnel over 5,000 meters drilled through along China-Laos railway*

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-03/22/c_137915142.htm






BOTEN, Laos, March 21 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese railway engineering company on Thursday drilled through Boten Tunnel, the first major tunnel over 5,000 meters along the China-Laos railway.

This marks an important milestone in the construction of the project. The Boten Tunnel, with a length of 6453.5 meters, is among the 10 major tunnels longer than five km along the China-Laos Railway.

Khamsouk Bounyavong, vice president of Lao People's Revolutionary Party Central Committee's Inspection Committee, and Ju Guojiang, chairman of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd, the joint venture in charge of the construction and the operation of the railway, attended the drilling-through ceremony in Boten on Thursday.

The tunnel has to pass through unfavorable geology such as karst, bedding rock, fault fracture zone, gypsum, carbon mudstone, and water inrush, and it varies, thus creating lots of difficulties to the Chinese engineering company, China Railway No. 5 Engineering Group (CREC-5).

The Boten Tunnel was selected to be built as a high-quality demonstration model for the railway project. Since March 2017 when the construction started, the Chinese engineers have strictly implemented the managing requirements of mechanization, industrialization, informatization and profession.

The CREC-5 strengthened the on-site safety and quality control and extensively applied tunnel construction kits, vigorously carried out scientific and technological research, actively promoted the application of new technologies, and paid close attention to process management so as to ensure the safe and orderly advancement of tunnel construction, and lay a solid foundation for the Thursday's victorious breakthrough.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Feature: China-Laos railway project brings new life, bright future a year after Lao dam disaster*
_Excerpt_

VIENTIANE, July 24 (Xinhua) -- "On the same day last year, the dam collapse ruined our homes, but the China-Laos railway project is bringing us new life," 31-year-old Phoutthavan Viengsawan from southern Laos' Sanamxay District of Attapeu Province told Xinhua Tuesday.

July 23, 2018, was a real nightmare, Phoutthavan recounted, at the bridge beam fabrication yard of China Railway No. 2 Group (CREC2) in the capital city of Vientiane.

"The under-construction saddle dam of the Xe-Pian Xe-Namnoy hydropower project collapsed, unleashing a huge amount of water into 13 villages of the Sanamxay district, some 560 km southeast of Vientiane," Phoutthavan recalled.

"Six villages were severely damaged and 42 people lost their lives with 23 still unaccounted for. In total 13,000 people were affected with over 6,000 people left homeless in the floods," said Phoutthavan.

"The paddy fields were destroyed, and the flash flood washed away my chickens and ducks," he remembered painfully, as scenes of horrific floods, landslides, falling trees, broken houses, bridges and roads rushed back to the forefront of his mind.

"The only comfort was that my family all survived the disaster."

The wooden bridge next to Phoutthavan's house was hit and destroyed in July last year, but just a few days later rescue and reconstruction teams had arrived from China.

More : http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-07/24/c_138254495.htm


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Laos government should have insisted on majority local workers however I don't think it's not true that there won't be local benefits. I just visited Laos and it takes forever to travel from one place to another. We took a bus from Luang Prabang to Luang Namtha (ca 300 km) and it took 8 h. I would estimate that after opening of the train line this particular trip would be decreased to ca 4 h. Even larger improvement if you go exactly where the railway will go. For example, a road trip from Luang Prabang to Vientiane is currently 7 h (340 km). With a 160 km/h railway ought to be no more than ca 3.5 h including getting to and from the station. That's a massive improvement in mobility and should reflect favorably on the local economy.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Construction of Viengchan Capital Railway Station for Lao - China Railway has started at Ban Xay, Xaythani district of Viengchan capital in the Morning of 3 July 2020 on 150 Hectares of land (937.5 Rai) with the usable area in the station building at 14543 square meter - can handle 2500 passengers at a time along with the connection with ICD and Cargo transfer center at Viengchan Logistic Park at Hatxayfong district of Viengchan Capital which has laid the cornerstone at the same day. 

Lao - China Railway from Lao - China Friendship tunnel at Boten to Viengchan Capital has the total distance distance of 422.4 km - this has included the extension to the cargo station at Viengchan Tai railway station. The first 409 km would be opened in December 2021 - will connect with Thai railway later along with extension through Thai - China railway all the way to Malaysia - with future connection with Lao - Vietnam railway. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/crifm93/posts/2822042471357833





__ https://www.facebook.com/LandLink.AEC/posts/3557480034266161



Lao governemnt has grant the 727 Million US Dollar concession for Viengchan Logistic Park which include ICD and Cargo transfer center to Sith Logistic Co. Ltd. (subsidiary of Phongsavan Bank) to be by the end of December 2021 with the plan to connect with Thai Eailway as well as Lao - Vietnam Railway in the future




__ https://www.facebook.com/LandLink.AEC/posts/3556707817676716





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=957459034713862


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway's PR video on the construction of Viengchan Capital station at Ban Xay, Xaythani district of Viengchan Capital https://www.facebook.com/groups/laorails/permalink/4353120968061760 

Construction of Boten station for passengers and Na Toei station for cargo by Lao - China Railway
https://www.facebook.com/groups/laorails/permalink/4353131304727393/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

the distance between Viengchan station of Lao - China Railway and Viengchan station of Lao - Thai railway is 15 km 

Viengchan station of Lao - Thai Railway is at Ban Kham Savat, Xaysettha district of Viengchan capital - 8 km from Pratuxay while it is not far from Bueng That Luang 

Viengchan station of Lao - China Railway is Ban Xay, Xaythani district of Viengchan capital - 14 km from Pratuxay while it is not far from SEA Games stadium at Lak 16 

It is Chinese investors' decision to make Viengchan station near SEA Games stadium at Lak 16 so they have enough land for real estate development - the land plot neat Beung That Luang lake is too small to please Chinese investors



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/969338660171280


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Construction in front of Kulong tunnel at km 43 of Lao-China railway project at Namor District, Oudomxay Province



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3137712592982741&id=1525104484243568


----------



## Turf (Mar 19, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> the distance between Viengchan station of Lao - China Railway and Viengchan station of Lao - Thai railway is 15 km
> 
> Viengchan station of Lao - Thai Railway is at Ban Kham Savat, Xaysettha district of Viengchan capital - 8 km from Pratuxay while it is not far from Bueng That Luang
> 
> ...


Are there any plans to connect these railways? Would make sense you would think.


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

Turf said:


> Are there any plans to connect these railways? Would make sense you would think.


I'm pretty sure it's unviable to connect both railways due to different gauges. Lao - China Railway employs a 1.435 M. gauge while Lao - Thailand Railway employs 1.000 M. gauge.

However, Lao - China Railway will be connected via Thailand's Northeastern High-speed Railway in the future.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Turf said:


> Are there any plans to connect these railways? Would make sense you would think.


Connection is done in Nong Khai for sure!


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China railway from Boten to Viengchan capital which is to connect with railway from Kunming to Mohan remains a big question on how Lao people could reap any benefit from this new railway since this Lao - China railway has been done by Chinese money, Chinese workers and vision of Chinese government - after all, Lao government still have very very weak infrastructure to support Lao - China Railway to reap the benefits in Lao favors. 








Onboard China’s Belt and Road Express: Does Laos stand to benefit?


The first piece of track on Kunming-Vientiane railway was laid in April, but with the project steaming ahead, does Laos stand to capitalise on the project?




southeastasiaglobe.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

the construction of Logistic Park and Dry Port which is to be done in October 2021 also include the construction of Lao - China Railway from Viengchan to Tha Nalaeng East with the distance of 12.7 km which can be done later - but need the settlement for land expropriation first. For the case of 409-km Lao - China railway, 71 tunnels out of 75 tunnels have been constructed, the bridges are 88% done and permanent ways is 100% done. Platelaying is 21.4% done with a hope to reach Luang Phrabang at the end of 2020. the erection of power line poles are 57.4% done, but Covid-19 and land expropriation settlement issue has delayed the project. Bounthone Sanasinh


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Model of Lao - China Railway taken by Phoumpaserd Simongkhoun Dong at Xayxettha Special Economic Zone By China Railway Construction Group Co.Ltd. 
1. Vientiane Capital Grand station (ສະຖານີ ນະຄອນຫຼວງວຽງຈັນ) 
2. Laungprabang grand station (ສະຖານີ ຫຼວງພຣະບາງ) 
3. Kasi grand station (ສະຖານີກາສີ) 
4. Vangvieng station (ສະຖານີວັງວຽງ) 
5. Phon hong station (ສະຖານີໂພນໂຮງ) 
6. Meung xai station (ສະຖານີ ເມືອງໄຊ) 
7. Na mor station (ສະຖານີ ນາໝໍ້) 
8. Na teuy station (ສະຖານີ ນາເຕີຍ ) 
9. Borten station (ສະຖານີ ບໍ່ເຕ່ນ ) 
10. Luangnumtha station (ສະຖານີ ຫຼວງນໍ້າທາ) to be constructed only after approving the budget for branch line to Huay Sai (Lao section of the 4th Friendship Bridge) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/phoumpaserd.simongkhoundong/posts/335345957605991


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on the construction of Kasi Railway station, Viengchan province as a part of Lao - China Railway



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3129444950437381


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Repairing the road under the railway between Ban Huay Daen Ngam and Ban Nong Viengkham - Dongdok in Xaythani district of Viengchan capital by digging the drainage ditches which is going to be applied to all other railway crossing - nevertheless, there is an issue of settlement with the local people for digging the drainage. 









ທາງກ້ອງຂົວຣົດໄຟ ໃຊ້ໄດ້ແລ້ວ


ເສັ້ນທາງ ລອດ ຂົວຣົດໄຟ ຢູ່ ເມືອງໄຊທານີ ນະຄອນຫຼວງວຽງຈັນ ທີ່ເຄີຍມີບັນຫາ ນໍ້າອັ່ງ ໄດ້ຮັບການ ແກ້ໄຂແລ້ວ.




www.rfa.org





Now, those local people have become worried about Lao - China railway to the point that even bureaucrat in Ministry of Labor and Social welfare and Ministry of Culture and tourism have no clue how to reap the benefit from Lao - China railway ... Now, there are new hotels near Na Mor railway station while the construction of Hin Hoeb station has not been started yet. 

Now, there are 2 million Chinese workers, 1 million Thai workers, 1 million Korean workers, and 1 million Vietnamese workers in Laos. How to deal with those migrate workers has become a big question.









ປະຊາຊົນຢູ່ໃກ້ທາງ ຣົດໄຟ ເຣີ່ມກັງວົນ


ປະຊາຊົນລາວ ທີ່ອາສັຍ ຢູ່ຕາມແລວ ທາງຣົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ຍັງບໍ່ໄດ້ ຕຽມພ້ອມ ຮັບມືຕໍ່ການ ປ່ຽນແປງ ເມື່ອທາງຣົດໄຟ ເປີດໃຊ້.




www.rfa.org


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Governor of Viengchan capital has come to inspect the progress on the construction of Viengchan Capital station for passengers between Ban Xay village and Dong Xang Hin village, Xaysettha district of Viengchan capital - 157 support pillars have been erected, the construction progress is 40%, 40 pillars for supporting the roofs have been erected, the progress is 23.4% done, erecting the water station for fire extinguishing along with erecting 48 pillars for locomotive driver apartment. The station building will be done by the end of August 2020. Furthermore, Governor of Vienghcan capital has come to inspect the construction of 17 km extension from Viengchan capital station to Tha Nalaeng East including 47-meter bridge at Ban Phonethong, and the 32 meter bridge across 450 year avenue at Ban Dung, inspecting the concrete mixture station near ban Na Kwai Tai. This construction has been handled by The China Railway No. 5 Group (中国中铁五局集团有限公司 /中國中鐵五局集團有限公司 ) with the route passing Xaythani district, Xaysettha district and Hadsaifong district of Viengchan capital. 








ທ່ານເຈົ້າຄອງ ນວ ກວດກາຄວາມຄືບໜ້າໂຄງການສ້າງທາງລົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ


ທ່ານ ສິນລະວົງ ຄຸດໄພທູນ ເຈົ້າຄອງນະຄອນຫຼວງວຽງຈັນ (ນວ) ພ້ອມຄະນະ ລົງຕິດຕາມກວດກາຄວາມຄືບໜ້າການຈັດຕັ້ງປະຕິບັດໂຄງການສ້າງທາງລົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ນັບແຕ່ຈຸດສະຖານີບ້ານໄຊ-ສະ ຖານີທ່ານາແລ້ງ ວັນທີ…




v2.vientianemai.net


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Appleich said:


> I'm pretty sure it's unviable to connect both railways due to different gauges. Lao - China Railway employs a 1.435 M. gauge while Lao - Thailand Railway employs 1.000 M. gauge.


Many trains run from China to Europe via Russia, changing gauge twice. There's no reason why container traffic couldn't run this way from China to the rest of SE Asia, assuming there is any capacity for them in China and Thailand


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuu said:


> Many trains run from China to Europe via Russia, changing gauge twice. There's no reason why container traffic couldn't run this way from China to the rest of SE Asia, assuming there is any capacity for them in China and Thailand


transfer to Thai cargo trains to run the Nongkhai - Laem Chabang Port as a daily basis instead. Same thing can be said to the refined oil and gas trains.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Turf said:


> Are there any plans to connect these railways? Would make sense you would think.


Connecting at Nong Khai station for immigration controls and clearance.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, 9595-meter Lao - China Friendship tunnel that allows the connection between Yuxi–Mohan railway (玉磨铁路 / 玉磨鐵路) and Vientiane–Boten railway has been finally done after 1200 days of working 
อุโมงค์ทางรถไฟเชื่อมจีน-ลาวเสร็จสมบูรณ์แล้ว - สำนักข่าวไทย อสมท


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

CR200 J EMU for Vientiane–Boten railway



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=700657987190390



Laos Army News has report on the inspection of Lao - China Railway (AKA Vientiane–Boten railway) by Lao Politburo including Comrade General Chansamon Chanyalad (Minister of Defence), Silavongse Kudphaithun (Governor of Vientiene Capital) - at Song Pueay village, Naxaithong District of Vientiene Capital on 4 September 2020 and Comrade Qiao Qian Wen (Director of Lao - China Railway) has given the following report on progress of Lao - China Railways:

Lao - China Railway from Lao - China border at Boten to Vientient capital with total distance of 422.4 km has been designed with maximum speed of 160 kph and it took 5 years to finish form the official construction date on 25 December 2016 to be done on 2 December 2021. So far, the permanent way is 91% done and the permanent way for the construction of station, installation of electricity and station building has been started. The permanent way for Railway track is 98.1% done. the Bridge construction is 81.4% done. 72 out of 75 tunnels have been dug and now it is 99.8% done ... only 112 meter still not pierced through yet with a hope to be done at the end of September 2020.

Plate laying is now 107.8 km done, or 25.4% of the work as it has already reached Vangvieng station. Hope that it will reach Kasi in mid October 2020 and the platelaying will go beyond Luang Phrabang by the end of 2020. The electrification is 60.8% done. The station design has been done on 10 station - construction has startedon 7 stations with a hope to be done by the end of 2020. At the time being, the platelaying has started at km 308 and reach km 286 at Viang Vieng station 

Lao - China Railway also work on Vientiene to Tha Nalaeng by starting the construction on 25 July 2020. So far, 3% has been done with a hope to be done on 2 December 2021. Lao - China railway already invested 20240 million Renminbi Yuan (54.1% of all investment) - already train 600 railway men - styarting procrument for 2 new locomotives along with the new wagons. Now, Lao - China railway has created the jobs for 57,453 local Lao people, have 606 trainings with 695 men passing the training, construct 1697.32 access roads, improve the land surface of 31700 square meters. 3885 men of Lao - China railway have become volunteers and the company has donated money and assets of 143995000 Renminbi Yuan and purchase the local raw materials of 4156.5 Million Kip while doing ecomic development along with cultural exchanges through sports such as Badminton, soccer, art acting, debates and so on to improve the Lao - China relationship.


Lao - China Railway also donated 800 Million Kip for the flood victims at Attapoe along with the construction of 4 new Bridges with hte price tag of 4 million Renminbi Yuan at Attapoe in 2018. Furthermore Lao - China railway had donated 75710 Renminbi Yuan for the flood victims down SOuth and construct 1 new bridge at Luang Phrabang with the price tag of 8 million Renminbi Yuan. In year 2020, Lao - China Railway has donated 2900 Million Kip for victims of Covid-19 epidemic.

the plate laying from km 308 has reached km 286 with total distance of 112 km - 26.5% of the total distance of 422.4 km.

There is an exchanges of idea for development plan for Lao - China Railway after Lao - China Railway has become a reality


Lao Politburo members have taken a ride from the platelaying yard at Ban Song Pueay Tai, Naxaithong District of Vientiene Capital by about 30 km before returning to the platelaying station at Ban Song Pueay Tai, Naxaithong District of Vientiene Capital





__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3166986420016567


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao railway men who passed the training from Vietnam Railways felt disappointed because they have been rejected because the lack of Chinese language skilled which effectively being disqualified from being on training on how to handle Lao - China Railway in Kunming for 16 - 18 months before being assigned to the job for Lao - China Railway. Now, many of them are unemployed. 
ເຮັດວຽກຣົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ພາສາຈີນ ຕ້ອງໄດ້


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China railway are training the local railway men on how to do the platelaying, welding the rails, along with how to replace the broken concrete sleepers at the construction site of Vientiane Central station on 11 September 2020 



__ https://www.facebook.com/966034103481037/posts/3312370545514036


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Friendship tunnel construction has been done with total distance of 9.59 km (7.17 km in China and 2.42 km in Laos) o n Sunday 13 September 2020 - while the construction of tunnels along 508-km Yuxi - Mohan railway is 97.5% done - next is to do the plate laying and station construction with a hope to be done by the end of 2021.








‘อุโมงค์มิตรภาพ’ ทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว ก่อสร้างเสร็จแล้ว


“อุโมงค์มิตรภาพ” ความยาวรวม 9.59 กิโลเมตร ข้ามพรมแดนทางรถจีน-ลาว ก่อสร้างเสร็จเรียบร้อยแล้ว




www.thansettakij.com









อุโมงค์มิตรภาพทางรถไฟจีน-ลาวเจาะทะลุภูเขาเป็นผลสำเร็จ-CRI


สำนักข่าวจีนรายงานว่าอุโมงค์มิตรภาพทางรถไฟจีน-ลาวเจาะทะลุภูเขาเป็นผลสำเร็จเมื่อวันที่ 13 กันยายน อุโมงค์แห่งนี้ตั้งอยู่ท



thai.cri.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> *1st railway station built on China-Laos railway*
> 
> 
> 1st railway station built on China-Laos railway - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> ...


Construction of Na Toei railway station (this is Thai spelling of Nateuy railway station) - the first passenger Railway station for Lao - China Railway has been done on 16 September 2020 by China Railway Construction Engineering Group with 1 platform and 3 railway track (the main line and 2 passing loops) with office, ticket selling, passenger hall, power line substation. The construction of Na Toei Railway station has started on 20 July 2020. Lao China railway project will be with total distance of 422 km, 75 tunnels with total distance of 198 km and the bridges with total distance of 62 km - this line will have the maximum speed of 160 kph 
'นาเตย' สถานีแรกของ 'ทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว' ก่อสร้างเสร็จแล้วXinhuaThai | XinhuaThai


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Laos-China railway on track despite Covid-19 pandemic

Construction of the Laos-China railway is progressing as planned despite the obstacles posed by the Covid-19 pandemic. 
As of August 31, the railway was 91.11 percent complete and had moved ahead by 0.34 percent compared to July, according to the latest report from the project management committee.


Signed by the head of the committee, Mr Chantoula Phanalasy, on September 15, the report stated that of the total 266,636-metre-long 75 tunnels, 72 tunnels had been bored, marking a significant step forward in the building of the US$5.9-billion railway, which is scheduled for completion at the end of next year.
According to a recent report in the China Daily, the 9.59-kilometre cross-border tunnel has just been completed.
Dubbed the “friendship tunnel”, it comprises a 7.17-kilometre tunnel in Yunnan province and 2.42 kilometres on the Lao side of the border.
Project manager of the China Railway No. 2 Engineering Group, Mr Luo Hengfu, was quoted in the China Daily as saying that the complex geological situation created enormous difficulties for construction and safety control.
He told Chinese media the company devised special measures to ensure safety and project standards while speeding up construction thanks to the concerted efforts of the more than 1,200 Lao and Chinese workers.
In the construction of 165 bridges, almost 2,000 pillars have been built, equal to 98.8 percent of the project design, laying a solid foundation for bridge construction.
Meanwhile, track is being laid between Huaynamyen village in Vientiane’s Naxaithong district and Luang Prabang province.
As August 31, 109 out of the total 414.3 kilometres of track had been laid, according to the project management committee under the Lao Ministry of Public Works and Transport.
The government is keen to move ahead with construction of the railway by facilitating all of the associated works.
Despite the travel restrictions imposed to contain the coronavirus pandemic, Chinese and Lao airlines are authorised to operate flights between Vientiane and Kunming in China to facilitate construction of the railway and other large-scale projects underway in Laos.
However, personnel working on these projects must comply with virus prevention and control measures to prevent a second outbreak of Covid-19 and ensure that construction schedules remain on track.
The Laos-China railway is a strategic part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative and Laos’ plan to transform the country from being landlocked to a land link within the region.
Construction of the railway began in 2016 and, when it becomes operational in 2021, the cost of transport will be reduced by 30-40 percent compared to the current cost of road transport.
The government also believes the railway will help to boost socio-economic development in Laos in the near future.
The railway in Laos will link with the track in Thailand to form part of the regional rail link known as the Kunming-Singapore railway, covering a total distance of some 3,000km.



Vientiane Times



Progress on Vientiane Railway station of Lao - China Railway








__ https://www.facebook.com/TrainBusAirplane/posts/174592897570966


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> Construction of the railway began in 2016 and, when it becomes operational in 2021, the cost of transport will be reduced by 30-40 percent compared to the current cost of road transport.
> The government also believes the railway will help to boost socio-economic development in Laos in the near future.
> The railway in Laos will link with the track in Thailand to form part of the regional rail link known as the Kunming-Singapore railway, covering a total distance of some 3,000km.


Thailand has some plans to build a wide gauge railway to Laos. When is that due to open?
Does Laos have any rolling stock with variable gauge axles 1000 to 1435 mm so that they could operate both in Laos and Thailand after the China railway opens but before the wide gauge Thai one does?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Thailand has some plans to build a wide gauge railway to Laos. When is that due to open?
> Does Laos have any rolling stock with variable gauge axles 1000 to 1435 mm so that they could operate both in Laos and Thailand after the China railway opens but before the wide gauge Thai one does?


At least 2028 - wait until the whole system are done


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't believe the 2 railways (Vientiane - Thailand and Vientiane - China share a station in Vientiane and they do not share a guage either.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> I don't believe the 2 railways (Vientiane - Thailand and Vientiane - China share a station in Vientiane and they do not share a guage either.


The agreement state that Lao - China Railway and Thai - China Railway along with existign Thai railway network will have to be met at Nong Khai.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

There seems to be some work going on north of the Thai Railway terminus in SE Vientiane , should become clearer in 6 months time what it is. 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on August 29, 2020




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> There seems to be some work going on north of the Thai Railway terminus in SE Vientiane , should become clearer in 6 months time what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are referring to that Tha Nalaeng - Viengchan railway line near Bueng That Luang at Ban Kham Savat though


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

the Kunming Branch of China Railway No. 8 Engineering Group (CREC-8 Kunming Branch) on Tuesday drilled through the Ban Phoukeu Tunnel, the last major long tunnel of 8,936 meters along the China-Laos Railway.

The Ban Phoukeu Tunnel, with a length of 8,936 meters, is among the 10 major tunnels longer than 5 km along the China-Laos Railway. It is also the fourth longest tunnel with high construction risks, and a bottleneck project along the railway.


China-Laos railway drills through last major tunnel - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway at Na Moh district of Oudomxay province



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeaVilaiphet/posts/151968699909650


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

37 families of Ban Natoey village still waiting for compensation for the land which has been expropriated for the construction of Natoey railway station of Lao - China Railway 
ຊາວບ້ານ ບ. ນາເຕີຍ ຍັງຖ້າ ຄ່າຊົດເຊີຍ
Xiang Ngoen tunnel No. 3 is the last railway tunnel out of 75 railway tunnels along Lao - China Railway done in the morning of 29 September 2020 - a critical landmark that the hardest works on Lao - China Railway construction is practically done. The other works are just track laying along with ballast and electromechanic works (installation of electric power, substations, along with signal and traffic control system
China-Laos railway holes all 75 tunnels - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao SME Center has raised the issue of Lao - China Railway which is to be opened in December 2021 about both benefits and the price tags of this project. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/laossmecenter/posts/2205427162934510


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Something that really bothers me is that Lao - China Railway has decided to turn Boten Railway station into Junction for the future Branch line from Boten to Huay Sai Checkpoint via Luang Namtha with total distance of 227 km since creating Junction to Huay Sai Checkpoint at Nateuy railway station would shorten this branch line to 203 km 




__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/4237388882943973


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

China Railway Wuhan Electrification Engineering Group Co.Ltd. (WEEG) has install electric power for Lao - China Railway at Ban Phone Kok and tunnels in Vang Vieng (110 km from Vientiane capital) Now, China Railway Wuhan Electrification Engineering Group Co.Ltd. (WEEG) had laid 5.736 km of Power line out of the goal of High voltage power lines of 373.5 km, the low voltage power line of 223 km 7 external lines, low voltage lines in 32places, 8 distribution lines, 176 substations. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3338923049489569


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Training 600 Lao railway men in Kunming along those 150 Lao railway men at the construction sites done by China Railway No. 2 Bureau at Naxaythong district of Viengchan capital on 6 October 2020 after finishing the theoretical training at Confucius Institute in Vientiane Capital so that they can handle Lao - China Railway on their own with this 4 month field seminar. 

So far, the plate laying on 5 November 2020 has reached 166.6 km - with a hope to be finished in June 2021. 

The contractor for plate laying (China Railway No. 2 Bureau) said they could do the plate laying at the rate of 1.5 km a day. The contractor for concrete sleeper production (China Railway No. 15 Bureau) at Naxaythong district of Viengchan capital said they could produce Monoblock concrete sleepers at the rate of 3000 sleepers a day. Lao - China Railway need 800000 concrete sleepers along with the 259 sets of special concrete sleepers at the turnouts.

รถไฟความเร็วสูงลาวส่ง 600 คนไปฝึกอบรมที่จีน เตรียมพร้อมเปิดเดินเครื่อง ธ.ค.64 Lao Employees Receive On-The-Job Training for Laos-China Railway - Laotian Times



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3355853207796553





__ https://www.facebook.com/PhenluangPhenlao/posts/875815899622700


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr. Xiao Qian Wen has reported to the Law Committee of National Assembly on 14 November 2020 that even though the overall construction of Lao - China Railway is now 88% done, the safety problems on Lao - China Railway starts to appear which can cause the accidents in the future : 

1. Construction Illegal level crossings across railway lines without authorization from related agencies.
2. Stealing the fishplates along with spikes and the connectors between concrete sleepers and steel rails. 
3. Allowing pets and cattle to walk into the railway land and railway tracks.
4. Destruction of Fences along the railway lines 

These incidents are going to cause the detrimental effects on railway traffic including the future accidents [railway running over automobiles, animals and even those who cross the railway tracks]. So, Lao - China Railway would ask Members of National Assembly including the Chairman of the National Assembly Law committee to tell people not to violate the laws by doing all those wrong things on the railway land and railway tracks to prevent the future accident on Lao - China railway line. 

Note: Well, those people have not started stealing the copper and aluminum wires of high voltage power lines yet.



__ https://www.facebook.com/fm90laos/posts/3542777025815532


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Dongfeng [ 东风4] for transporting construction materials to build Vientiene - Boten railway
AeroLaos
13 November 2020 at 01:05 AM






Lao Railway Engineering students just being graduated from Shanghai Institute of Technology - Suhui Campus, ready to work for Lao - China Railway Co. Ltd. on 12 November 2020 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3379654522083088


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> This is a strange question so I need to give everyone some context.
> I am currently planning a rail-transport awareness stunt. The idea of this "challenge" is that I will be traveling between the two most distant points on the planet that are connected by rail (Portugal to Singapore) solely by train. This means that I cannot transfer in between different stations. All travel along the entirety of the journey must be done only by rail. I'm planning on completing this journey in 2022. However, upon looking at planned construction in Vientiane on OpenRailwayMap , I noticed a gap in between the planned extension Thanaleng-Vientiane and the new Vientiane-Boten railway.
> My main question is whether the new extension Thanaleng-Vientiane will physically connect (this can include using the same rail station) to the Vientiane-Boten railway and if so will there be passenger service along this line? My plans would go up in flames if these two rail lines do not connect by 2022 as it would violate the rules of this challenge and I would likely need to wait for another 6 years since there is no other rail line connecting China with Singapore. It would be great if one of you could give me some insight. If you are not sure, where can I find information on this topic?


This is due to the fact that the planned connection between Lao - China Railway and Thai - China High Speed train must be done at Nong Khai since these 2 projects have been conceived in different time frame.









Lao - Thai railway Phase 2 from Tha Nalaeng to Viengchan stastion at Ban Kham Savat, near Bueng That Luang
Lao-Thai Railway Construction Project Phase II (Section 2) | Asian Engineering Consultants Corp., Ltd.

















On the other hand, Vientiane station for Lao - China Railway has got the designated name as Vientiane Central station สถานีกลางเวียงจัน (ສະຖານນີກາງວຽງຈັນ / 万象中站) while setting up Vientiane South station สถานีเวียงจันใต้ (ສະຖານນີວຽງຈັນໃຕ້ / 万象南站) to serve VITA Park (Vientiane Capital Special Economic & Trade Park) and Vientiane Saysettha Development Zone Project which has been run by Yunnan Provincial Overseas Investment Co., Ltd.
新建铁路磨丁至万象线万象至万象南工程施工总价承包Laos-China ZHSG标招标-北京正信信用评价有限公司
新建铁路磨丁至万象线铺轨工程监理Laos-China PGJL标招标公告_监理门户网
http://www.acfic.org.cn/zzjg_327/ns...nan/2019zhinan_1/202002/t20200229_158703.html
Vientiane Saysettha Development Zone Project in Laos - Yunnan Provincial Overseas Investment Co.,LTD.
https://ggzyfw.beijing.gov.cn/jyxxggjtbyqs/20200317/1132679.html
https://www.laos-vita.com/index.html

สถานีเวียงจันใต้ Vientiane Tai (South) station 万象南
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.0176459,102.7049515,732m/

ส่วนสถานีเวียงจัน Vientiane station 万象 อยู่ที่นี่ครับ
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.046305,102.690633,366m/

สถานีเวียงจันเหนือ Vientiane North station 万象北 อยู่ที่นี่ครับ
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.1168831,102.5418238,435m

โรงเก็บราง Vientiane beam field 万象制梁场 ใกล้สะพานข้ามแม่น้ำ คง (南柯内河特大桥)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.176655,102.4959051,1127m/

สะพานบ้านหัวนา Hua Na Bridge 华那大桥
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.1929563,102.4961157,1896m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สะพาน Nan Shuanghe Bridge 楠双河特大桥
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.2275476,102.4853768,1896m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีบ้านโพนสูง Ban Phonh Sung station 班芬送个车站
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.2365742,102.4793229,398m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานี Ban Sam Khe station 班沙噶
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.3562442,102.4060552,1687m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีโพนโฮง Phonhong 丰洪 Railway Station ใกล้วัดพระบาทดานพระ
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.4851328,102.3897429,868m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีหินเหิบ Hin Heup station 班欣合
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.6160604,102.3269563,516m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีวังขี Vang Khi Station 万基
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.7376904,102.3857648,515m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานี Vang Heua station 班旺门
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.84109,102.4603961,2060m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานี วังเวียง Vang Vieng station 万荣 个车站 ก่อนขึ้นภูไปหลวงพระบาง
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@18.9229091,102.4629113,866m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีบ้านพาตั้ง Ban Pha Tang Station 班发当
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.0902461,102.4084143,865m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานี เมืองกาสี Muong Kasi (孟卡西 个车站, ສະຖານີເມືອງກາສີ) ที่ Bouam Phek (班奔弗)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.1739016,102.2949647,2056m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีบ้านนาทม Station Ban Nathom (班那迷)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.3440301,102.2023176,6907m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีบ้านเส้น Station Ban Sen (班森)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.4287187,102.1743603,6903m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีศาลาผาทู Sala Patu Station (沙拉巴土个车站)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.5242843,102.1357671,6899m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีหลวงพระบาง Luang Prabang Railway Station 琅勃拉邦站
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.8720072,102.2119955,861m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th


สะพานข้ามแม่น้ำโขงที่หลวงพระบางใกล้ ผาอู 琅勃拉邦湄公河特大桥
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.9319361,102.2048531,2046m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานีบ้านสามห้วย Station Ban Samhouay (班萨诺) แถวหลังพระบางฝั่งภูสี ยังไม่ทำ จนกว่าความต้องการของขนแขวงไชยบุรี และเมืองหงสาต้องการ
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.9709483,102.2025839,3440m/

สถานี Station Houang Kha (会晏河) น่่าจะเป็นสถานีห้วยหันงา Huoi Han Nga Station (会汉河 个车站) ใกล้ปากอุโมงบ้านคา 1 (Ban Ka No 1 Tunnel 卡村1号隧道)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@19.9947439,102.1913479,3439m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สะพานข้ามแม่น้ำโขงบ้านลาดหาน Ban Ladhan Mekong Bridge 那汉 特大桥的
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.0855537,102.126786,1022m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=th

สถานี Station Houang Kho (会汉河)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.1337295,102.0935986,1718m

สถานีห้วยภูลาย Station Houay Phouly (会富莱)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.1854986,102.0364097,1718m/

สถานีเมืองงา Muong Nga (孟阿火车站)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.2799612,101.9809384,858m/

สถานีบ้านนากอก Station Ban Na Coc (班那科)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.4185846,102.0224253,721m

สถานีน้ำงา Station Nam Nga River (楠暖河)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.539693,101.9946873,857m/

สถานีเมืองไซ Muong Xai Station (孟塞个车站) ที่สร้างกลางทุ่งนา
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.6778628,101.9690936,856m/

สถานีบ้านห้วยมุ่นใกล้อุโมงค์ บ้านคอนหลวง Station Ban Houaymun (班华楠)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.7804555,101.8956012,856m

สถานีนาทอง Na Thong (那通个车站)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.8697037,101.8034179,855m/

สถานีนาหม้อ Na Mor (纳磨个车站)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@20.9188069,101.7609614,302m/

สถานีนาเตย Na Teuy (纳堆个车站)
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@21.0517556,101.6451533,427m/

สถานีบ่อเต็น Boten (磨丁个车站) ใต้อุโมงค์มิตรภาพลาวจีน
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@21.1570835,101.6725853,254m/

อุโมงค์มิตรภาพลาวจีน ด้านใต้ Friendship Tunnel 友谊隧道
https://www.google.co.th/maps/@21.1604701,101.6736471,254m/

Reference: Google Map #chinalaosrailway Railway from Boten to Vientiane. And from Mohan to Yuxi.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?usp=sharing&mid=1w_34rP76i_ZoQE173vJpAMRxOJU
https://treasuresoflaos.blogspot.com/2014/03/chinas-highspeed-train-for-laos-waiting.html

the Break of the Gauge of passenger trains : Nong Khai Railway station for High Speed train since it requires immigration clearance just like Padang besar station unless there is a traffic agreement to allow further railway traffic.



__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1041958519575960



the Break of the Gauge of cargo trains - Na Tha point at the Southern end of Nong Khai station yard as shown here:




__ https://www.facebook.com/Thailand.Infra/posts/1061909740914171



*Why did you want to change the train in Viengchan instead of Nong Khai at the first place?*


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/v/suG5HHJ2xMo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


China-Laos railway seals roof of its largest Vientiane station building on Thursday 19 November 2020.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suG5HHJ2xMo
https://www.xinhuathai.com/inter/154692_20201120
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-11/22/c_139535032.htm

Lao - China Railway has installed 576.079 km of overhead power line along with 92 km of circuit lines and 615 km auxiliary lines as a part of Lao - China Railway electrification work.
https://v2.vientianemai.net/archives/12075


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

sponge_bob said:


> I'll make a simple prediction. There will not be a continous standard guage rail line from Kunming to Bangkok in 2030. There might be by 2040.


Is that based on fact or something else? 🙂


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Codename B said:


> Is that based on fact or something else? 🙂


$6bn to build the first 250km right now. 

The missing link from _Nakhon Ratchasima to Vientiane_ is a mere 400km from there and another $10bn. The reason why HSR now looks OK on paper is because the road network is hideously slow and congested (never mind the existing meter guage railway) and a modern train would take 2 hours where a lorry would now take at least 6 hours but there are plans to sort _that _out too .......called the M6 









Thailand’s key highway plans


Progress is being achieved for Thailand’s key highway projects.




www.worldhighways.com









Bang Pa-In – Nakhon Ratchasima Intercity Motorway Project (M6) – Intercity Motorway Projects







www.doh-motorway.com





I do think that there will be a HSR from Kunming to the Gulf Of Thailand around U Thapao some time but I think there will be _vast amounts of toing and froing on who pays for all this in the end_.  

The grand 2000s plan to build all the way to Singapore died a death in January when the Kuala Lumpur to Singapore HSR was canned by the 2 countries involved but Kunming to the Gulf of Thailand is not dead I would think, as a freight route


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

sponge_bob said:


> $6bn to build the first 250km right now.
> 
> The missing link from _Nakhon Ratchasima to Vientiane_ is a mere 400km from there and another $10bn. The reason why HSR now looks OK on paper is because the road network is hideously slow and congested (never mind the existing meter guage railway) and a modern train would take 2 hours where a lorry would now take at least 6 hours but there are plans to sort _that _out too .......called the M6
> 
> ...


It seems you are not up-to-date with a lot of stuff.

Contract for EEC HSR (Bangkok-U Tapao) has already been concluded last year, Thai conglomerate CP won and will pay for it (the entire line), no need to speculate any further, as construction will begin this September. They are now expropriating lands along the routes and this is not “a freight route“.

The M6 Motorway is also not just a plan, they are almost finished constructing and will be ready in 2022.









By กินเที่ยวเยี่ยวข้างทาง

Double tracking Railway between Nakhon Ratchasima & Khon Khaen is already done since last year and can handle a max speed of 120 km/h, I don’t think you can call this meter gauge slow anymore.

While the section (1) Map Kabao-Jira is u/c and almost done.








Thomas Tatarmc

Green lines = completed double tracking
Red lines = u/c double tracking
Blue lines = Waiting for approval


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I wonder by how much in few years one will be able to shorten a journey from Luang Prabang to Huay Xai by taking the train to Luang Namtha and bus only from there. We took a night bus on the whole route two years ago and it was very much not on a pleasant side (2 days on the river is the other option).


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> $6bn to build the first 250km right now.
> 
> The missing link from _Nakhon Ratchasima to Vientiane_ is a mere 400km from there and another $10bn. The reason why HSR now looks OK on paper is because the road network is hideously slow and congested (never mind the existing meter guage railway) and a modern train would take 2 hours where a lorry would now take at least 6 hours but there are plans to sort _that _out too .......called the M6
> 
> ...


the missing part is 356 km Khorat - Nong Khai with total price tag of 226,340 Million Baht unless more rolling stocks have already been included. Construction started in 2023 and done in 2029.


The planned trains will run from 6 AM to Midnight with 60 minute headway running 18 trains a day for the first year (Year 2029) and 40 trains for the 30th year (Year 2058). 

Ticket price from Bang Sue Grand Central to Nong Khai will be 1,185 Baht 

Reference: การรถไฟแห่งประเทศไทย นครราชสีมา-หนองคาย – โครงการความร่วมมือระหว่างรัฐบาลแห่งราชอาณาจักรไทย และรัฐบาลแห่งสาธารณรัฐประชาชนจีน ในการพัฒนาระบบรถไฟความเร็วสูงเพื่อเชื่อมโยงภูมิภาค ช่วงกรุงเทพมหานคร-หนองคาย (ระยะที่ 2 ช่วงนครราชสีมา-หนองคาย๗


https://www.hsrkorat-nongkhai.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/HSRNE2_%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%87%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%AA%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B8%E0%B8%9B%E0%B8%9B%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B0%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%9APP2_Final_20210129.pdf


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

sponge_bob said:


> a lorry would now take at least 6 hours but there are plans to sort _that _out too .......called the M6


A bit off-topic but someone really needs to get out of his cave sometimes...

M6, all sections, December 2020...


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> the missing part is 356 km Khorat - Nong Khai with total price tag of 226,340 Million Baht unless more rolling stocks have already been included. Construction started in 2023 and done in 2029.
> 
> 
> The planned trains will run from 6 AM to Midnight with 60 minute headway running 18 trains a day for the first year (Year 2029) and 40 trains for the 30th year (Year 2058).
> ...


Of the 18 daily trains Bangkok-Nong Khai in 2029, how many will stop at Kunming and how many in Beijing respectively?
What will be the trip time and ticket price Bangkok-Kunming and Bangkok-Beijing in 2029?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Appleich said:


> A bit off-topic but someone really needs to get out of his cave sometimes...
> 
> M6, all sections, December 2020...


i would definitely come out of my cave for her.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Of the 18 daily trains Bangkok-Nong Khai in 2029, how many will stop at Kunming and how many in Beijing respectively?
> What will be the trip time and ticket price Bangkok-Kunming and Bangkok-Beijing in 2029?


Solution for this problem requires the Cross border treaty to the third countries and beyond to solve the problem


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> Solution for this problem requires the Cross border treaty to the third countries and beyond to solve the problem


Ticket prices on the first stage HSR in Thailand are allegedly to be in the range $4-18 for 250km.

Vientiane is another 400km and the China border another 400km from there with Kunming another 450km from that border. Total length 1500km Bangkok-Kunming. Of the 1500km some 1100km is built or under construction with a remaining 400km gap mainly in Thailand 

That indicates a through trip would be between $30 and $110 one way. Now, all that Thailand has to do is find another $10bn to finish the through line off.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> Ticket prices on the first stage HSR in Thailand are allegedly to be in the range $4-18 for 250km.
> 
> Vientiane is another 400km and the China border another 400km from there with Kunming another 450km from that border. Total length 1500km Bangkok-Kunming. Of the 1500km some 1100km is built or under construction with a remaining 400km gap mainly in Thailand
> 
> That indicates a through trip would be between $30 and $110 one way. Now, all that Thailand has to do is find another $10bn to finish the through line off.


Correction: 


Bang Sue Grand Central - Nakhon Ratchasima : 535 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Pak Chong: 393 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Saraburi: 278 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Ayutthaya: 195 Baht
Bang Sue Grand Central - Donmueang: 105 Baht



https://travel.trueid.net/detail/7NYDKeRk72X3


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on the construction of Vientiane Capital railway station of Lao - China Railway on 10 March 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3675731495808721


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Platelaying is 80% done - ready to finish by the end of May 2021 and EMUs along with Electric locomotives and rolling stocks from China will be ready for test run in August 2021




__ https://www.facebook.com/PhenluangPhenlao/posts/963021617568794


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Luang Phrabang Railway station yard taken by Xinhua News Agency 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3726244034090800


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Platelaying is 80% done - ready to finish by the end of May 2021 and EMUs along with Electric locomotives and rolling stocks from China will be ready for test run in August 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do they mean by "trial run july 2564"?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> What do they mean by "trial run july 2564"?


2564 is Buddhist Era - which is AD2021 ... and you have made a big mistake - the trial run starts in August 2021.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> 2564 is Buddhist Era - which is AD2021 ... and you have made a big mistake - the trial run starts in August 2021.


Thank you very much indeed,I am lurning every day (Buddhist era)....


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the export version of #CR200J EMUs to run Lao - China railway with max speed of 210 kph even though the existing tracks of Lao - China Railway could run at the maximum speed of 160 kph. 

There will be 2 sets of EMUs - the short one with capacity of 720 seats and the long one with capacity of 1102 seats. These sets of EMU will be delivered to Lao - China Railway in August - September 2021 for test run before opening on 2 December 2021. They have to change the color from green to the colors of Lao flag after the criticism of trash can color.

Platelaying form Ban Xay, Mueang Xaythani of Vientiane Capital (AKA North Vientiane station) is now 80% done with a hope to finish in May 2021. Lao - China has now employed 60% of local Lao people. 
帅呆了！出口老挝动车组实车首次亮相，铁路铺设已经完成80%
出口老挝动车组实车首次亮相
https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3742172635831273 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/3742085665839970


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> Here is the export version of #CR200J EMUs to run Lao - China railway with max speed of 210 kph even though the existing tracks of Lao - China Railway could run at the maximum speed of 160 kph.
> 
> There will be 2 sets of EMUs - the short one with capacity of 720 seats and the long one with capacity of 1102 seats. These sets of EMU will be delivered to Lao - China Railway in August - September 2021 for test run before opening on 2 December 2021.


720?
Will Laos need even shorter trains, in order to provide more frequent service to small town stations?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> 720?
> Will Laos need even shorter trains, in order to provide more frequent service to small town stations?


Vientiane - Vang Vieng - Luang Phrabang as well as Boten - Luang Phrabang should come into your mind though.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Governor of Luang Phrabang has come to inspect the progress on the construction of Luang phrabang railway station at km 170+200 which is 65% done, still working up on the roof tile installation before doing the internal decoration. Furthermore, Lao - China Railway has brought Governor of Luang Phrabang to inspect the progress on the Bridge across Mekhong river at Ban Lad Han at km 143+640 with travel distance of 26.56 km 








ເຈົ້າແຂວງຫຼວງພະບາງ ລົງຢ້ຽມຢາມສະຖານີລົດໄຟ


ທ່ານ ຄໍາຂັນ ຈັນທະວີສຸກ ເຈົ້າແຂວງໆ ຫຼວງພະບາງ ພ້ອມດ້ວຍການນໍາພະແນກຕ່າງໆຂອງແຂວງ ລົງຢ້ຽມຢາມ ສະຖານີລົດໄຟ ໂດຍໄດ້ຮັບການເຊື້ອເຊີນຂອງ ທ່ານ ຫຼີຈຶກົງ ...




luangprabangmai.blogspot.com


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

In December, what will be the best trip time from Luang Prabang to Vientiane and Kunming respectively, and what will be the number of daily trains to each?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> In December, what will be the best trip time from Luang Prabang to Vientiane and Kunming respectively, and what will be the number of daily trains to each?


They have not issued the schedule yet.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Thai - Lao railway on Tha Nalaeng - Vientiane station at Ban Khamsavath near Bueng That Luang: 80% done still need to work on the installation of 5 turnouts and tamping work to finish the platelaying in September 2021 while the station building will be done by the end of 2021.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

16.9 km Luang Namtha section of Lao- China railway is 97% done. This section has Boten station (45% done) and Na Toey station (73% done) along with 7 major bridges and 3 tunnels with total distance of 10051.5 meters though with a hope to be done in October 2021. The power distribution substations for Boten and Natoey are 76% done to be finished in June 2021.
ການກໍ່ສ້າງພື້ນຖານໂຄງສ້າງທາງລົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ໄລຍະທາງຜ່ານແຂວງຫຼວງນ້ຳທາ ສຳເລັດແລ້ວ 97%


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

I just want to make sure that I understand what is happening. I spotted the construction of a rail line from Northern Vientiane to Thanaleng. It is clearly the standard gauge segment from Vientiane to the Mekong.
















I thought that this segment wasn't going to be built for years, why is happening already? Is this segment going to be complete by December? Also, is there going to be a southern station along this line by December? If so, I imagine that it will be in the circle I made on the second screenshot near the existing meter-gauge railway (although this might just be a depot).
Essentially, will standard gauge rail service come close to the existing meter gauge railway in the next year?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> I just want to make sure that I understand what is happening. I spotted the construction of a rail line from Northern Vientiane to Thanaleng. It is clearly the standard gauge segment from Vientiane to the Mekong.
> View attachment 1361552
> 
> View attachment 1361555
> ...


AHA, that's Tha Nalaeng East of Lao - China Railway at km 425


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> AHA, that's Tha Nalaeng East of Lao - China Railway at km 425


Wait, will this be completed by December and will it have passenger services to Thanaleng (or somewhere nearby)? I'm having trouble finding information about this since I do not speak Thai, Lao, or Mandarin.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> Wait, will this be completed by December and will it have passenger services to Thanaleng (or somewhere nearby)? I'm having trouble finding information about this since I do not speak Thai, Lao, or Mandarin.


Hope so ... but that Certain Tha Nalaeng East would not accept passenger service for sure.


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> Hope so ... but that Certain Tha Nalaeng East would not accept passenger service for sure.


Oh, will this just be a freight station/depot until the bridge to Nong Khai is complete?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> Oh, will this just be a freight station/depot until the bridge to Nong Khai is complete?


Just for cargo since they have decided that this station is for freight.


----------



## Turf (Mar 19, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> Just for cargo since they have decided that this station is for freight.


Great place for industrial development. Pivot between Thailand and China.
As goods need to be transferred anyway you might as well do some value adding activities there.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Platelaying on Lao - Thai railway has started as shown in this video on 6 April 2021


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

US Ambassador visits Thanaleng Dry Port and Vientiane Logistics Park, learns about their incentives 
Vientiane Times
'5 April 2021

Thanaleng Dry Port (TDP) and Vientiane Logistics Park (VLP) offers better logistics costs and trade, investment and tax incentives, while simultaneously streamlining customs and administrative procedures, the project’s developer has told the US ambassador to Laos. 

Ambassador Peter M. Haymond and his delegation visited the project in Vientiane on Tuesday (30 March 2021) to collect information and promote the potential for US investments in VLP.

......
The main purpose of the TDP project is to reduce cross-border transport costs, especially by cutting 40 percent of the current costs at the 1st Lao-Thai Friendship border checkpoint at Vientiane-Nongkhai by 2025, and by making Laos a preferred transit location and an internationally connected commercial centre.


The TDP and VLP are located at a prime location with an extensive area of 382 hectares near the 1st Lao-Thai Friendship Bridge, with dedicated international checkpoint linking Vientiane with Nong Khai province in Thailand through the newly developed bonded access road and Lao-Thai railway. The project, which has been granted the exclusive privileges by the Lao government, will also connect to the Laos-China railway project.
The VLP is one of the most attractive destinations for investment, and convenient in terms of infrastructure, transportation system connected through major trunk of roads and railways.
The TDP and VLP projects make up the only integrated logistics park project in Vientiane, combining key components at a single location to maximize the benefits of regional economic integration and logistics connectivity, namely:

1. Tank Farm: The Tank Farm will store liquid bulk cargoes, including importing and storing fuel from Thailand, and will serve as a fuel distribution center for Laos. Diesel and petroleum products will arrive at the tank from the dedicated truck, train or pipeline.

2. Logistics Park: The main service offered by the Logistics Park is the warehousing and distribution centre that provides various facilities, including storage, consolidation, distribution, inventory management, and warehouse management.

3. Free Trade Zone (FTZ): The main business activities in the FTZ include Halal Hub and Agriculture Production Park, Technology Park, Office Zone, SME Building Area, Commercial Zone and Landmark (VLP Co Ltd office).

4. Thanaleng Dry Port (TDP): The TDP functions as the centre of international trading for imports and exports, with all categories of customs systems. Importantly, quality equipment, vehicles and warehousing system will be professionally installed at the TDP to provide convenience in serving a large numbers of containers. By using the Terminal Operation System (TOS), it will guarantee the best service in terms of speed, security and reliability.

5. Export Processing Zone (EPZ): The new destination of the modern and most dynamic EPZ in the region, which will offer a better competitive business environment and gear up to be the manufacturing export hub for the Asean and global consumer markets.

The EPZ at the VLP will be an exclusive destination for regional exporting companies that wish to move their production to a strategic location that will not only reduce logistics costs and time-to-market, but also generously offer trade and investment incentives, such as trade privileges, streamlined customs and administrative procedures, tax exemption, and flexible labour market regulations.

In addition, the VLP will provide standardised and high-quality utility infrastructure to meet the needs of businesses sufficiently and to ensure that all activities, works and business operations in the VLP can run with ease.
After being briefed on the project, Ambassador Haymond and his delegation visited the construction site of VLP and TDP.

Note: Time for running refined oil trains to Tha Nalaeng as regular basis using SDA-3 locomotives before running more pair of oil trains attached with that Mixed train using Alsthom, HID, or GEA locomotives


Vientiane Times


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway with a price tag of 5900 Million US Dollars is almost done but the access roads between stations and existing cities have not been fully implemented yet. Therefore, it is a duty for the government to construct the new access roads to those railway stations to links with existing cities along with logistic parks and industrial estates. Furthermore, it has become necessary to perform Transport Oriented Development (TOD) around major railway stations to get more revenue to clear the loan. At least 3 stations have been targeted for TOD, started with :
1. New City at Mohan (Chinese side) and Bo Ten (Lao Side)
2. Luang Phrabang New City (10 km from downtown Luang Phrabang city) 
3. Oudomxay New city
4. Vientiane New city in the Saysettha Development Zone.
5. Na Moh New City
More farmers in Laos have to produce agriculture products to meet Chinese standard to be eligible to export their products via those 10 railway stations that accept passengers and the other railway stations that accept cargoes. 


Vientiane Times


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Installing all 20 circuits to distribute 115kV electric power with total distance of 257 km for Lao - China Railways along with commissioning 11 bays of 10 Electric Substations
11 bays of the 10 substations commissioned,








Power Supply For Laos-China Railway Completed


The Laos-China Railway Power Supply Project has been completed on schedule, paving the way for the planned operation of the railway in December.




jclao.com





Lao - China does use Jiangge cement for construction 








Railways To Help Laos’ Businesses Blossom


Once opened, the Laos-China Railway promises to be a significant engine of business development in Laos.




jclao.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Kasi railway station at Ban Nong Bua Thong, Vientiane Province 





Vangvieng station in Vientiane Province 





Bridge across Nam Khan at Xieng Ngoen district of Luang Phrabang via Xieng Ngoen 1 tunnel





Luang Phrabang railway station which is 10 km from downtown Luang Phrabang city is almost done.





Mueang Xai railway station - the platforms and the roofs start to show up 





Vientiane Central station at Ban Xay, Xaythani district of Vientiane Capital on 150 Hectares of land with the usable space of 14500 square meters and can carry 2500 passengers at a time
อัพเดทความคืบหน้าโครงการก่อสร้างสถานีรถไฟลาว- จีน สถานีใหญ่เวียงจันทน์ Laos-China railway station 

Tha Nalaeng East railway station - the last station of Lao - China Railway starting to show up 
ລົດໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ(ສາງສິນຄ້າ)ອັບເດດລ່າສຸດ/Lao-China Cargo Station/สถานีรถไฟลาว-จีน


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry that I'm asking yet another question. How long after the railway is inauguration will passenger traffic begin along the Boten-Vientiane Railway?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> Sorry that I'm asking yet another question. How long after the railway is inauguration will passenger traffic begin along the Boten-Vientiane Railway?


5 years from 2 December 2016 to 2 December 2021


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> 5 years from 2 December 2016 to 2 December 2021


Sorry, I meant how long after completion. December 2021? January 2022? February 2022?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Plan for Lao - Vietnam Railway -the line will follow Highway No. 13 (South) passing Bolikhamxai and Khammuan before passing the tunnel to Nam Pao - Mugia to enter into Vietnamese territory before passing Quang Bin and Ha Ting before reaching Vung An port with the total distance of 555 km and the price tag of 5062 Million US Dollars

First Phase will start from Thakhaek before following Highway 12A and Highway 12 C before passing the tunnel to Nam Pao - Mu Gia pass before reaching Vung An Port with total distance of 242 km (139 km on Lao side and 103 km on Vietnamese side) 

Second Phase start at Vientiane Capital to pass Pak Xan by following much of Highway 13 (South) to Tha Khae with total distance of 313 km. 

It is going to use railway equipment along with DMU and Diesel Electric locomotives from INKA - but the BOT or PPP investment would be up to the related government to make a decision in 8 - 12 Month before executing the project. Originally, the construction would take 3 years and opened in December 2024 but the Covid-19 epidemic is going to delay the projects for sure. 

Furthermore, there will be a new line from Tha Khaek, Savannnakhet, Salavan and Champasoak before ending up at Vang Tao checkpoint with total distance of 345 km with PPP investment of about 20,000 Million Baht


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

67 telecom towers for Lao - China Railway have been erected to deal with traffic control issue in remoted areas of Laos 








หอสื่อสาร 'ทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว' ก่อสร้างเสร็จครบทุกแห่ง


เวียงจันทน์, 17 พ.ค. (ซินหัว) -- โครงการทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว ประสบความคืบหน้าครั้งสำคัญ หลังจากเสร็จสิ้นการก่อสร้างหอสื่อสารตามแนวเส้นทาง จำนวน 67 แห่ง




www.xinhuathai.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Inside Vientiane Capital station at Ban Xay, Xay Thani district of Vientiane Capital


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Vientiane Railway station of Lao - Thai railway at Ban None Vay, Saysettha district of Vientiane Capital not far from Lao railway Authority at Ban Kham Savat. Now, it is 85% done - the roof works is done.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Mueang Nga station in Oudomxay province when the platelaying has been done. station building has roof but the walls have not been erected yet.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

In which stations will Lao and Chinese border guards respectively board the trains?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The coupling of DF4 locomotives with BCFs of Lao - China Railway => the BCF in use has been designed for 25 ton axle load with tare weight at 24.8 metric tons and capacity to handle 75.2 metric tons of container boxes or so.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Vang Vieng railway station in Vientiane province 






Vang Vieng tunnel at Ban Pha Hom heading to Kasi 






Pha Tang tunnel in Vang Vieng


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Platelaying of Lao - China Railway has reached Na Moh station


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

3 June 2021: Contractors has finished platelaying of Lao - China Railway with total distance of 417 km from Vientiane to Lao - China Border at Friendship tunnel - allowing the train to between Kunming and Vientiane once electrification and signal installation along with installation of traffic control system are done.

This Lao - China Railway has a price tag of 6800 Million US Dollars (238,000 Million Baht) totally 31 station including 5 main stations, 5 minor stations for passengers and 21 stations for cargoes.


This line also has 75 tunnels with total distance of 196.705 km including Phu Ngam 4 tunnel (9.384 km) Phu Long tunnel (9.015 km) Phu Kluea tunnel (8.396 km) Phu Huad tunnel (6.969 km) and Na Khok tunnel ( 9.296 km) and 162 Bridges with total distance of 59.841 km including Bridge across Mekhong at Ban Lad Han and Mekong Bridge at Luang Phrabang and a major bridge with the distance of 0.812 km Both tunnels and bridges will have the total distance of 256.546 km.

Despite of Covid-19 epidemic, it is expected to open the line on 2 December 2021 while Lao Song Laozhong Railway Co. , Ltd. has purchased CR200J "Fuxing" EMU produced by China Railway Group and CRRC with max speed of 160 kph. China-Laos Railway Co. , Ltd. will delivered the first 2 set (11 car formation and 7 car formation) and this company is JV with registered capital of 15,000 Million renminbi Yuan.

Note: The list of 32 stations of Lao - China Railway from Bo Ten to Vientiane Capital with total distance of 414.332 km even though 31 stations would be actually constructed including:


Boten 磨丁 สถานีบ่อเต็น
Na Teuy 纳堆 สถานีบ้านนาเตย - สถานีใหญ่
Na Mor 纳磨 สถานีบ้านนาหม้อ
Na thong 那通 สถานีบ้านนาท่ง
Ban Hua Nan 班华楠 สถานีหัวน้ำ
Muang Xai 孟塞 สถานีเมืองไซ - สถานีใหญ่
Ban Nan Nuan 班楠X - สถานีน้ำนวน
Ban Nakok 班纳科 สถานีบ้านนาคก
Muang Nga 孟阿 สถานีเมืองงา
Huay Phu Lai 会福莱 สถานีบ้านห้วยภูลาย
Ban Huay Han 班会汉 สถานีห้วยหาน
Mae Kok สถานีแม่กก
Ban Sabok 班莎诺 สถานีบ้านสะบก
Luang Prabang 拉琅勃拉邦 สถานีหลวงพระบาง - สถานีใหญ่
Xiang Ngoum 相嫩 สถานีเซียงเงิน
Phok Yai สถานีพกใหญ่
Sala Phu Khun 沙拉巴土 สถานีศาลาภูคูน
Ban Sen 班森 สถานีบ้านเสิน
Na Mee 纳X สถานีนาหมี
Muang Kasi 孟卡西 สถานีเมืองกาสี
Ban Bum Phok 班本弗 สถานีบ้านบวมพุก
Ban Pha Deng 班发当 สถานีบ้านผาแดง
Van Viang 万荣 สถานีวังเวียง
Ban Vang Mon 班万X สถานีบ้านวังมน
Vang Khi 万基 สถานีวังคี
Ban Hin Heup 班欣合 สถานีหินเหิบ
Phon Hong 丰洪 สถานีโพนโฮง
Ban Saka 班沙噶 สถานีบ้านสะกา
Vientiane North 万象北 -- สถานีนครหลวงเวียงจันเหนือ
Vientiane 万象 สถานีนครหลวงเวียงจัน ตรงริมถนน 450 ปี ใกล้สนามกีฬาแห่งชาติหลัก 16 บ้านไซธานี - สถานีใหญ่
Vientiane South 万象南 สถานีนครหลวงเวียงจันใต้

Thanaleng East (塔拉能东 - สถานีท่านาแล้งตะวันออก) not constructed yet.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1657667969/posts/10218086493188007





__ https://www.facebook.com/ake.bluechifamily/posts/4127218610658386


รถไฟความเร็วสูงลาว-จีน สร้างเสร็จ100%เชื่อมเวียงจันทน์ถึงคุนหมิง



__ https://www.facebook.com/1408820812765288/posts/2838821433098545


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> 3 June 2021: Contractors has finished platelaying of Lao - China Railway with total distance of 417 km from Vientiane to Lao - China Border at Friendship tunnel - allowing the train to between Kunming and Vientiane once electrification and signal installation along with installation of traffic control system are done.


Do work trains with locomotives already operate on the line?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Do work trains with locomotives already operate on the line?


So far, I have seen DF4 locomotives and some DMUs.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway at Muang Nga next to Mueang Xay station with the train carrying concrete sleepers on BCFs and ballast train carrying ballast on Bogie High Side wagon. Well, they have to use temporary measure before installing automatic turnouts with remote control from the station building. 






Luang Prabang railway station on 6 June 2021 #拉帮火车站🚉 #中老铁路


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Kasi railway station of Lao - China Railway in Vientiane province 



__ https://www.facebook.com/anwar.deae/posts/4939431099406411


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Kasi station is waiting for the new electric locomotive which will be delivered in August 2021 before opening in December 2021, Kasi station is one of 10 passenger stations which has been listed as follows:








1. Boten สถานีบ่อเต็น (磨丁站)

















2. Na Teuy สถานีนาเตย (纳堆站) - Major station









3. Na Mor สถานีนาหม้อ (納磨站)









4. Muang Xai สถานีเมืองไซ (孟寨站) Major station









5. Muang Nga สถานีเมืองงา (孟阿站)








6. Luang Prabang สถานีหลวงพระบาง (琅勃拉邦站) - Major station

7. Muang Kasi สถานีเมืองกาสี (孟卡西站)








8. Van Viang สถานีวังเวียง (万荣站)

9. Phon Hong สถานีโพนโฮง (丰洪站)








10. Vientiane 万象 สถานีนครหลวงเวียงจัน - Major station on 450th year avenue near National stadium at km 16 in Ban Sai village, Xaythani district of Vientiene Capital 450 ปี - Major station






中老铁路车站设计图提前曝光，今年12月底通车！


昆明至万象间实现直达运输




appkp.ccwb.cn









贺喜云南、老挝人，中老铁路全线即将通车，坐上一起欣赏老挝风景_万象


旅客朋友们，欢迎乘坐由云南玉溪开往老挝万象的中老国际铁路。老挝境内全长414公里，设计速度为每小时160公里普速铁路。 设有车站磨丁站，納磨站，孟寨站，孟阿站，琅勃拉邦站，孟卡西站，万荣站，丰洪站，万象站…




www.sohu.com









中老铁路车站设计图提前曝光，今年12月底通车！


昆明至万象间实现直达运输




appkp.ccwb.cn












張建喜出席玉磨鐵路站房工程建設啟動儀式


中國鐵路昆明局集團總經理熊春庚、副總經理張新錦，西雙版納自治州州長羅紅江，集團公司黨委書記、董事長張建喜共同出席儀式，北方公司有關負責人參加。




twgreatdaily.com













the construction of the railway bridge at Ban Phone Thong village in Vientiane Capital with the distance of 7528.56 meters has been connected on 10 April 2021 by those workers of the 5th China Railway Bureau after finishing the casting of 1110 pillars on 30 January 2021





全长7528.56米！中老铁路最长桥梁连续梁成功合龙


全长7528.56米！中老铁路最长桥梁连续梁成功合龙



finance.sina.com.cn









贺喜云南、老挝人，中老铁路全线即将通车，坐上一起欣赏老挝风景_万象


旅客朋友们，欢迎乘坐由云南玉溪开往老挝万象的中老国际铁路。老挝境内全长414公里，设计速度为每小时160公里普速铁路。 设有车站磨丁站，納磨站，孟寨站，孟阿站，琅勃拉邦站，孟卡西站，万荣站，丰洪站，万象站…




www.sohu.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/PhenluangPhenlao/posts/1004481033422852


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

9.5 km Lao - China Friendship tunnel have been dug through on 5 June 2021
Kasi station at Ban Nong Bua Thong at km 240 + 090 is almost finished - the main station sign erected, the internal decoration and the installation of electric system have been executed as reported on 7 June 2021
Luang Phrabang station and other station in Oudomxay province have installed he main station sign erected, the internal decoration and the installation of electric system.
Sadly, several Lao railway men have dropped out of the training since they cannot stand with high cost of renting apartments along with high cost of living in Vientiane Capital. 
The local people still have very little confidence on Lao - China railway due to the issue of rising cases of Covid-19 

The progress of 422.4 km Lao - China Railway is now 94% done while the platelaying from Vientiane to Bo Ten is now 80% done. Once Thai - China Railway has reached Nong Khai, the addition work for Tha Nalaeng East at km 425+000 would be executed so the Lao - China railway will be finished with the total distance of 426.500 km

ຣົດໄຟເຈາະອຸໂມງສຸດທ້າຍ ເປີດທ້າຍປີ ຍັງບໍ່ແນ່


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Deputy Prime Minister Sonexay Siphandone has come to inspect the progress of Vientiane Capital station of Lao - China Railway on 10 June 2021. Vientiane Capital station of Lao - China Railway is 70% done with the usable area of 15000 sq.m. - construction started in July 2020 - only internal decoration is still unfinished with a hope to be done in September 2021 by those 1200 workers including 700 - 800 Lao workers. This station could allow the park and ride of 20 buses and 40 automobiles. 

After the inspection of Vientiane Capital station of Lao - China Railway, Deputy Prime Minister Sonexay Siphandone has come to inspect Vientiane South station of Lao - China Railway which functions as cargo station with the cargo transit area, technical and maintenance area and the cargo transfer area which allow cargo transfer between Vientiane Capital station of Lao - China Railway and cargo station in Tha Nalaeng station of Lao - Thai railway.



After that, Deputy Prime Minister Sonexay Siphandone has come to inspect the progress of 7.5 km of Lao - Thai railway from Tha Nalaeng to Vientiane station at Ban Kham Savat with the price tag of 994.6 million Baht. So far, it is 70% done after starting on 1 October 2019 to be finished in December 2021, after 27 months of working. 


Note: There is a complain on the issue of level crossing at Ban Na Thom in Xaythani district of Vientiane Capital which has not been corrected at all. 
ຮອງນາຍົກ ກວດກາໂຄງການກໍ່ສ້າງເສັ້ນທາງລົດໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ ແລະ ສະຖານີລົດໄຟລາວ-ໄທ ຕອນທີ 2


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

414.332-km Lao - China Railway is a single-track class I electrified passenger and freight railroad with a design speed of 160km/h, with a traction quality of 3000t, and a 200km/h condition is reserved for the Vientiane to Vang Vieng section, allowing the travel from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang within 90 minutes (4 hours faster than going by road which takes 330 minutes) while it will take 3 hours for travelling from Vientiane to Bo Ten border station which is much faster than taking by road which takes 2 days to be done. The total length of bridges on the whole line is 61.814 km, accounting for 14.9% of the total length of the line; the total length of tunnels is 197.835 km, accounting for 47.8% of the total length of the line, the total length of bridges and tunnels is 259.649km, and the proportion of bridges and tunnels is 62.7%. The total budget for the preliminary design of the project is 37,425 million Renminbi Yuan The List of 32 stations even though ONLY 20 stations are actually constructed at the time being : 


Bo Ten (磨丁站) - Passenger station 
Na Toey (纳堆站) - Passenger station - Major station
Na Moh (納磨站) - Passenger station 
Na Thong (那通站) 
Hua Nam [to be constructed later] 
Mueang Xai (孟寨站) - Passenger station - Major station 
Nam Nuan [to be constructed later] 
Na Khok (班那科站) 
Mueang Nga (孟阿站) - Passenger station 
Ban Huay Phoo Lai [to be constructed later] 
Huay Han (会汉河站) 
Mae Kok [to be constructed later] 
Ban Sabok [to be constructed later] 
Luang Phrabang (琅勃拉邦站) - Passenger station - Major station 
Xiang Ngoen (相嫩车站) 
Phok Yai [to be constructed later] 
Sala Phu Khun (沙拉巴士站) 
Ban Soen [to be constructed later] 
Na Mee [to be constructed later] 
Mueang Kasi (孟卡西站) - Passenger station 
Ban Buam Puk [to be constructed later] 
Ban Pha Daeng (班发当站) 
Vang Vieng (万荣站) - Passenger station - Major station 
Ban Wang Mon [to be constructed later] 
Vang Khee (万基站) 
Hin Hoeb [to be constructed later] 
Phone Hong (丰洪站) - Passenger station 
Ban Saka (班芬送站) 
Vientiane North (万象北站) 
Vientiane (万象站) - Passenger station - Major station 
Vientiane South (万象南站) 
Tha Nalaeng East [to be constructed later]

http://www.crceg.com/tabid/245/InfoID/6757/frtid/140/Default.aspx 





中老铁路-新建铁路磨丁至万象线站房及相关工程施工总价承包中标结果 - 路桥资讯-桥梁要闻、会展报告、路桥政策-中国桥梁网 -


Laos-China FJSG-3标：丰洪站（含）至万象站（含）间的客货运站房和生产生活房屋及其配套工程（不含四电房屋）、调度中心房屋和老中铁路有限公司办公楼及驻地工程，包括丰洪站、班沙嘎站、班芬送站、万象北站、万象站（含调度中心）、老中铁路有限公司办公楼及驻地等工程。




www.cnbridge.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Mueang Xay station at Ban Thin village and Na Lae village within the range of Mueang Xay municipality



__ https://www.facebook.com/108608147187404/posts/539350537446494


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Vientiane station of Lao - China railway is 70% done - still works on internal decoration and installation of electricity. Neverthless, some still not receiving the compensation for loand expropriation. Now, 422.4-km Lao - China Railway is 94% done - after investing 5900 million US Dollars with a hope to be done in December 2021. ສະຖານີຣົດໄຟໃກ້ແລ້ວ ຄ່າຊົດເຊີຍ ຍັງບໍ່ແລ້ວ


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

Wisarut said:


> 14 cargo trains (60 BCFs per trains) and 2 passenger trains daily between Vientiane to Boten - More can be added to fill the track capacity of 39 trains a day.


Yes, but will the 2 passenger trains start service in December or later?


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Wisarut said:


> 14 cargo trains (60 BCFs per trains) and 2 passenger trains daily between Vientiane to Boten - More can be added to fill the track capacity of 39 trains a day.


Which destinations in China will these 2 daily passenger trains be serving this December?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Which destinations in China will these 2 daily passenger trains be serving this December?


They have not issued the schedule yet.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

thebeatlesalways123 said:


> is it delay ? when the rolling stock arrive in laos ?


The protest against Chinese bosses who withheld the daily payments of Lao Workers as shown here:








 
Money has not reached Lao Workers so they strike against Chinese bosses. 





Lao workers at Ban Dong Pho Hae and Ban Dong Pho Sri still have not received the payment yet. 








ຈີນ ຍັງບໍ່ຈ່າຍເງິນ ຄົນງານລາວເທື່ອ


ນາຍຈ້າງຈີນ ຍັງບໍ່ທັນ ຈ່າຍເງິນເດືອນ ໃຫ້ຄົນງານລາວ ທີ່ສ້າງ ທາງຣົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ໃນເຂດ ເມືອງຫາດຊາຍຟອງ ນະຄອນຫຼວງວຽງຈັນ ເຖິງຈະມີການເຈຣະຈາກັນແລ້ວ ກໍຕາມ.




www.rfa.org




ຄົນງານຣົດໄຟ ຮຽກຮ້ອງ ຄ່າແຮງງານ 

Chinese bosses refusing to pay Lao workers so long the works are not done yet. 








ຄົນງານຣົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ບໍ່ໄດ້ ເງິນເດືອນ


ເປັນເວລາ 1 ເດືອນປາຍ ທີ່ຄົນງານລາວ ຈຳນວນນຶ່ງ ບໍ່ໄດ້ຮັບເງິນເດືອນ ຈາກການກໍ່ສ້າງທາງຣົດໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ຢູ່ນະຄອນຫຼວງວຽງຈັນ, ຊຶ່ງເຮັດໃຫ້ພວກຂະເຈົ້າ ບໍ່ມີເງິນ ຊື້ອາຫານ ແລະ ຊື້ປີຣົດ ກັບບ້ານ.




www.rfa.org


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Finally, the station sign of Vientiane Railway station has been erected



__ https://www.facebook.com/guanyu.chen.5243817/posts/397847288606204


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Warning sigh














of Lao - China railway “Dangerous railway! No trespassing! If accident happened to you, you are on your own







!"


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

#Progress on Phase 2 Lao - Thai Railway (Tha Nalaeng - Vientiane) reported om 3 September 2021

• Vientiane railway station is at Ban Kham Savat, Xaysetha District of Vientiane Capital - about 3 km from Pratuxay and about 1 km from Bueng That Luang Special Economic Zone. 

• Vientiane railway station initially has 2 platforms and 4 tracks with the provision to allow the expansion to 4 platforms and 8 tracks 

• There are three contracts for this project (signal and telecommunication, construction of Vientiane station building, Lao Railway Authority Office, access roads to Vientiane station building, officer houses and apartments, container yard, and the level crossing at Kham Savat road. 

• Meter gauge of 7.5 km single track using BS100 welded steel rails for the main track ad BS80 tracks in container yard.

• Max speed is 120 kph 

• the price of Vientiane railway station building is 654 million Baht 

• the loan of NEDA is 1,637 million Baht with the annual interest rate of 1.5% with 30-year repayment period with first 10-year grace period.

• NEDA Loan covers 70% and the rest is 30% aids. 

• Soem Sanguan Construction Co. Ltd. is the contractor.

• Conditions of the loan using products and services from Thailand : at least 51%

• The construction period: 27 months done on 31 December 2021


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Local people of Dongphosy and Dong Phohae in Vientiane Capital demand more compensation for land expropriation for Vientiane South station and container yard since 150,000 kip per sq.m. is too little and they demand 270,000 Kip per sq.m. according to land price along 450 year avenue. Now, lao - China Railway of 422.4 km is 94% done. https://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/econo...om-lao-china-rail-company-10012021224518.html


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Minister of Civil Works and Transport had come to inspect the progress of Lao - China railway at Vientiane railway station, Phone Hong railway station along with Natoey railway station, Na Moh railway station, Mueang Xay Railway station and Mueang Nga railway station



__ https://www.facebook.com/guanyu.chen.5243817/posts/405191144538485



So far, 7 out of 10 passenger stations of Lao - China railway are good enough to take a photograph including Na Toey, Na Moh, Mueang Xay, Mueang Nga, Vang Vieng, Kasi, and Phon Hong railway station 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4282818768433321


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess the grand opening on Dec. 2 will be only ceremonial since the test running time usually take 4- 6 month. The reason the EMUs has not arrived in Laos is probably because there are still 26 km single track near Jinghong has to be laid, which is expected to be completed within October. I expect the commercial service of Lao-China railway will commence in the first half of 2022.

冲刺最后26公里 中老铁路国内段铺轨进入倒计时_昆明信息港 (kunming.cn)


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

hbbkk said:


> I guess the grand opening on Dec. 2 will be only ceremonial since the test running time usually take 4- 6 month. The reason the EMUs has not arrived in Laos is probably because there are still 26 km single track near Jinghong has to be laid, which is expected to be completed within October. I expect the commercial service of Lao-China railway will commence in the first half of 2022.
> 
> 冲刺最后26公里 中老铁路国内段铺轨进入倒计时_昆明信息港 (kunming.cn)


Well, if they can bring DF4 locomotives via Thailand through the ferry at Bueng Karn / Pakxan, that platelaying issue would not be matter much.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Xinhua News Agency reported that Lao Prime Minister Phankham Viphavanh said on Wednesday that the China-Laos Railway will open on Dec. 2 this year as scheduled. Dec. 2 this year will mark the 46th anniversary of establishment of the Lao People's Democratic Republic. Initially, railway operations will focus on freight transport. Services for tourists will be offered later depending on the circumstances in which traveler safety can be assured with respect to COVID-19 epidemic. When it is able to operate normally, the Lao prime minister said, the railway will greatly benefit Laos given its significant role in bolstering tourism and the transport of goods.

It is expected that the 422.4-km railway will cut the cost of transport through Laos by 30-40 percent compared to travel by road, thus giving a boost to trade and investment, Vientiane Times reported. China-Laos railway to open on time: Lao PM


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Internal decoration of Vientiane Railway station of Lao - China Railway 



__ https://www.facebook.com/guanyu.chen.5243817/posts/406147337776199


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

How far from the city center is Vientiane railway station?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

A kilometer or 10, it takes about 15-20 minutes by car.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> How far from the city center is Vientiane railway station?


Vientiane railway station of lao - China railway is 14 km from Pratuxay while Lao - Thai railway station is just 7.6 km from Pratuxay


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's a screenshot of Google Maps to compare. 

Thanaleng is the "old" station for the little train crossing the border to/from Nong Khai.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Are there passenger trains stopping at "Vientiane-Thai" railway station?Are there plans to connect the 3 railway stations?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Are there passenger trains stopping at "Vientiane-Thai" railway station?Are the plans to connect the 3 railway stations?


For the case of Tha Nalaeng, the nearest one would be bus Route 14
Bus #14: Central Bus Station (CBS) → Thadeua road → KM3 → Sounmon → Jinaimo → KM8 → Lao-Thai Frienship Bridge → Thanaleng → Thadeua → and Buddha Park (locally known as Xiengkhuan). ... so you need to to make a long walk to Tha duea road

For the case of Vientiane station of Lao - Thai Railway, the nearest bus station would be Lao - ITTEC 
Lao-ITECC-Talat Sao Mall1 Lao ITECC→ ASEAN Mall→ BCEL Bank Branch → That Luang Square Mall →That Luang Tai Temple → That Luang Esplanade → Nongbone Temple → Indochina Bank→ Ministry of Finance→ Malaysia Embassy→ Patuxai → Ministry of Energy and Mines → Ministry of Public Security →Talat Sao Mall 1

the alternative is Bus route 20 to Dong Kham Xang - dropped at Ban Non Vai,
Dong Kham Xang Bus #20: Central Bus Station (CBS) → Thatfoun temple → Phonexay temple → That Luang → Huakhua market → Ban Non Koh → Ban Non Vai, → Muangnoi market → Ban Xiengda → Dong Kham Xang Market.










City bus, Vientiane Capital


When/where and how to catch a city bus in Vientiane - know before you go can make a difference on your bus travel experience



www.laos-guide-999.com





the way to go to Vientiane station of Lao - China Railway is to take Vientiane – Paksan bus


https://www.laos-guide-999.com/cross-country-bus.html


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Hopefully that doesn't add another hour of travel time... It's crazy to me really how far from the city they built those stations. I guess Chinese and Thais really care about freight, not so much about passengers and Laos has no money of its own.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Hopefully that doesn't add another hour of travel time... It's crazy to me really how far from the city they built those stations. I guess Chinese and Thais really care about freight, not so much about passengers and Laos has no money of its own.


to be fair, Vientiane station of Lao - Thai railway still within the reach of Bus Route 20 at Ban Non Vai while it is 7 km from Pratuxay. Only, more pairs of cross border shuttles would justify bus route changes to be in line with city expansion to suburbs.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

It's no big deal to organize a bus to the city center for every incoming/leaving train. It's just that it will likely be a long ride, especially if Vientiane expands further and traffic becomes worse. Right now google says 25 min.


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

EMU for Laos Railway spotted on test in Zhejiang. 






[超清4K]中老铁路动集 老挝版 "菜青虫"CR200J-L9401回送通过杭州南星桥站_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


新鲜出炉，下午2:17通过江城路铁路桥，翘了一节课_(:зゝ∠)_, 视频播放量 7645、弹幕量 8、点赞数 264、投硬币枚数 67、收藏人数 80、转发人数 15, 视频作者 樱落千里Channel, 作者简介 欢迎来到千里的频道～ 请多关照，目前人在海外，相关视频：中老铁路老挝段动集VS中国段立及桶，重联老挝桶来了 中老铁路老挝段客流火爆...




www.bilibili.com










【2021.10.8】LCR动力集中式列车无火回送 衢州站通过_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


-, 视频播放量 2509、弹幕量 1、点赞数 61、投硬币枚数 7、收藏人数 28、转发人数 13, 视频作者 Azzdx, 作者简介 ，相关视频：【中老铁路新车回送】00107回送中老铁路彩绘涂装车辆澜沧号FXD3-J-7003+L9403，东风DF8B-5294号内燃机车无火回送老中铁路公司首列动车 --...




www.bilibili.com










【中国铁路】00145回送中老铁路老挝方动集CR200J-L_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


拍摄手机现录制，可能是唯一一趟使用该经由的中老回送, 视频播放量 9410、弹幕量 9、点赞数 157、投硬币枚数 12、收藏人数 47、转发人数 19, 视频作者 傍时夕立雨, 作者简介 ↑喜多厨，相关视频：【中老铁路】上局沪段HXD1D0131 牵引 00145次 回送中老铁路老挝方动力集中式动车组 CR200J-L9401...




www.bilibili.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

hbbkk said:


> EMU for Laos Railway spotted on test in Zhejiang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CR200J EMU set has reached Kunming, still waiting for the platelaying to be done so as to transport this EMU to Vientiane railway station via Bo Ten station 



__ https://www.facebook.com/guanyu.chen.5243817/posts/408103400913926


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, there are suburban villages near Nah Moh railway station in Oudonxay province - potential customers of Lao - China railway 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4299318510116680



Now, CR200J EMU has got the name as Lanxang EMU



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4297641090284422


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

Track laying of the entire line of China-Laos railway completed.

Xinhua News Agency, Kunming, October 12th (Reporters Wang Changshan and Ding Yiquan) On the 12th, with the last set of rails in place, the entire line of the China-Laos Railway was laid. This is a major progress in the construction of the China-Laos railway, marking the start of the construction sprint before the opening of the whole line.

　　 On the morning of the same day, at the entrance of the Manmushu Tunnel in Yunnan, the construction staff of the China Railway First Bureau operated a new type of long-rail tractor independently developed by China to accurately push a set of 500-meter-long rails into place, and the two rails were connected together. The shiny steel rails are like giant dragons, starting from Kunming, crossing mountains and rivers, entering Laos through the China-Laos Railway Friendship Tunnel, and arriving in Vientiane.






中老铁路全线铺轨完成-新华网


中老铁路全线铺轨完成 ---12日，随着最后一组钢轨安放到位，中老铁路全线铺轨完成。这是中老铁路建设的重大进展，标志着全线进入通车前的建设冲刺阶段。



www.news.cn


----------



## p1672 (May 25, 2010)

Track-laying has been completed on a railway linking China's Kunming with Vientiane of Laos. The rail line, scheduled for cross-border service in December, is expected to slash the travel time between the two cities to less than one day.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lanxang EMU is going to reach Vientiane Capital station in this week while the next EMU of Kaen Lao will be delivered later
Vientiane Times



__ https://www.facebook.com/vientianetimesonline/posts/4628714907195926



Lao - China Railway has confirmed that Lanxang EMU will be arrived at Vientiane Capital station on Friday 15 October 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4434332593317820


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway reporting that Lanxang EMU is about to cross the Lao - China Friendship tunnel and make a stop at Luang Phrabang railway station on 14 October 2021 before reaching Vientiane railway station on 15 October 2021. Sadly, some technical issues along with immigration clearance issue has delayed the arrival though.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

HX3CA electric locomotive has reached the border point between Mainland China and Laos within the Lao - China Friendship Tunnel



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4438320439585702



📢 More details on Lanxang EMU:

🚄 Lanxang EMU consists of 7 carriages with first class and second class with total seats of 720 seats, each carriages consists of about 90 seats
💺 1st Class has 56 seats 
💺 2nd Class has 662 seats + 2 special seats for the handicapped. 

The livery of this Lanxang EMU has followed LPDR national flag - red (Blood and flesh of Lao Revolutionary warriors) Blue (Abundant of Natural Resources) White (National Unity under the Direction of Lao People Revolutionary Party like a moon) 





__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4437895629628183


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lanxang EMU (CR200J - Fuxing EMU) arriving at Luang Phrabang station in the evening of 14 October 2921and arriving Vientiane Railway station in the evening of 15 October 2021. The price tag for 2 sets of EMU is 100 million Renminbi Yuan (127,000 million Kip - 14.2 million US Dollars) . 


For traffic arrangement, 2 Pair of passenger trains by Lanxang EMU and Kaen Lao EMU due to Covid-19 epidemic and 17 pairs of cargo trains a day using HDX 3CA electric locomotives 


https://mgronline.com/indochina/detail/9640000101634


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

It seems to me that the immigration clearance process and other technical issues has delayed the delivery of Lanxang EMUs to Vientiane capital railway station by 2 days. It will be at Vientiane capital station on 17 October 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2668292046812306



At least, CR200J EMU (Lanxang) has reached Bo Ten station in the rainy afternoon of 15 October 2021 - expect to reach Vientiane Capital station in the evening of 17 October 2021





At least, HXD3CA electric locomotive along with Bogie High Side wagons have reached Vientiane Capital station


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Finally, ticket for Lao - China Railway which can be paid in either Lao Kip or Chinese Renminbi (1 Chinese Renminbi is 1750 Kips) - either for the ordinary trains (electric locomotive driven train) or EMU has been issued here: 

Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: 55 Renminbi (96 thousand Kips) for EMU and 39 Renminbi (68 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive

Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang : 107 Renminbi (187 thousand Kips) for EMU and 76 Renminbi (133 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay : 153 Renminbi (268 thousand Kips) for EMU and 109 Renminbi (191 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive 
Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten: 183 Renminbi (320 thousand Kips) for EMU and 130 Renminbi 


  




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=939951116730708&set=p.939951116730708&type=3


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Wisarut said:


> Finally, ticket for Lao - China Railway which can be paid in either Lao Kip or Chinese Renminbi (1 Chinese Renminbi is 1750 Kips) - either for the ordinary trains (electric locomotive driven train) or EMU has been issued here:
> 
> Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: 55 Renminbi (96 thousand Kips) for EMU and 39 Renminbi (68 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive
> 
> ...


How would these fares compare to a local persons wage? It is hard to know if this is excessive or not from a distance.


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

Wisarut said:


> Finally, ticket for Lao - China Railway which can be paid in either Lao Kip or Chinese Renminbi (1 Chinese Renminbi is 1750 Kips) - either for the ordinary trains (electric locomotive driven train) or EMU has been issued here:
> 
> Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: 55 Renminbi (96 thousand Kips) for EMU and 39 Renminbi (68 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive
> 
> ...


So far I have not seen LCR has bought or plan to buy ordinary passenger train cars other than EMUs.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Short said:


> How would these fares compare to a local persons wage? It is hard to know if this is excessive or not from a distance.


It is less to do with an average wage and more to do with the segment of the population that sees rail transportation as an alternative to air transportation in that corridor especially from China. Not to mention the volume of freight that would be moved along the line. I see a big increase of people moving between the border regions of both countries perhaps moving further afield with time.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the "ordinary" train going to be slower than EMU? Otherwise why price difference. Air transportation within Laos is sparse, buses are dreadful (from personal experience) and driving yourself if you happen to have a car very long. Passenger rail travel between Vientiane, Luang Prabang and the border should do pretty well. Max price is about 28 $, perhaps one can do a bit better with a slow bus. 

Can't comment about passenger traffic between China and Laos, but that will only start once the pandemic is 100% over anyway.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Is the "ordinary" train going to be slower than EMU? Otherwise why price difference. Air transportation within Laos is sparse, buses are dreadful (from personal experience) and driving yourself if you happen to have a car very long. Passenger rail travel between Vientiane, Luang Prabang and the border should do pretty well. Max price is about 28 $, perhaps one can do a bit better with a slow bus.
> 
> Can't comment about passenger traffic between China and Laos, but that will only start once the pandemic is 100% over anyway.


I afraid that it is going to be mixed trains coupling with cargo trains.
the jarring experience with the bus from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang as well as Vientiane to Oudomxay and Bo Ten would compel many passengers to take a train
950 Baht from Vientiane capital to Bo Ten is not a problem for Thai tourists for sure.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Aero Lao reporting about the Lanxang EMU transfer ceremony at Vientiane Capital station at Ban Xay, Xaysettha District of Vientiane Capital at 10 AM of 16 October 2021





Aero Lao also reporting about the internal section of Lanxang EMU



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4320418124673385



Lao Star reporting about the Lanxang EMU transfer ceremony at Vientiane Capital station at 10 AM of 16 October 2021





Kinoy reporting about the Lanxang EMU transfer ceremony at Vientiane Capital station at Ban Xay, Xaysettha District of Vientiane Capital at 10 AM of 16 October 2021






Internal decoration of Lanxang EMUs as reported by Lao China Railway (LCR) with 1 carriage for first class 6 carriages for second class, the restaurant car 



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4447700248647721


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the report on the transfer of Lanxang EMU ceremony by ASTV Manager Daily
This ceremony has Minister of Transport and Civil Works, Ambassador of Mainland China, General Manager of Lao China Railway Co. Ltd. and the related officers.

Lanxang EMU is Fuxing EMU of CR200J from CRRC Xingdao factory and CRRC Dalian which could speed up to 160 - 210 kph max with 9 carriages (totally 720 seats) - 2 locomotives, 1 first class with 56 seats + 1 restaurant car + 5 second class carriage for 662 passengers + 2 special seats for the handicapped. The carriage is 4.43 meter height and 3.10 meter width with red, light blue, and white livery

It has reached the Friendship tunnel in the morning of 15 October 2021, before immigration clearance to depart from Bo Ten at 4:30 PM., before making stops along the way to reach Vientiane Capital station at Midnight

The whole distance of Lao - China railway is 422.4 km with 32 stations - 22 cargo stations + 10 passenger stations (Vientiane capital, Phone Hong, Vang Vieng, Kasy, Luang Phrabang, Mueang Nga, Mueang Xay, Na Moh, Na Toei, Bo Ten. 

Lao China Railway has purchased 2 sets of CR200J Fuxing EMU and Kaen Lao assembly is not done yet.

Furthermore, Lao China Railway has purchased HXD3CA electric locomotives with max speed of 120 kph and electric power of 7200 KW which already passed the friendship tunnel on 13 October 2021.

Let's see the traffic arrangements once the line has been opened on 2 December 2021.








รถด่วนขบวน “ล้านช้าง” ถึงเวียงจันทน์แล้ว ยลโฉมภายนอก-ภายในรถไฟลาวจีน


รับมอบอย่างเป็นทางการแล้ว “ล้านช้าง”รถไฟรับส่งผู้โดยสารขบวนแรกของเส้นทางรถไฟลาว-จีน เตรียมพร้อมเปิดให้บริการจริง 2 ธันวาคมนี้




mgronline.com





CRI FM93 MHz has reported the Lanxang EMU transfer ceremony at Vientiane Capital station at Ban Xay, Xaysettha District of Vientiane Capital at 10 AM of 16 October 2021 



__ https://www.facebook.com/crifm93/posts/3216323505263059


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you know how many of those EMU's there will eventually be for intra Laos passenger traffic?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Do you know how many of those EMU's there will eventually be for intra Laos passenger traffic?


will be 2 sets - but more will follow


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

Wisarut said:


> Finally, ticket for Lao - China Railway which can be paid in either Lao Kip or Chinese Renminbi (1 Chinese Renminbi is 1750 Kips) - either for the ordinary trains (electric locomotive driven train) or EMU has been issued here:
> 
> Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: 55 Renminbi (96 thousand Kips) for EMU and 39 Renminbi (68 thousand Kips) for Ordinary train using HXD3CA locomotive
> 
> ...


I doubt that in the price table, the prices for1st class seats and 2nd class seats, respectively, as there are only 30% difference. In China, the price difference is less than 40% for first and second class seats in EMU or HST, while price for EMU (2nd class) is 5 times difference ( 0.3 yuan/km vs 0.058 yuan/km).


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

hbbkk said:


> I doubt that in the price table, the prices for1st class seats and 2nd class seats, respectively, as there are only 30% difference. In China, the price difference is less than 40% for first and second class seats in EMU or HST, while price for EMU (2nd class) is 5 times difference ( 0.3 yuan/km vs 0.058 yuan/km).


yah - very possible that it must be 1st class and 2nd class ticket.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao China Railway has opened the Traffic Control Center using Chinese Technology at Vientiane Capital Station on 17 October 2021 to allow the control along 422.4 km route in Laos



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4323692564345941



11 warning along Lao - China Railway for safety

1. Don't steal, destroy cable cable, railway lines and equipment overheads and other electrical installments. The case has been found in addition to the economic damage, it will still have to give the law enforcement unit.
2. people in the society if you find electric railroad ties stolen, damage, destroyed, causing the fire etc, please immediately report to local officers or police officers responsible for the safety of the railway.

3. Never throw or throw stuff over the overhead power distribution system of this railway, Never urinate into the overhead power distribution system of this railway while you are staying on the hills or bridges above the power lines. 

4. Don't let go, balloons and air-conditioning materials can float within 500 tablets both sides of the system of the headlights.
5. Don't climb up the electric poles along the railway or installing any equipment on the electric stove.
6. Don't dig soil, dustbin, dustbin or dustbin, dirt bags and other harmful railway security within 20 areas of electrical and banning cables around the railway line.
7. Don't touch the electric system sent to the middle of the railroad.
8. If you find a wireless headlight and its parts have broken or have a wireless, rope and hangover on the headline is banned from touchdowns at the same time to keep 10 meters safe. If you find something wrong, report it to the station nearby time.
9. Don't burn forests, planting, planting trees and other trees within the border of other railway safety which will affect the safety of railway and railway.
10. people who are not trainers, don't enter the fence of the railway and electric stations of the low railway, do not play, petting or standing inside the railroad.
11. people who are not trainers, don't enter the building of electric railway system, do not let switches or buttons to avoid the impact of the operation of equipment and lead to the safety of people's railway and safety.



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4450544325029980



Do not play kite within 2 meter radius from the power lines or you will be electrocuted



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4451355461615533



Do not climbing the fences



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/4444407862310293



Trespasser has been electrocuted after the attempt to steal the powerlines to be sold to junk dealers



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4323721797676351


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

In response to the delivery of Lanxang EMU and HXD3CA electric locomotive, Thai government has come up with the following 6 policies to allow Thai entrepreneurs to reap the benefits from Lao - China Railway right after the starting of Lao - China railway services on 2 December 2021 which has been announced by deputy Government Speaker

1. Telling SRT to assign more GEA locomotives and HID locomotives to run frequent cross border services of Thai railway while revising the schedules for both cargo trains and passenger trains to allow daily railway cargo services as needed.

2. Revision of Custom protocols and Custom process with more custom officers assigned to Nong Khai station and the installation of the Giant Mobile X-Ray machines to deal with container boxes. Revision of custom laws and custom regulation to shorten the procedures of cross border railway cargo service.

3. Land development on the old Nong Song Hong station at km 610 + 950 as the parking lot for cargo trucks which delivered products for exports on 50 rai of land (8 hectares) 

4. Land development on the existing Nong Khai station for imported cargo transfer center with warehouses to handle custom procedures 

5. Regulation relax on the arrival channels for cargoes at the 1st Friendship Bridge Checkpoint and Nong Khai Railway station 

6. the expansion of facility area for the cargo arrival 

These 6 measures would allow the handling of container box at 354 TEUs/day with capacity to handle 650 shuttle trucks to handle EXIM products per day while handling at least 3,600 immigrants a day. 

For the long term, Thai government has to do the following things: 
1. speed up Thai - China railway to reach Nong Khai in 2028
2. constructing the new Friendship bridge across Mekhong to handle the rail traffic to allow cargo trains and passenger trains to reach Nong Khai and Natha in 2028. 
3. The construction of Natha cargo transfer center at km 617 + 840.
4. Helping the local Thai entrepreneurs on Logistics business by negotiating with both China and Laos on the issues of incentives to invest on cross border cargo services to boost more trades between Thailand, Laos and China along with cargoes to the third countries. 
5. Helping the local Thai SMEs to exploit the benefits from Lao - China railways for the exportation of consumer products and agriculture products to Mainland China and Laos to quadruple the cross border trades. 









รัฐบาลเปิด 6 แนวทางพัฒนาเร่งด่วน รับรถไฟฟ้าจีน-ลาว เปิดบริการ ธ.ค.นี้ | เดลินิวส์


รองโฆษกรัฐบาล รับนายกรัฐมนตรี สั่งให้เตรียมความพร้อม โดยจัดทำ 6 แนวทางพัฒนาเร่งด่วนรองรับการเปิดบริการรถไฟฟ้าจีน-ลาว เพิ่มโอกาสผู้ประกอบการไทยกระจายสินค้าสอดรับส่งออกชายแดนและข้ามพรมแดนโตต่อเนื่อง




www.dailynews.co.th


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Short said:


> How would these fares compare to a local persons wage? It is hard to know if this is excessive or not from a distance.


Lao people gone mad since they got the daily wage of 50000 Kip while the lowest ticket price cost them 37000 kip
while the ticket for Vientiane to Luang Phrabang is 187000 Kip rather than 100000 Kip








"แพงหลาย" ไม่ใช่ถูกๆ ปฏิกิริยาคนลาวเมื่อรู้ราคาตั๋วรถไฟลาว-จีน


หลังจากที่รถไฟขบวน "ล้านช้าง" เดินทางมาถึงนครหลวงเวียงจันทน์ในที่สุด ความสนใจของผู้คนที่จะเดินทางเยือนลาวและจีนด้วยเส้นทางรถไฟสายนี้ก็คึกคักยิ่งขึ้น




www.posttoday.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/phimDvs/posts/405896337777152





__ https://www.facebook.com/suelaodotcom/posts/1536596916676441





__ https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverLaosToday/posts/2475816182562416


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Rail distances from Vientiane Capital . to 9 stations open (excluding Vientiane Capital railway station and South Vientiane train Station for cargo train).
Train starts from Vientiane capital
Vientiane Capital -Phonhong (Vientiane province)







65 km
Vientiane Capital -Vangvieng (Vientiane province)







125 km
Vientiane Capital - Kasi (Vientiane province)







168 km
Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang (Luang Phrabang province)







238 km
Vientiane Capital - Nga district (Oudomxay province) 293 km
Vientiane Capital - Xay district (Oudomxay province) 339 km
Vientiane Capital - Namor (Oudomxay province) 375 km
Vientiane Capital - Natei (Luangnamtha province) 393 km
Vientiane Capital - Boten (Luangnamtha province) 405 km

notice the distance about measurements from map
period depends on the real train type of train that will use to run








graphic design by • HUBDESIGN
Air Lao information | Lao bank page
#AEROLAOS #HUBDESIGN





















Please share the information and * don't write over the truth
Transport rates by Laos-China compares to the road is cheap and takes a short trip
-------------------------
According to the advertisement paper, the idea of Lao-China railway construction project has been known:
Lao-China railway construction project set up service management like this:
A number of project railways, have all 33 stations, here are 21 stations that will be used early and 12 stations will be opened over the next phase.
In the number of 33 stations, there are 11 passengers and 1 product stations in Vientiane capital.
There are also 284 turnouts and passing loops 

Passenger train run at day while cargo train run at night. There are 18 trains including 4 passenger trains and 14 cargo trains. 

21 stations have allowed track capacity of 23 trains a day. Once more stations have been added, the track capacity will be 39 trains a day. 

Ticket rate for passenger trains is 0.3 yuan / km (about 350 kip / km), Vientiane to Bo Ten will be 140000 Kip, with travelling time less than 20 hours
Cargo rates is 0.5 km/km-ton (about 600 kip /km-ton) 
Total cost by Vientiane-Bo ten140.000 kip, comparing to transport is cheaper by a half and takes less than 20 hours.
Shipping rates are 0.5 yuan / ton-Km (about 600 kip / ton. Gm), cheaper by 4 times and take less than 45 hours.



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4328873410494523


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wisarut said:


> yah - very possible that it must be 1st class and 2nd class ticket.


I think so. 2nd class price of 0.3 RMB per KM is almost the same as CR rate in China.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Starting the test run of Lao - China Railway ... the first test run is at low speed at about 75-80 kph so it took 5 hours and a half from Vientiane Capital station to Boten before gradually speeding up the limit of 170 kph. It would take 18 days to complete the test run along 422.441 km route. 








เริ่มแล้ว! ‘รถไฟจีน-ลาว’ วิ่งทดสอบประสิทธิภาพระบบรางทั้งหมด


ช่วงเช้าวานนี้ (20 ต.ค.) ขบวนรถไฟจีน-ลาวขบวนแรก ได้เริ่มการวิ่งทดสอบโดยเดินทางจากสถานีเวียงจันทน์ มุ่งหน้าขึ้นเหนือไปยังเมืองบ่อเต็น ซึ่งมีพรมแดนติดกับจีน เพื่อเริ่มการทดสอบประสิทธิภาพและการทำงานร่วมกันของอุปกรณ์บนทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว




mgronline.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/crifm93/posts/3220147488213994


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> I think so. 2nd class price of 0.3 RMB per KM is almost the same as CR rate in China.


This video has given an information that Lao - China Railway has borrowed HXD3D locomotives from Kunming Railway Bureau to run the slow passenger trains (120 kph max) to be the cheaper option for passengers who cannot afford CR200J EMU


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

It seems his own idea but a good idea. LCR should buy some used passenger trains to provide affordable low-speed service, say one round trip per day, to cover low-income people in Laos and to maximize the usage of the railways.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

hbbkk said:


> It seems his own idea but a good idea. LCR should buy some used passenger trains to provide affordable low-speed service, say one round trip per day, to cover low-income people in Laos and to maximize the usage of the railways.


LCR did buy a few Green passenger carriages which are now under test run as the concession for those poor Lao people. Hope that they will get more transfers of Green passenger carriages to please the local people.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Can we ask Google Translate to pay more attention to the Lao language??? 


Wisarut said:


> 2. people in the society if you find electric railroad ties stolen, damage, *sexually transmitted*, screening, etc, please report to local officers or police officers responsible for the safety of the railway.
> 3. Don't throw or throw stuff over the headlight of the car, *don't throw the ship on the head of the bridge* over the railroad.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> Can we ask Google Translate to pay more attention to the Lao language???


Going to make a correction for that Google translate - i use them because sometimes I got too lazy for that:
2. people in the society if you find electric railroad ties stolen, damage, destroyed, causing the fire etc, please immediately report to local officers or police officers responsible for the safety of the railway.
3. Never throw or throw stuff over the overhead power distribution system of this railway, Never urinate into the overhead power distribution system of this railway while you are staying on the hills or bridges above the power lines.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wisarut said:


> LCR did buy a few Green passenger carriages which are now under test run as the concession for those poor Lao people. Hope that they will get more transfers of Green passenger carriages to please the local people.


It may be used to run stop trains calling for all stops. CRJ200 will be used for express trains.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Stealing 8 sections of the power lines of Lao - China railway within 350 meters at Mueang Xay, Oudomxay province on 23 October 2021. LRC need to ask the local people to hunt down the thieves while filing the cases to both Army men and Policemen.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> Stealing 8 sections of the power lines of Lao - China railway within 350 meters at Mueang Xay,
> 
> ", the police have already taken over. *If the wrong person is arrested, he will be brought to justice*. "


OK so they are going to arrest everyone in Mueang Xay and showtrial them, that should do it.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Vang Vieng railway station - Lao - China Railway



__ https://www.facebook.com/YearHer100/posts/1465962580441668





__ https://www.facebook.com/YearHer100/posts/1463821563989103



Even the firs EMU has been to Vientiane Capital station, the compensation payment still not fully paid yet.


https://www.rfa.org/lao/daily/economy/first-train-arrives-but-compensation-were-late-10182021223143.html


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut, in your own words please, has a train travelled all the way to Vientiane and back to China yet????


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> Wisarut, in your own words please, has a train travelled all the way to Vientiane and back to China yet????


NO - not yet - they have not finished the test run to find any shortcomings though.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> NO - not yet - they have not finished the test run to find any shortcomings though.


How far have they run test trains along the 450km. I assume starting at the Chinese border.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> How far have they run test trains along the 450km. I assume starting at the Chinese border.


round trip from Vientiane Capital to Bo Ten and Vientiane Capital to Vientiane South once that section to Vientiane South is done.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Wisarut said:


> round trip from Vientiane Capital to Bo Ten


That is the whole line basically. Apart from a short tail in the direction of the Thai border east of Vientiane.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

sponge_bob said:


> That is the whole line basically. Apart from a short tail in the direction of the Thai border east of Vientiane.


Well test run take 18 days though.
Take a look at container yard of Bo Ten station here


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

On CRRC Twitter account there are some photos of the white-blue-red trainsets at Vientiane station, as well as the HXd3 CA 7535 electric locomotive. Any info how many trainsets (and of which type) and locomotives will work on the China-Laos railway?

Thnx!

Ghostpoet


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ghostpoet said:


> On CRRC Twitter account there are some photos of the white-blue-red trainsets at Vientiane station, as well as the HXd3 CA 7535 electric locomotive. Any info how many trainsets (and of which type) and locomotives will work on the China-Laos railway?
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> Ghostpoet


Better wait until official annoucement.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Ghostpoet said:


> On CRRC Twitter account there are some photos of the white-blue-red trainsets at Vientiane station, as well as the HXd3 CA 7535 electric locomotive. Any info how many trainsets (and of which type) and locomotives will work on the China-Laos railway?
> 
> Thnx!
> 
> Ghostpoet


2 sets of CR200JS-G for passenger trains

17 HXD3C locomotives for freight








中车出口老挝首批电力机车发运







www.railmetrochina.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Another incident of stealing the high voltage power line for Lao China railway at Ban Khok Yai, Xaythani district of Vientiane Capital but this one has been injured







by falling from high voltage power line pillar after being electrocuted.



__ https://www.facebook.com/Laophattananews/posts/1968904749943801


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Luang Phrabang railway station is almost done due to the lighting has been turned on - need better road access to allow trucks to load cargoes along with feeder bus between railway station and downtown Luang Phrabang city which is 10 - 20 km away. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1301028026977527&id=100012110259268





__ https://www.facebook.com/nangsangkane/posts/4854609671217466



Phone Hong railway station is almost done



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4386109204770943



Need better access roads to railway stations to allow trucks to go around along with better feeder bus routes to feed between downtown and railway stations


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Training for railway hostesses for Lao China railway 



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4386577611390769


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Some random thoughts...

Vast majority of locals have probable never taken a train of any kind ever. Stations do look excellent. Road connections and public transport from the stations is absolutely key, particularly in Luang Prabang and Vientiane.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> Some random thoughts...
> 
> Vast majority of locals have probable never taken a train of any kind ever. Stations do look excellent. Road connections and public transport from the stations is absolutely key, particularly in Luang Prabang and Vientiane.


For Vientiane Capital station, new bus routes are in need in addition to the improvement of existing access roads.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, the station name for Bo Ten railway station along with the signs for immigration office, custom office have been erected on 5 November 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=379442713897759&id=100054961001345


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

5 Railway stations of Lao - China Railway on the Northern region of Laos -> Bo Ten (Border station with immigration office), Na Toey (Major station), Na Moh, Mueang Xay (Major station), and Mueang Nga.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

PM Phankham asking Lao Chamber of commerce to maximize the usage of Lao - China Railway to export Lao products since Laos got the export quota for, cattle, rice, banana, watermelon, bean, cassava, rubber latex, and tea. So far, Laos got the quota for export of 500000 cattle for export but manage to export only 2000 cattle to China. Furthermore, Laos got the rice quota for export of 50,000 metric tons of rice but managed to export only 20,000 tons of rice.
Vientiane Times


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wisarut said:


> PM Phankham asking Lao Chamber of commerce to maximize the usage of Lao - China Railway to export Lao products since Laos got the export quota for, cattle, rice, banana, watermelon, bean, cassava, rubber latex, and tea. So far, Laos got the quota for export of 500000 cattle for export but manage to export only 2000 cattle to China. Furthermore, Laos got the rice quota for export of 50,000 metric tons of rice but managed to export only 20,000 tons of rice.
> Vientiane Times


This railway links Thailand and China too. It provids the link from Thailand to Russia and Europe.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> This railway links Thailand and China too. It provids the link from Thailand to Russia and Europe.


Wait until more cross border trains running 

Vang Vieng railway station of Lao - China Railway



__ https://www.facebook.com/guanyu.chen.5243817/posts/427768188947447


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> This railway links Thailand and China too. It provids the link from Thailand to Russia and Europe.


Now, Thai Consul General in Kunming has reported that Yunnan Intercontinental Multi-model Railway Logistics has started to offer the deal which will become effective on 2 December 2021.

Cargo services by Trains: 
Vientiane South - Kunming => 1 Forty Feet container box is 15,921.2 Renminbi Yuan
Kunming - western Russia => 40 cubic with the weight of 25 metric tons is 9500 US Dollars
Kunming - Poland => 40 cubic with the weight of 25 metric tons is 11000 US Dollars
Kunming - Netherland => 40 cubic with the weight of 25 metric tons is 15000 US Dollars

However, the actual price would up to the various types of exported products and custom protocols. 

for passenger service, Vientiane Capital to Kunming will be 520 Renminbi Yuan - definitely promotion price as group tours. However, the actual prices are up with the cross border agreement.








กางโผ “ราคา” ส่งคน-ส่งสินค้า “รถไฟลาว-จีน” เปิดหวูดเที่ยวแรกวันที่ 2 ธ.ค.นี้


รถไฟความเร็วสูงเชื่อม สปป.ลาว-จีน กำลังจะเปิดบริการวันที่ 2 ธ.ค. นี้ เป็นส่วนหนึ่งของนโยบาย “หนึ่งแถบหนึ่งเส้นทาง” ของจีน มาดูกันว่าสนนราคาส่งคนและส่งสินค้าอยู่ที่เท่าไหร่ ผู้ประกอบการเตรียมตัว อนาคตมีทางเลือกเพิ่มในการขนสินค้าไปถึงเอเชียกลาง-ยุโรป



positioningmag.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Deputy Prime Minister Sonxay Sithandon has come to inspect the construction of Vientiane Capital Station in the morning of 13 November 2021 to see the preparation of the Official Opening Ceremony for Lao - China Railway on 3 December 2021




__ https://www.facebook.com/fm90laos/posts/4577291279030763





__ https://www.facebook.com/medialaos/posts/1580333172313903


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

^ very exciting and I like the station design.
are the people in the video speaking Thai or Lao?
and any new developments built around the station?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> ^ very exciting and I like the station design.
> are the people in the video speaking Thai or Lao?
> and any new developments built around the station?


Lao for sure since Thai correspondents have not been allowed to cross the border

Canton bay (Guangzhou), Hong Kong, and Macau starting to run cargo trains to Vientiane South station 


https://www.xinhuathai.com/high/247121_20211204


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Time to sell and make a reservation for tickets for Lao - China Railway
Morning: 07:00 AM - 10:00 AM
Afternoon: 02:00 PM - 04:30 PM
Evening: 08:00 PM - 08:40 PM



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4476008709114325



allowing the crew changing without changing the train once the trains have been allowed to cross the border


----------



## Turf (Mar 19, 2009)

Laos will transform soon. This will open a lot of opportunity. Let's hope they can keep there culture alive while growing the economy.

And get some vegetables to start with:








First cold-chain train launched on China-Laos Railway


A train carrying 33 refrigerated containers left Kunming, capital of southwest China's Yunnan Province, for Laos Saturday. It is the first train involved in cold-chain logistics on the 1,035-km China-Laos Railway, a landmark project of high-quality Belt and Road cooperation, which started...




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Culture is dynamic it needs to be to adapt to changing circumstances otherwise it becomes irrelevant. Chinese culture has changed over the years but it retains its core. I expect the same for Laos, as long as their language is maintained and promoted that serves as a living link to your past.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Opening Tha Nalaeng dry port with the price tag of 727.4 million US Dollars to connect between Tha Nalaeng station and Vientiane South station on 4 December 2021
https://laoedaily.com.la/2021/12/04/108977/
https://www.facebook.com/Laoedaily/posts/1981883271990550

Review on railway service on second class from Vientiane capital station to Luang Phrabang station - reaching the destination in 1 hour and 42 minutes- expect more trains







for this popular route





Cargo train from Kunming has reached Vientiane capital at 11:10 PM at night of Friday 3rd December 2021 as reported by Xinhua News Agency - after departing Bo Ten station at 3:39 PM and this first cargo containing Di Calcium Phosphate to mix with animal feeds. On the other hand, the first cargo from Laos to China is Potash in 50 container boxes of twenty feet type which need 25 Bogie Container Flat wagons to carry out. Nex would be fertilizer, chemical substances, machines, electronic devices to Vientiane South. 


https://www.xinhuathai.com/china/247205_20211205



More interesting







facts about 1035-km China Lao railway by Xinhua News Agency


https://www.xinhuathai.com/china/246993_20211203



Lining up for Lao China railway tickets at Vientiane capital station 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1091221581638953&id=239955363432250


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

I hope they will run at least one slow stopping train like those in remote region in China. pepole can take their produce to the market towns. They even sell those produce on the trains. It can really help those villagers around the railway.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

cheehg said:


> I hope they will run at least one slow stopping train like those in remote region in China. pepole can take their produce to the market towns. They even sell those produce on the trains. It can really help those villagers around the railway.


Yah indeed - better run the good old mixed trains then


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now LCR has to change the schedule of the trains effective on 4 December 2021 to reflect the need of the local people and the constraints of the feeder 

Train 82: Depart Vientiane Capital 08:00 Arrive Bo Ten 11:30
Train 81: Depar Bo Ten 12:00 Arrive Vientiane Capital 15:14
Train 84: Depart Vientiane Capital 15:44 Arrive Luang Phrabang 17:46
Train 83: Depar Luang Phrabang 18:16 Arrive Vientiane Capital 20:22

Passengers need to make a reservation 3 days in advance with evident to proof that they have inoculated with Covid-19 vaccines at least twice and negative result of diagnosis of Covid-19 within 3 days before departure. Route changing or cancelling can be done before 48 hours before departure but they will get only 80% for the returning of the tickets due to 20% surcharge. Special discount for a child not higher than 120 cm who accompanied with an adult but the child have to sit on the adult in question. For the case of more than one child, they need to purchase ticket for children. 
https://laoedaily.com.la/2021/12/01/108813/ 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Laoedaily/posts/1981901715322039


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, Yunnan starting to use refrigerated container boxes







to carry fresh vegetables




























from Yunnan via 1035-km China- Lao railway







to be in the markets in Laos and Thailand before carrying tropical fruits





















from Laos and Thailand in the returning trip according to the report by Xinhua News Agency
https://www.xinhuathai.com/china/247214_20211205


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Lao people shocked after they have learnt about the ticket fees for Lao - China railway due to the shocking ticket prices and the need to make Covid-19 Diagnosis within 72 hours before departure - not good for those common Laotians.


72 hour negative pcr test are not need for past a few days


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is a promotional video showing the Chinese portion of this new route.









What can be found on the train of the China-Laos Railway?


The China-Laos Railway went into operation on December 3. The 1,035-kilometer-long electrified line starts from the southwestern Chinese city of Kunming and stretches all the way south to the Lao capital of Vientiane.




news.cgtn.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Advices from those who have already purchased tickets for Lao - China Railway including the need to carry your own food since LCR has not allowed the setup of street food stalls inside the station yet since stations are still too far away from city centers. Bringing sprays, perfumes, and knives are strictly forbidden. You need to arrange the transportation from stations to city centers since there are no regular buses between city centers and railway stations yet. check the schedule carefully before purchasing tickets to the right trains for the good round trip experiences, especially when you round trips have not been started at the same stations.
Log in or sign up to view


Since Luang Phrabang railway station is about 12 km from downtown Luang Phrabang city, so the new arrangement for transportation has to be issued as shown here: Adult at 25000 Kip a person, Children of 1-5 year old 15000 kip a person. Package price for 3 persons: 150,000 Kip for one way and 4-8 persons: 200000 kip.
Furthermore, the opening time for ticket selling in Luang Phrabang is different from Vientiane capital as follows:
Morning: 09:00 AM to 10:20 AM
Afternoon: 12:00PM to 01:30 PM
Evening: 05:00PM to 06:30 PM



__ https://www.facebook.com/zozo.mo.75/posts/3174955692735967


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

First cargo train from Vientiane South to Kunming para rubber with a price tag of 10 million Renminbi Yuan while pledging to deliver 13,000 metric tons of para rubber to China.

For the first fresh vegetable trains in 33 refrigerated BCFs from Kunming to Vientiane South on 4 December 2021, they are to be exchanged for tropical fruits from Laos (definitely banana and watermelon) and Thailand (depended on the seasons). 

Furthermore, cargo trains from Senzhen and Guangzhou with 107 BCFs with electronic devices, solar panels or so which have departed on 3 December 2021 are heading to Kunming before heading to Laos.

Another cargo train departed from Chengdu (Sichuan) on 4 December 2021 is directly heading to Laos with 35 BCFs with 350 metric tons of
automobile spare parts, garment, electronic devices, peanuts, chemical products, 

Good beginning of cargo trains - the main sources of revenue for Lao - China Railway indeed.




__ https://www.facebook.com/PhenluangPhenlao/posts/1116436355560652





__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/4480954751953054



Here is one of the main reason why Lao - China Railways has to be existed


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ticket selling of Lao - China railway from 4 to 8 December 2021 has reached 5512 passengers and still more passengers are coming to use while 51 railway men at Vientiane capitals who handled the ticket selling have gotten busy on selling and making a ticket reservation, quite a great starting. 
Many wish to cross the border to Mainland China while the other want to go to Luang Ohrabang aloung with Bo Ten and Oudomxay. At least, going by trains has saved a lot of time with full safety without get struck with cold weather and relatively cheap




__ https://www.facebook.com/crifm93/posts/3257580047804071


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

the way to connect Tha Nalaeng station of Lao - Thai railway and Tha Nalaeng Dry Port





Progress on Vientiane station of Lao - Thai Railway


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Wisarut said:


> Ticket selling of Lao - China railway from 4 to 8 December 2021 has reached 5512 passengers and still more passengers are coming to use while 51 railway men at Vientiane capitals who handled the ticket selling have gotten busy on selling and making a ticket reservation, quite a great starting.
> Many wish to cross the border to Mainland China while the other want to go to Luang Ohrabang aloung with Bo Ten and Oudomxay. At least, going by trains has saved a lot of time with full safety without get struck with cold weather and relatively cheap
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing to get updates from on the ground instead of these recycled negativity of the western media. 
Yes it's a good start and lets hope for better things to come. I look forward to the day that all the BRI countries can benefit in similar ways.

Keep up the excellent work.😊


----------



## p1672 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* The economics of a new China-Laos train line *
The Economist _Excerpt_ 
Dec 11, 2021

In the late 1860s, French sailors who had set off from Saigon to find the source of the Mekong river encountered the precipitous Khone Falls between Laos and Cambodia, and realised that the waters would be impassable for larger trading vessels. Their dreams of reaching the riches of southern China by river were dashed. Quixotic plans for rail networks followed, first from British and French imperialists, and then from the Association of South-East Asian Nations (asean), which in 1995 outlined its ambition to connect Singapore with Kunming, in China’s Yunnan province.

On December 3rd, at long last, a portion of those aspirations was realised. A high-speed rail line connecting Kunming to Vientiane, the capital of Laos, was opened after five years of construction. The route is part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative, and the completed section comes with a hefty price tag of $5.9bn—equivalent to nearly a third of Laos’s annual gdp before the pandemic.

More : The economics of a new China-Laos train line


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, cargo train from Nanking with 76 container boxes carrying 3 million US Dollars including remote education instruments, electric wires, electronic devices, automobile spare parts is heading to Vientiane South station - with Lao people's opinions 





Travel to Vangvieng starting to grow by train travels


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Advices and prohibition for boarding Lao - China railway
1. never bring knives, sharp edge materials, fuel and flammable materials and radioactive materials
2. never meddling into the safety instrument
3. never walk along the railway tracks 





Traveling from Oudomxay to Vientiane Capital by train


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*New railway sees robust use in Yunnan*
By LI YINGQING and CHEN MEILING | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-12-10 18:27   
















As of Wednesday, the China-Laos Railway has handled about 114,000 passenger trips in China since the line opened on Dec 3. [Photo by Zhang Zixi/For chinadaily.com.cn]
China Railway Kunming Bureau Group Co said it will add more trains to meet demand from travelers on the new China-Laos Railway.

As of Wednesday, the number of passenger trips on the Chinese section of the line hit 114,000, it said.








New railway sees robust use in Yunnan


China Railway Kunming Bureau Group Co said it will add more trains to meet demand from travelers on the new China-Laos Railway.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

hbbkk said:


> Prices are little higher than previously leaked.


Perhaps the prices leaked before weren't the real prices.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

hbbkk said:


> It seems his own idea but a good idea. LCR should buy some used passenger trains to provide affordable low-speed service, say one round trip per day, to cover low-income people in Laos and to maximize the usage of the railways.


I'm not sure the older rolling stock would be compatible with the signalling system command and control aspects of the line. This is not a legacy platform and is a lower speed significantly lower in terms of cost? Lower speed trains also clog up the line with slower traffic. I expect traffic volumes and movements along this line to increase a lot at the current operational level of 120/160kmph. For the sake of efficiency you want to move your trains along the line quicker rather than slower. Short haul point to point bus services may fulfill than lower cost option if not the convenience factor. If Laos needed a cheaper , slower, less environmentally friendly rail option that didn't connect to the world's biggest HSR network then why select this option. The primary purpose of this line is to haul freight , a lot of it quicker, cheaper and in far greater volumes than the existing transportation options offer. It was not to provide low cost transportation for low income earners to be subsidized by the state. With passenger demand on the other side sufficient to allow them to approach break even point the spill over will eventually mean that it's worthwhile scheduling more trains at the higher price point and enable the line to reach break even point faster. This is an economic argument first and foremost.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is cargo service between Thailand and China using train







to reach the destination (Guangzhou, Yi U, Shenzhen) in 4 days by train



__ https://www.facebook.com/kkgroupth/posts/395785555613091



Here is the cargo train test run using Alsthom locomotive on 4 December 2021 as a part of Opening Ceremony for Tha Nalaeng dry port with Prime Minister Phankham Viphawan and Minister of Civil Works and Transport Viengsavat Siphandon - taking cargo from Chinese Cargo train in Lao - China Train to load to Thai cargo train heading to either Lad Krabang ICD or Laem Chabang Deep Sea port.




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=268013202036340&id=100064829854643



Now, the wooden sleepers in Tha Nalaeng station have been replaced with monoblock concrete sleepers on 8 December 2021



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=270906995080294&id=100064829854643


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*THE CHINA-LAOS SUPER ENGINEERING WORKS FROM CONSTRUCTION TO COMPLETION*


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm glad to see that the railway opened on time and that passenger services have begun.

Does anyone know what month the new standard gauge bridge across the Mekong will be finished?


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Aren't the Thailand - Vientiane and Vientiane - Chinese border lines connected? According to OSM, they seem to be separate.


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

kostas97 said:


> Aren't the Thailand - Vientiane and Vientiane - Chinese border lines connected? According to OSM, they seem to be separate.


The lines aren't connected because one is meter gauge and one is standard gauge. They come within about half a kilometer of each other but are not physically connected. There is supposed to be a standard gauge bridge being built across the Mekong to bring the China-Laos line to Nong Khai. I'm just asking when the bridge will be finished.


----------



## kostas97 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> The lines aren't connected because one is meter gauge and one is standard gauge. They come within about half a kilometer of each other but are not physically connected. There is supposed to be a standard gauge bridge being built across the Mekong to bring the China-Laos line to Nong Khai. I'm just asking when the bridge will be finished.


So, a connection will be finished soon, but is the Thai railway line to e.g. Bangkok all metric and not standard, or will a new line be constructed in Thailand as well?


----------



## Ethan Kellogg (Nov 23, 2020)

kostas97 said:


> So, a connection will be finished soon, but is the Thai railway line to e.g. Bangkok all metric and not standard, or will a new line be constructed in Thailand as well?


Yes, the railway line from the Mekong River to Bangkok is all meter gauge at the moment. However, a standard gauge high-speed railway is being built and should be finished in phases and completed in 2028.
I just when the bridge from Laos to Thailand will be complete. Does anyone know? If so, what month?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

kostas97 said:


> So, a connection will be finished soon, but is the Thai railway line to e.g. Bangkok all metric and not standard, or will a new line be constructed in Thailand as well?


Thailand is building a HSR and also upgrading meter gauge railways. A few years ago, China talked with Thailand to build a 200km/h standard gauge railway to Bankok. They said it can be mix used for passengers and freight. But Thailand has different plan. They want to upgrade meter gauge railways for freight and slower trains and build new HSR for intercity passengers.
So now Thailand and Laos is building a new freight station for freight transfering between trains.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Ethan Kellogg said:


> I'm glad to see that the railway opened on time and that passenger services have begun.
> 
> Does anyone know what month the new standard gauge bridge across the Mekong will be finished?


At least 2028


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

According to this news article, Thai, Lao and Chinese authorities are still in discussion to the finalize the project details. Initially, it is proposed to be built next to First Thai - Lao Friendship Bridge with one standard gauge track and one meter gauge track. Timeline for construction and completion is yet to be determined.








Source: Dailynews


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Testimony from Farang who managed to ride Lao - China Railway


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Latest news from Lao - China Railways has stated that once the immigration prohibition has been lifted after 1 January 2022 to allow passenger trains to cross the border, Lao - China Railways would extend the services to Sipsongpanna station at Jinhong city which is the great thing. However, they had better arrange the immigration process not to create the big hassle that cause many passengers to miss the cross border train services. 





Lao China Railway ( ລົດໄຟດ່ວນ ສປຈີນ-ສປປລາວ) | ພາຍຫຼັງປີໃໝ່ 2022, ເດີນທາງດ້ວຍຂະບວນລົດໄຟຟ້າລາວ-ຈີນ ອອກຈາ...


ພາຍຫຼັງປີໃໝ່ 2022, ເດີນທາງດ້ວຍຂະບວນລົດໄຟຟ້າລາວ-ຈີນ ອອກຈາກສະຖານີບໍເຕັນ ສປປລາວ ພຽງສະຖານີດຽວຮອດສະຖານີເມືອງຊຽງຮູ່ງ ສິບສອງພັນນາສປຈີນ




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The popular demands for passenger trains have compelled Lao China Railway to purchase the 3rd EMU named as Dok Champa so they will have EMU ready for the opening of the country to allow passenger train to cross the border to Sipsong Panna (Jinhong city) once the border has been reopened after 1 January 2022. 








Lao China Railway ( ລົດໄຟດ່ວນ ສປຈີນ-ສປປລາວ) | # Laos-China Railway


# Laos-China Railway # 3rd Train Champa Flower was Completed # 即将交付中老铁路老挝段第三列动集 # 占芭花号 # ທາງລົດໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ = LCR ຄັນທີ 3 ຊື່ດອກຈຳປາ




www.facebook.com


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Wisarut said:


> Latest news from Lao - China Railways has stated that once the immigration prohibition has been lifted after 1 January 2022 to allow passenger trains to cross the border, Lao - China Railways would extend the services to Sipsongpanna station at Jinhong city which is the great thing. However, they had better arrange the immigration process not to create the big hassle that cause many passengers to miss the cross border train services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect that the majority of passengers from Laos are not carrying bio metric identification documents . That will definitely slow things down however the opening is a good start.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> I suspect that the majority of passengers from Laos are not carrying bio metric identification documents . That will definitely slow things down however the opening is a good start.


Just getting passports with stamped Chinese VISA is quite hard but not too difficult.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

perhaps getting a visa before you arrive would speed it up rather than applying on arrival.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*China-Laos Railway service progressing*

By LUO WANGSHU | China Daily | Updated: 2022-01-05 09:43   
















The China-Laos Railway performed well in the transport of both passengers and goods over the last month, boosting tourism, trade and bilateral exchanges. [Photo by Zhang Weiming/For chinadaily.com.cn]
The newly opened China-Laos Railway has seen progress in passenger and cargo movements, boosting domestic tourism along the railway and promoting logistics between China and ASEAN countries.

As of Monday, a month after the cross-border railway began operations, the line has handled 670,000 passenger trips and 170,000 metric tons of cargo, according to the China State Railway Group, the national railway operator.

It has played a positive role in improving travel conditions for people in both countries and promoting economic trade between China and Laos, the group said in a statement.

On Dec 3, the railway began its maiden journey from Kunming, capital of Southwest China's Yunnan province, to Vientiane, the Lao capital. The launch was witnessed by President Xi Jinping and his Lao counterpart, Thongloun Sisoulith, via video link.

The railway, a flagship project borne out of mutually beneficial cooperation efforts between the two countries, will serve as an effective channel facilitating greater economic and trade flow, balanced development and cultural exchanges.

The 1,035-kilometer line, which runs through lush tropical mountains and across the Mekong River, has shortened the journey from Kunming to Vientiane to about 10 hours.

Due to COVID-19 containment measures, cross-border railway services are not yet available for passengers, but the line has already proved its capability to transport cargo and promote trade between the two nations.

The train service has become a top choice for people from both countries.

On the Chinese side, the demand for passenger service has been growing. The number of daily trips started from 19,000 and reached a high of 33,000 at its peak over the past month. On its peak day, it operated 63 trips, providing domestic service every 30 minutes.

The Chinese section handled 620,000 passenger trips during that period.

The Lao section also saw growing demand, having handled 50,000 trips as of Monday. Daily passenger trips rose from about 1,000 at the beginning of operation to a peak of 2,600.

During holidays and weekends, the demand for the service in Laos further increased. During the New Year's Day holiday, two additional trips were added from Vientiane to Boten, a Laotian border city.

According to the railway operator, more passengers have been buying tickets to travel to Xishuangbanna and Puer-both stops along the railway-since the line opened.

The freight train services can carry cargo from Kunming to Vientiane in as little as 30 hours, reducing transportation costs and time compared with roads, according to the railway group.

The railway has boosted China-ASEAN economic and trade cooperation and has enabled more enterprises to benefit.

The line has operated 380 cargo services since its opening, transporting 170,000 metric tons of products.

About 70 of those services are international and have hauled more than 50,000 tons of cargo across the border. The variety of goods has expanded from rubber and fertilizer to automobiles, textiles, vegetables and flowers.










China-Laos Railway service progressing


The newly opened China-Laos Railway has seen progress in passenger and cargo movements, boosting domestic tourism along the railway and promoting logistics between China and ASEAN countries.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Do they transfer containers from narrow gauge wagons to standard gauge wagons (cranes?) on laos side?Or are they going try a kind of Talgo variable gauge system (like between Belarus and Poland) so that the wagons can run on both gauges witout loading/unloading them?


At the time being, the cranes in question seems not to be installed yet.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> That problem has a simple solution just enable bio metric facial recognition for passengers in the future, it's standard practice across the network.
> 
> So much for the doomsayers who not more than three months ago claimed there was insufficient demand for passenger tickets due to high ticket prices. An often repeated claim in the western media not supported by the facts on the ground. Expect volumes in freight and passengers to skyrocket over time.


Let's see when Lao - China Railway has implemented such systems as they have applied to all the trains to Xinjiang Autonomous Region and Tibet Autonomous Region


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Let's see when Lao - China Railway has implemented such systems as they have applied to all the trains to Xinjiang Autonomous Region and Tibet Autonomous Region


Laos may not need it. Thailand definitely need it in southern three provinces. Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> Laos may not need it. Thailand definitely need it in southern three provinces. Yala, Pattani, Narathiwat.


Thailand already use tickets with QR code along with the printing of the full name of passengers according to the names shown in National ID cards or Passports


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

The use of bio metric id is standard practice in China not just those two provinces. There needs to be action taken to deal with scalpers .


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

kunming tiger said:


> The use of bio metric id is standard practice in China not just those two provinces. There needs to be action taken to deal with scalpers .


Thailand also use ID card with chips


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Thailand already use tickets with QR code along with the printing of the full name of passengers according to the names shown in National ID cards or Passports











Southern train services to resume after security promises


SONGKHLA: Train services to southern border provinces from Hat Yai station will resume on Thursday after security authorities pledged better security measures on the route.




www.bangkokpost.com




BangkokPost.com
THAILAND
GENERAL
Southern train services to resume after security promises
PUBLISHED : 15 DEC 2021 AT 12:48

UPDATED: 15 DEC 2021 AT 21:18

WRITER: ASSAWIN PAKKAWAN

0


0
Train passengers at Hat Yai Junction station wait for vans to continue their journey to three southern border provinces on Wednesday morning. (Photo: Assawin Pakkawan)
Train passengers at Hat Yai Junction station wait for vans to continue their journey to three southern border provinces on Wednesday morning. (Photo: Assawin Pakkawan)
SONGKHLA: Train services to southern border provinces from Hat Yai station will resume on Thursday after security authorities pledged better security measures on the route.

The decision on service resumption was reached after talks that lasted for more than two hours between security officials led by deputy commander of the 4th Army Region Maj Gen Uthis Anantananon and the labour union of the State Railway of Thailand (SRT).

They agreed to resume service of all trains from Hat Yai to Pattani, Yala and Narathiwat on Thursday after authorities promised more patrols on the track and stepped-up security measures on board.

ADVERTISEMENT


On Wednesday morning, the labour union of the State Railway of Thailand stopped all train services to southern border provinces from Hat Yai district pending talks on security measures after a local train was damaged by a bomb on Monday.

A labour union source said all services from Hat Yai train junction to Sungai Kolok station in Narathiwat province were halted, affecting Yala, Pattani and Narathiwat provinces.

The stoppage was indefinite pending discussions with security authorities and SRT executives on Wednesday afternoon about security on far south trains.


The move follows the bombing of Train No. 452 (Sungai Kolok-Nakhon Si Thammarat) in Khok Pho district of Pattani on Monday. Two railway employees and a passenger were injured.

Hat Yai train junction was quiet on Wednesday morning.

Rapid train No.171 from Bangkok to Sungai Kolok was terminated at Hat Yai. SRT staff arranged vans to carry about 100 passengers to destinations in the three southern border provinces.


ADVERTISEMENT


0


0
เจอคนที่ใช่และเหมาะกับธุรกิจของคุณได้ง่าย ๆ ด้วยตัวช่วยทันสมัย ที่สุดของการหางานแบบครบวงจร
JobsDB by SEEK
ขายรถอย่างไรให้ได้ราคาดี พร้อมวิธีการอัพราคารถของคุณ
Carsome Thailand
Two Singapore Airlines A380s towed along public road to be scrapped at Changi Exhibition Centre
CNA
ดูบอลสดและตารางแมตช์ล่าสุด
LIVE11.News
Do you like the content of this article?
10 3
COMMENT
มองหาพนักงานที่ตรงใจด้วยระบบค้นหาผู้สมัครงานคุณภาพแบบครบวงจรกับ JobsDB
ไม่ว่าจะองค์เล็กหรือใหญ่ มองหาผู้สมัครตรงใจได้ที่ JobsDB
JobsDB by SEEK
|
Sponsored
20 Of The World's Most Beautiful Cars All Time Ranked
BeardyMag.com
|
Sponsored
กรุงเทพฯ - prices for unsold SUVs might surprise you
Unsold SUVs | Search Ads
|
Sponsored
Here Is What Full Mouth Dental Implants Should Cost You in Thailand
Dental Implants | Search Ads
|
Sponsored
Phuket preps hotel guest isolation
Hoteliers in Phuket are preparing to offer hotel isolation for asymptomatic guests to keep the island's reopening operational despite a spike in Omicron infections as more guests refuse to pay for pricey hospital beds.
Bangkok Post
ค้นพบรถ SUV ที่ขายไม่ออกของปี 2020 – ดูตัวเลือกที่มีให้ในตอนนี้
SUV | ค้นหาโฆษณา
|
Sponsored
Prices of Unsold New Cars In Lat Phrao Could Greatly Surprise You
Unsold Cars | Search
|
Sponsored
MOST POPULAR
Russian dies in fall from power pole in Pattaya
Bangkok Post
Get all the latest football news, transfers and much more.
UFAONLINE
|
Sponsored
Police seek to identify bodies stuffed with concrete
Bangkok Post
These Are The Best Guitarists Of All-time, Ranked. Do You Agree?
WomenTales.com
|
Sponsored
Fire kills 2 at CentralWorld in Bangkok
Bangkok Post
American shoots himself after violent spree in Pattaya
Bangkok Post
RECOMMENDED
Six parties to challenge PM's tenure
A spectacular fireworks to ring in 2022
Gamblers busted in Pattaya hotel room
Pallop says he was 'singled out' for chop
Perilous year
Royal message

MOST RECENT 
THAILAND
3,899 new Covid cases, 19 more deaths
Thailand logged 3,899 new Covid-19 cases and 19 more fatalities during the previous 24 hours, the Public Health Ministry announced on Wednesday morning.

08:10

BUSINESS
SCB preps with long-term debt rejig
Siam Commercial Bank (SCB) has prepared long-term debt restructuring for customers to help them survive the prolonged Covid-19 pandemic, in line with the central bank's requirement.

07:42

SPORTS
Port reinforce squad for 2nd leg of T1 with 'Flying Kawin'
Port have signed national team goalkeeper Kawin Thamsatchanan, the Thai League 1 club announced on Tuesday.

07:33

I am talking about security concern of railway in terms of political instability.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The rising cases of hoarding and profiteering of Lao -China railway tickets







have alarmed







Prime Minister Office to the point that deputy Prime Minister has to ask minister of Civil Works and Transportation along with Lao China railway







to correct this kind of problems by improving the ways to sell railway tickets and prosecute those who involved in these crimes



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=341273334202675


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Before more fancy and long term solutions can the situation not be alleviated by opening more ticket offices in convenient locations. Selling also online (on a smartphone) is probably not an option in Laos, or is it?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

I see no reason why buying tickets via smartphone is not an option if you have the wechat app installed. With the rollout of the digital yuan it wold be odds on the preferred mode of payment.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

kunming tiger said:


> I see no reason why buying tickets via smartphone is not an option if you have the wechat app installed. With the rollout of the digital yuan it wold be odds on the preferred mode of payment.


That's in China, but how about in Laos in local currency?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*Laos bank, Wallyt to facilitate WeChat Pay and Alipay payments*
Monday 21 October 2019 15:16 CET | News 









Banque Pour Le Commerce Exterieur Lao Public (BCEL) has partnered with Hong Kong mobile payments services provider Wallyt to allow Lao merchants to accept mobile payments through WeChat Pay and Alipay.
Through the partnership, business customers of BCEL will be able to accept mobile payments through Chinese mobile wallets WeChat Pay and Alipay. Meanwhile, Chinese tourists will be able to pay using one of these two popular mobile payments platforms at over 10,000 merchants in Laos, including supermarkets, shopping malls, hotels and tourist attractions.
The collaboration between BCEL and Wallyt will also see the two companies working together to integrate more mobile payments options to meet the basic requirement of local merchants and users. 
Hong Kong-based startup Wallyt specializes in mobile payments, providing several products such as an aggregated payments solution, a digital wallet, and an electronic card system. 
Prior to its collaboration with Wallyt, BCEL had partnered with UnionPay International to launch UnionPay QR code service for the first time in the country, enabling local merchants to accept QR code payments.
BCEL also operates its own mobile payments platform, called OnePay, which allows users to pay anyone, anywhere directly from their bank account using QR codes.









Laos bank, Wallyt to facilitate WeChat Pay and Alipay payments


Laos bank, Wallyt to facilitate WeChat Pay and Alipay payments




thepaypers.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Differences between Hxd3c electric locomotives to be used for ordinary trains in the future and Hxd3ca for freight trains only


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

kunming tiger said:


> That problem has a simple solution just enable bio metric facial recognition for passengers in the future, it's standard practice across the network.


no. Just run enough trains…


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

K_ said:


> no. Just run enough trains…


Yah, need at least 4 pairs of trains

Test run of the bus from Morning market to Vientiane Capital Railway station - travelling time is 26- 30 minutes


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Wisarut said:


> Yah, need at least 4 pairs of trains


With 4 train sets they could actually run a 2 hourly service al day. Having a 5th as a spare would be good however. How many sets do the Laos Railways have now?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

K_ said:


> With 4 train sets they could actually run a 2 hourly service al day. Having a 5th as a spare would be good however. How many sets do the Laos Railways have now?


Three EMU sets


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Wisarut said:


> Test run of the bus from Morning market to Vientiane Capital Railway station - travelling time is 26- 30 minutes


It would be nice to see a modern tram or light rail line going from central Vientiane to the train station some day. Of course seperated from other traffic.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

GeneratorNL said:


> It would be nice to see a modern tram or light rail line going from central Vientiane to the train station some day. Of course seperated from other traffic.


Better wait until Lao - China Railway has set up commuter networks


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Commuter trains? From where to where? Vientiane is tiny.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Slagathor said:


> Commuter trains? From where to where? Vientiane is tiny.


When networks expanded to Tha Khaek and form ring line


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Slagathor said:


> Commuter trains? From where to where? Vientiane is tiny.


Plenty of towns smaller than Vientiane have commuter rail.




Wisarut said:


> When networks expanded to Tha Khaek and form ring line


Is the connection with Thailand going to improve? Current Vientiane station does not have a convenient connection with the line to Thailand.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

K_ said:


> Plenty of towns smaller than Vientiane have commuter rail.


Being from Europe, I would expect something more along the lines of light rail (trams). But yeah, different countries take different decisions.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

K_ said:


> Is the connection with Thailand going to improve? Current Vientiane station does not have a convenient connection with the line to Thailand.











Thai government creates panel for Laos railway


The Thai government has created a working panel which will coordinate with authorities in Laos to build a line linking Bangkok to Vientiane.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

K_ said:


> Is the connection with Thailand going to improve? Current Vientiane station does not have a convenient connection with the line to Thailand.


Better install the system including mobile X-Ray machine at Nong Khai station to do CIQ for all Thai cargo trains and putting the seals on all cargo boxes before crossing the border so there will be no further opening until it has reached the customers in Kunming.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

K_ said:


> no. Just run enough trains…


*China trades goods worth over 100 mln USD via China-Laos Railway*
*



 *


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*China Launches Cross-Border Railway Express to Facilitate Trade with Laos*


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

kunming tiger said:


> *China Launches Cross-Border Railway Express to Facilitate Trade with Laos*


Special cargo express Lanxang departed from Kunming at 10:30 AM (Vientiane time) of 10 January 2022 with 120 kph max speed to reach Vientiane South station on 11 January 2022. This cargo express will run twice a day to carry cargoes to third countries including Thailand, Myanmar and Bangladesh. The cargo services have been started with para rubber, fertilizer, and consumer products before expanding to electronics, automobiles, agricultural machines, fruits, vegetables, peanuts or so.









__ https://www.facebook.com/crifm93/posts/3281963515365724


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Lao - Thai Railway with terminus neat Bueng That Luang Marsh at Ban Kham Savat, Xayxettha district of Vientiane Capital near Ban Kwai Tai which has become the new economic zone with 4 tracks


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*Freight train route launched between Suzhou, Vientiane*

Xinhua | Updated: 2022-01-12 14:02   









NANJING -- A freight train route has been launched between Suzhou, a major export hub in East China, and Lao capital Vientiane, according to the train operator.
A train carrying goods such as LCDs and auto parts, with a total value of about 50 million yuan ($7.85 million), departed from Suzhou on Tuesday and is expected to arrive in Vientiane in seven days, according to Suzhou International Train Freight Co Ltd.
This is the first Suzhou-Vientiane freight train after the 1,035-km China-Laos railway started operation on Dec 3, 2021.
"In the future, the China-Laos Railway freight train is expected to run weekly and become a stable international logistics channel," said Zhang Fan, general manager of Suzhou International Train Freight Co Ltd.








Freight train route launched between Suzhou, Vientiane


A freight train route has been launched between Suzhou, a major export hub in East China, and Lao capital Vientiane, according to the train operator.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## IsaanUSA (Jan 14, 2013)

I will say that I do not know much about freight operations, but I had a few questions.
Is somebody ordering all these items that are being shipped?
Was all of this freight already coming into Laos before, but it came by truck?
They mention further travel to Myanmar, Bangladesh, etc. How are the goods getting from Laos to these other countries? (especially Bangladesh)
Does Laos receive payment for freight track usage?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

progress on Lao - Thai railway and Vientiane station for Lao - Thai railway has gotten the name as Kham Savat station so as not to be the same as Vientiane Capital station of Lao - China Railway. Hope that Lao - Thai railway will be opened in April 2022.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

IsaanUSA said:


> I will say that I do not know much about freight operations, but I had a few questions.
> Is somebody ordering all these items that are being shipped?
> Was all of this freight already coming into Laos before, but it came by truck?
> They mention further travel to Myanmar, Bangladesh, etc. How are the goods getting from Laos to these other countries? (especially Bangladesh)
> Does Laos receive payment for freight track usage?


Yes, all the merchandise that shipped has been ordered by distributor. 
It comes both by sea and truck. Previously most cargo overland passing laos and vietnam then enter China. Vice versa. For minor amount is from is from northern Thailand enter laos then to Yunnan province in China. For the vegetable and fruits
Shipping by Train has more advantages.

The product from Yunnan China travel by train to Laos, then transfer by Truck or Thai meter gauge to Laem Chabang port in Thailand. Then Shipping by sea to Bangladesh 
I believe there is transit fee for Laotian part.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

More Chinese vegetables







and fruits







dumped into Thai markets by Lao - China railway while Thai fruits







and vegetables







are not allowed







to board Lao - China railway since CIQ at Bo Ten station and CIQ at Mohan railway station are not ready to handle fruits and vegetables from the third countries. This has effectively depressed the prices of cabbages from Chiang Mai to 1 Baht per kg.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=511500763540265


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Khamsavat Railway station in Vientiane Capital - January 2022. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/anousone.manisouk/posts/5115922501764705


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

6 February 2022 Opening Na Toey railway station for passengers and cargoes 

The New schedule: 
Train 82 Arrive Na Toey 11:10 AM Depart Na Toey 11:13 AM Arrive Bo Ten 11:23 AM

Train 81 Depart Bo Ten 11:53 AM Arrive Na Toey 12:03 PM Depart Na Toey 12:06 PM 

Ticket Prices:
Na Toey - Vientiane Capital : First Class EMU 286 Renminbi Yuan (515,000 Kip) First Class EMU 179 Renminbi Yuan (322,000 Kip) 
Na Toey - Phone Hong: First Class EMU 240 Renminbi Yuan (432,000 Kip) First Class EMU 151 Renminbi Yuan (272,000 Kip) 
Na Toey - Vang Vieng: First Class EMU 197 Renminbi Yuan (355,000 Kip) First Class EMU 124 Renminbi Yuan (233,000 Kip) 
Na Toey - Luang Phrabang : First Class EMU 114 Renminbi Yuan (205,000 Kip) First Class EMU 72 Renminbi Yuan (130,000 Kip) 
Na Toey - Mueang Xay : First Class EMU 42 Renminbi Yuan (76,000 Kip) First Class EMU 27 Renminbi Yuan (49,000 Kip) 
Na Toey - Bo Ten : First Class EMU 11 Renminbi Yuan (20,000 Kip) First Class EMU 7 Renminbi Yuan (13,000 Kip) 




__ https://www.facebook.com/1481813438714083/posts/3296622903899785


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Khamsavat Railway terminus in Vientiane Capital not far from Bueng That Luang new Economic Zone is almost done since the progress on 31 December 2021 is 94.25% 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7JLxStKxQQ


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> Maesot should not be the only crossing between Thailand and Myanmar. There are a list of them. Most of crossing is under the government controls.
> 
> In the previous armed conflict. Rebel intents to collect tax from the passing merchandise passing through their territory. Instead of forbid them. Plus several Rebel had some relation with Thailand. It is unlikely for them to make Thailand unhappy about the trade.


The other alternative is Maesai but it is good for Kentung, but not in case of the cargoes to Yangon.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

1st batch of Thai fruits shipped to China by China-Laos Railway-Ecns.cn






www.ecns.cn




Thai fruits unload at Na Teuy station. And reship to China by trucks


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> The other alternative is Maesai but it is good for Kentung, but not in case of the cargoes to Yangon.


There are border crossing in kanchanaburi and ranong province as well


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Already seen and that trains has just crossed the border at Mohan ... let's see the report when the fruit train has reached Kunming though.


According to the news report, trucks pick up the Thai fruit at Na Teuy station in Laos


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> 1st batch of Thai fruits shipped to China by China-Laos Railway-Ecns.cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The obvious question is why switching to road at Na Teuy. And no answer was given. Any words from Thai sources?


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> The obvious question is why switching to road at Na Teuy. And no answer was given. Any words from Thai sources?


My guess is that fruit has undergo the bio-hazard inspection while other container may not.
Pure assumptions. No evidence.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> My guess is that fruit has undergo the bio-hazard inspection while other container may not.
> Pure assumptions. No evidence.


Possible. The cross-border tunnel is a bit of a soft belly. Laos should allow Chinese inspection on the Lao side, before entering the tunnel. Similarly, Lao inspection should take place on the Chinese side, before entering the tunnel.

The same procedure should also apply to passenger traffic. Passengers should clear both customs on one side of the border only, before crossing the border.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> My guess is that fruit has undergo the bio-hazard inspection while other container may not.
> Pure assumptions. No evidence.


I think you are right.

I vaguely recall that the check point at Mohan Station (on the Chinese side of the border) will not be ready for fruit inspection until after the durian season. This move may be for using the road check point instead. After passing inspection, the containers will be back on the train at Mohan Station to continue forward.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The obvious question is why switching to road at Na Teuy. And no answer was given.  Any words from Thai sources?


Quarantine at Mo Han railway station is not opened yet. Need to wait until July 2022 to be opened which is too late for Durian Season of 2022.



mabo.univ said:


> My guess is that fruit has undergo the bio-hazard inspection while other container may not.
> Pure assumptions. No evidence.


Quarantine for Covid-19 inspection as usual.



OnRail123 said:


> Possible. The cross-border tunnel is a bit of a soft belly. Laos should allow Chinese inspection on the Lao side, before entering the tunnel. Similarly, Lao inspection should take place on the Chinese side, before entering the tunnel.
> 
> The same procedure should also apply to passenger traffic. Passengers should clear both customs on one side of the border only, before crossing the border.
> 
> ...


So long those Chinese officers who are suppposed to run CIQ are not being stationed at Mo Han railway station until July 2022, the procedure must go on in this fashion at the time being.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> There are border crossing in kanchanaburi and ranong province as well


Oh, you are referring to that Phu Namron Checkpoint which is ideal for Dawei but not so much for the case of Yangon.
For Ranong, it is ideal for those who are heading to Kawthaung (the Southern end of Myanmar), but it has to be ferried since there is NO Friendship bridge between Ranong and Kawthaung yet.

The unsetled Border Disputes at Three pagoda pass/Payathonzu and Sing Khon/as Maw Daung have effectively prevent the establishment of the permanent International checkpoint at both points.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Even though the first fruit train (40 metric tons of Durian in 2 refrigerated container boxes and 20 metric tons of coconut in 1 refrigerated container box) from Thailand (Map Taphut terminus) to Mainland China (Kunming) via Lao - China Railway is successful, it has been delayed from expected goal. Therefore, further fruit cargoes to Mainland China by train need to be ironed out including the better Custom protocols at the Borders along with the new way to make a cargo train reservation for fruit trains, railway schedules, and the way to make a payment with both SRT and Lao - China Railway during the Fruit Board meeting on 7 April 2022. 

Now, Fruit Board has become serious on the plan for cargo via Vung An Deep Sea port in Ha Ting provincewhich needs to pass Na Phao - Cha Lo International Bordergate that allows shipping to Mainland China (300 km from Vung An deep sea port) in case when Lao - China Railway has become more busy. 


Note: For the issue of train reservation as well as schedule and the way of payment, it is about time to come up with rail traffic agreement like the one use by both SRT and KTMB since 1954 that allowed smooth transition though. 








“เฉลิมชัย” ปลื้ม ส่งออกผลไม้ไทยไปจีนล็อตแรกด้วยรถไฟสาย “จีน-ลาว” สำเร็จ


“อลงกรณ์” เผย “เฉลิมชัย” ปลื้ม ส่งออกผลไม้ไทยไปจีนล็อตแรกด้วยรถไฟสาย “จีน-ลาว” สำเร็จ แผนต่อไปเดินหน้าจับมือ”ลาว-เวียดนาม” เปิดประตูอีสานสู่แปซิฟิกจากนครพนมเชื่อมท่าเรือหวุงอ๋างเพิ่มช่องทางขนส่งสินค้าเกษตรทางเรือ นัดฟรุ๊ทบอร์ด ประชุม 7 เม.ย. นี้




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

According to Vientiane Times, laos plan to build a Railway from Vientiane to Vung Ang in Vietnam at end of this year.

​
​​









*Home*​*About Us*​*Lao*​*Chinese*​
*Facebook Page*​*Clips*​*Previous*​*E-Paper*​*Links*​*Partners*​*Advertise*​*Subscribe*​*Payments*​*Log In*​

*Work on Vientiane-Vung Ang railway expected to start in November*
Construction of a railway linking Vientiane with the Vung Ang seaport in Vietnam’s central Ha Tinh province is expected to begin in November, an investor involved in the project has said.
​










The railway, estimated to cost US$5 billion, is a proposed line that the Lao and Vietnamese governments have agreed to jointly develop. It would enable landlocked Laos to access the deep seaport - the closest feasible seaport to Vientiane.
A feasibility study on the 554km railway has been completed, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Petroleum Trading Lao Public Company (PetroTrade), Mr Chanthone Sitthixay, told the President of the National Assembly, Dr Xaysomphone Phomvihane, recently.
The railway is part of the Lao Logistics Link project that PetroTrade - a subsidiary company of PTL Holding Company Limited - was given the green light to partner with the Lao and Vietnamese governments to develop.
The Lao developer is about to submit the results of a feasibility study on the section of railway that passes through Laos to the Ministry of Public Works and Transport for approval.
Meanwhile, a Vietnamese state enterprise has been hired to carry out a feasibility study on the section of the railway in Vietnam. The study is expected to be complete in June and will then be submitted to Vietnam’s National Assembly for approval in the middle of this year.
Previously, a feasibility study on the proposed railway was conducted by the Korea International Cooperation Agency (KOICA), which found the project to be viable.
Mr Chanthone, who is Vice President of the Lao National Chamber of Commerce and Industry, said his company spent millions of dollars on a further feasibility study on a different route based on site surveys. The findings of the study conducted by KOICA were also taken into calculation.
He added that the Vietnamese government has recommended the FLC Group, one of Vietnam’s top 10 largest enterprises and operator of Bamboo Airways, to partner with Laos in bringing the rail project to fruition.
In this regard, the Lao and Vietnamese enterprises are expected to sign a joint venture deal by the end of this month during a planned visit to Laos by Vietnam’s Minister of Planning and Investment.
A concession agreement on the project is expected to be signed next month.
​











Initially, the developer hopes to construct the section of the planned railway linking Mahaxay district in Khammuan province to the seaport.
If the preparations go to plan, “A groundbreaking ceremony to kick off construction will take place in November,” Mr Chanthone told the NA president.
“If there are no problems on Vietnam’s part, it will take two and a half years to complete construction of the railway from Mahaxay to Vung Ang Port.”
Dr Xaysomphone was briefed on the project during a working tour to the Thanaleng Dry Port and Vientiane Logistics Park in Vientiane, which is also part of the Lao Logistics Link.
The railway will directly connect the cargo markets of Thailand and Myanmar with the Vung Ang Port, in which Laos holds the larger share. The Vietnamese government has agreed that Laos can hold a 60 percent stake in the port.
The Lao-Vietnam Vung Ang Port State Enterprise, a joint venture in which the Lao government holds a 51 percent stake and PetroTrade holds 49 percent, expects to assume management of the port in July.
The port is well positioned to serve as a gateway between central Vietnam, central Laos, and northeastern Thailand.
Shipping cargo through the port including from Thailand’s Issan region to larger Asian markets such as China, the Republic of Korea, Japan and Hong Kong is a cost-effective option.
Meanwhile, incoming cargo destined for Southeast Asian markets will also enjoy more efficient handling.
The railway is also set to link with the Laos-China Railway and onwards to the interconnected rail network that could reach European markets.

*By Souksakhone Vaenkeo
(Latest Update March 17, 2022)*
​

⁹


Newspaper Subscription Prices l Newspaper Advertisement Prices l Online Advertisement Prices l Online Subscription Prices​


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

I guess the graphics designer is a fan of Dutch trains. 

Sort of an odd connection from the Vietnamese perspective, imo... I would assume that the Vietnamese would, for geopolitical reasons, be interested in a railway route that allows their exports towards Europe to bypass the Strait of Malacca. The port of Laem Chabang doesn't really do that...

The port of Dawei does, but the route is a little roundabout...


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> View attachment 3012698
> According to Vientiane Times, laos plan to build a Railway from Vientiane to Vung Ang in Vietnam at end of this year.
> 
> ​
> ...


In such a case, let see the financial resource to implement Tha Khaek - Na Phao station first.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Slagathor said:


> I guess the graphics designer is a fan of Dutch trains.
> 
> Sort of an odd connection from the Vietnamese perspective, imo... I would assume that the Vietnamese would, for geopolitical reasons, be interested in a railway route that allows their exports towards Europe to bypass the Strait of Malacca. The port of Laem Chabang doesn't really do that...
> 
> The port of Dawei does, but the route is a little roundabout...


Ik vergeet bijna welle kleur zijn van Jullie treinen. 

From laos perspective. Laos need more connections with sea ports. Since the connection with Thailand and China already in place. 

The next one is of course is Vietnam.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> In such a case, let see the financial resource to implement Tha Khaek - Na Phao station first.


According to Chinese survey, Thakhek to na phao is 124 km in Laos. Chinese design is 120km/h. Single track. 4 years construction period. Elevated and tunnel accounts for 52% of the route.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Gaining access to a sea port is absolutely great for Laos. However, it may hinge on Thailand's involvement to make it work economically. If not being part of the Sino-Thai Railway, even the China-Laos Railway is hard to justify.

The 120km/h single track is similar to the YuXi-HeKou railway which links the western region of China to Vietnam. The railway from Kunming splits at YuXi towards Laos and Vietnam, respectively.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> Gaining access to a sea port is absolutely great for Laos. However, it may hinge on Thailand's involvement to make it work economically. If not being part of the Sino-Thai Railway, even the China-Laos Railway is hard to justify.
> 
> The 120km/h single track is similar to the YuXi-HeKou railway which links the western region of China to Vietnam. The railway from Kunming splits at YuXi towards Laos and Vietnam, respectively.


Actually Thailand also want to link its northeastern region to Vietnam’s seaport. However, Thailand preferred cargo transportation is still the motorway. Previosly the majority of land cargo route is from greater bangkok -laos- vietnam- guangxi(china). Opposite Thakhek, Thailand has Nakhon Phanom, which is also an important gateway. 
120km/h is definitely due to its tough terrain. Luckily the distance from Thakhek to Vang ang is less than 300km. Even its is only 120. It's still way faster than road. 

Vietnam realized that without the railway to Laos. Its economic and political influence gonna decrease with the time going by.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The Laos-China Railway Company is inviting business proposal for restaurants, shops, vending machines etc. at the train stations and squares in front of the stations: https://www.bidding-crmsc.com.cn/bid/view/33570

They are also inviting proposals for advertisements at the stations (LCD screens, billboards, etc.) and on the trains (headrests, doors, luggage racks, etc.): https://www.bidding-crmsc.com.cn/bid/view/33569. People who want to take clean pictures of the stations and the train should do it soon 

The invitations are also published in Vientiane Times, not sure if they are also in other Lao media.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> According to Chinese survey, Thakhek to na phao is 124 km in Laos. Chinese design is 120km/h. Single track. 4 years construction period. Elevated and tunnel accounts for 52% of the route.


Any map of proposed railway line from Thakhaek to Na Phao and Tha Khaek to Vientiane via Pak Xan with the list of sation yet?


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Any map of proposed railway line from Thakhaek to Na Phao and Tha Khaek to Vientiane via Pak Xan with the list of sation yet?


Only map of planing done By china.

It is reported by the newest feasibility report is done by Korea. Furthermore many details has been negotiated between Laos and Vietnam.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> View attachment 3016622
> 
> 
> Only map of planing done By china.
> ...


Already seen this map, i need to see the detailed map like this one though:
































新建铁路磨丁至万象线线路平，纵断面示意截图


新建铁路磨丁至万象线线路平，纵断面示意截图




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

According to the old Design. There are Vientiane East, Ban Donnoun, Pakthoay, Paksan(Pakxan). Thakhet etc

I do not see large city along the route. If the Vietnamese government approve this project. They gonna publish the detailed map later.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Here's the Korean Map from their feasibility study:










Link provided by https://futuresoutheastasia.com/railways/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> According to the old Design. There are Vientiane East, Ban Donnoun, Pakthoay, Paksan(Pakxan). Thakhet etc
> 
> I do not see large city along the route. If the Vietnamese government approve this project. They gonna publish the detailed map later.


Ban Donnoun? Already become Vientiane Capital station. So, Vientiane East can be created by converting the existing railway repair and maintainace station (ສະຖານີສ້ອມແປງລົດໄຟ) into Vientiane East. Need Pak Ngum station to pick the passenger though. 

Only Pakxan and Tha Khaek major city of any important. Pakthoay is a city opposite of Hor Kham Police station in Hor Kham commune (western suburb of Bueng Karn city) and this town is on the west of the 5th Friendship bridge.

Therefore, it would be better to have the additional station between Pakthoay and Paksan(Pakxan - opposite to Bueng Karn) to handle Thai trucks at the 5th Friendship bridge. Otherwise, moving Pakthoay to the 5th Friendship bridge will please Thai trucks at the expense of local Lao people at Pakthoay.

Pakading station, Hinboun station and Ban Namouang between Pakxan and Tha Khaek are in need since 
Pakading station is just opposite to Bung Kla district of Bung Karn while 
Hinboun station is just opposite to Tha Utaine district of Nakhon Phanom and 
Ban Namouang is Lao side of the 3rd Friendship bridge - ready to handle cargoes from Thailand.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Here's the Korean Map from their feasibility study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly better even though only 3 major stations (Pakan, Tha Khaek, Ban Na Phao/Mugia) mentioned here


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Here's the Korean Map from their feasibility study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This one get more detail on Vientiane - Pak Xan - Vieng Kham - Tha Khaek - Ban Langkhang - Mụ Giạ Pass - Vung Anh railway with total distance of 554.72 km (451.98 km for Laos and 102.74 km for Vietnam) which is the revival of Tân Ấp - Mụ Giạ Pass -Thakhek railway but it would be done in 2045 though. 









Lần theo tuyến cáp treo và đường sắt sang Lào


Vào năm 1927, các kỹ sư của Pháp trình kế hoạch xây dựng 187km đường sắt từ Tân Ấp (xã Hương Hóa, huyện Tuyên Hóa, tỉnh Quảng Bình) đến Thà Khẹc ở Lào.




www.sggp.org.vn


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

For the Vientiane-Vung Ang Railway, all ideas have been well discussed. It is strategically compelling, but financially less certain.

It will come down to the political will and money. Politics has the upper hand at the moment, spurred by the China-Laos Railway. The financial reality will set in later. Let's see if the construction will commence in November and what will happen after that.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> For the Vientiane-Vung Ang Railway, all ideas have been well discussed. It is strategically compelling, but financially less certain.
> 
> It will come down to the political will and money. Politics has the upper hand at the moment, spurred by the China-Laos Railway. The financial reality will set in later. Let's see if the construction will commence in November and what will happen after that.


So, I can see that it will focus on Tha Khaek - Ban Langkhang - Mụ Giạ Pass Tan Ap at the time being to allow Thai cargoes to reach Vietnam border and connect with Vietnamese railway main line.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> So, I can see that it will focus on Tha Khaek - Ban Langkhang - Mụ Giạ Pass Tan Ap at the time being to allow Thai cargoes to reach Vietnam border and connect with Vietnamese railway main line.


That would be the most tangible economic benefit. So I am very curious about Thailand's attitude. Especially, whether there is any concern about diverting business away from the southern ports and weakening the connection to the Northeast.

For Laos, gaining access to a sea port and the eventual rail link from Vientiane to Pakse would be achievements of historic proportions, as far as nation building goes. But financially, the railway must serve as the *land link* for neighboring countries to pay for its construction and maintenance.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> That would be the most tangible economic benefit. So I am very curious about Thailand's attitude. Especially, whether there is any concern about diverting business away from the southern ports and weakening the connection to the Northeast.
> 
> For Laos, gaining access to a sea port and the eventual rail link from Vientiane to Pakse would be achievements of historic proportions, as far as nation building goes. But financially, the railway must serve as the *land link* for neighboring countries to pay for its construction and maintenance.


Academia in Thailand have more planing to link northeastern(Issan) to Laos and Vietnam.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> That would be the most tangible economic benefit. So I am very curious about Thailand's attitude. Especially, whether there is any concern about diverting business away from the southern ports and weakening the connection to the Northeast.
> 
> For Laos, gaining access to a sea port and the eventual rail link from Vientiane to Pakse would be achievements of historic proportions, as far as nation building goes. But financially, the railway must serve as the *land link* for neighboring countries to pay for its construction and maintenance.


Laem Chabang can be used to connect with Songkla Deep Sea port (old and new) and Laem Chabang is not far from Thai Oil refinery, so Laem Chabang still busy until the end of oil and gas era.

Those Isan chamber of commerce just simply diversify the connections to the ports for sure. 
However, many of those Southerners (other than those who are dealing with transportation and logistics) have opened hatred toward industrialization to the point that they obstructed any port projects as it is going to hurt their tourist business.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> View attachment 3022456
> 
> 
> Academia in Thailand have more planing to link northeastern(Issan) to Laos and Vietnam.


That academia in question hav used the existing Highway networks to do such a job.
Case to point
1. Red line => existing Highway No. 1 along with the planned Nakhonsawan - Tak - mae Sod line and existing Southern railway line.
2. Brown line => existing Highway No. 12
3. Purple line along the coast - the mixture of Sattahip Railway line and Map Taphut railway line and Highway No. 3 and the eastern coastal line project to Rayong and beyond has followed much the same as Highway No. 3
4. Green line from Sattahip to Nong Khai - the mixture of Highway 331 - Highway 304 - and Highway No. 2 (or existing Nong Khai line)
5. Light brown line => definitely Highway 1 and Highway 21
6. Grey line => the mixture of Nam Tok Line Southern line, along with Eastern line as well as Highway 323 along with Highway 33.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The third bullet train is in Laos now. As rumored, it offers Business Class seats.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Ban Donnoun? Already become Vientiane Capital station. So, Vientiane East can be created by converting the existing railway repair and maintainace station (ສະຖານີສ້ອມແປງລົດໄຟ) into Vientiane East. Need Pak Ngum station to pick the passenger though.
> 
> Only Pakxan and Tha Khaek major city of any important. Pakthoay is a city opposite of Hor Kham Police station in Hor Kham commune (western suburb of Bueng Karn city) and this town is on the west of the 5th Friendship bridge.
> 
> ...


班多内伦 is the word on the Chinese planing map. The closest location I presume Is Ban Donnoun. It could be wrong. 
However according to actual location of station and city itself can be 20 km away. At least it is the case for Vientiane and Luang prabang Station. But you can correct me if it is wrong.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> 班多内伦 is the word on the Chinese planing map. The closest location I presume Is Ban Donnoun. It could be wrong.
> However according to actual location of station and city itself can be 20 km away. At least it is the case for Vientiane and Luang prabang Station. But you can correct me if it is wrong.


Wait until the final map with EIA clearance has been issued out to get the real details.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao New year service (12 - 17 April 2022) has offered the extra services as follows:
C86/C85 (Vientiane Capital <-> Mueang Xay)
C86 Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay
Vientiane Capital Depart 10:30
Phon Hong Arrive 11:01 Depart 11:05 =>
Vang Vieng Arrive 11:33 Depart 11:37
Luang Phrabang Arrive 12:30 Depart 12:38
Mueang Xay Arrive 13:45

C85 Mueang Xay - Vientiane Capital
Mueang Xay Arrive 14:15
Luang Phrabang Arrive 15:00 Depart 15:06
Vang Vieng Arrive 15:59 Depart 16:03
Phon Hong Arrive 16:31 Depart 16:36
Vientiane Capital Arrive 17:20



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/5013750022042738



Furthermore, Lao - China Railway has started offering the ordinary train service K12/K11 (Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten) to allow all station stops
K12/K11 (Vientiane Capital <-> Bo Ten)
K12 Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten
Vientiane Capital Depart 09:00
Phon Hong Arrive 09:40 Depart 09:44
Vang Vieng Arrive 10:22 Depart 10:26
Kasi Arrive 10:55 Depart 10:59
Luang Phrabang Arrive 11:43 Depart 11:49
Muang Nga Arrive 12:24 Depart 12:48
Mueang Xay Arrive 13:19 Depart 13:25
Na Toey Arrive 14:03 Depart 14:07
Bo Ten Arrive 14:20

K11 Bo Ten - Vientiane Capital
Bo Ten Arrive 16:40
Na Toey Arrive 16:51 Depart 16:55
Mueang Xay Arrive 17:37 Depart 17:43
Muang Nga Arrive 18:14 Depart 18:18
Luang Phrabang Arrive 18:55 Depart 19:01
Kasi Arrive 19:44 Depart 19:48
Vang Vieng Arrive 20:21 Depart 20:25
Phon Hong Arrive 21:03 Depart 21:07
Vientiane Capital Arrive 21:55

Express train (C82/81, C83/84, C85/86)
Vientiane Capital - Phone Hong - Business Class 158,000 Kip, First Class 86,000 Kip Second Class 56,000 Kip
Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng - Business Class 302,000 Kip, First Class 164,000 Kip Second Class 103,000 Kip
Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang - Business Class 585,000 Kip, First Class 313,000 Kip Second Class 198,000 Kip
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay - Business Class 828,000 Kip, First Class 313,000 Kip Second Class 279,000 Kip
Vientiane Capital - Na Toey - Business Class 961,000 Kip, First Class 515,000 Kip Second Class 322,000 Kip
Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten - Business Class 990,000 Kip, First Class 529,000 Kip Second Class 333,000 Kip

Ordinary train K12/K11
Vientiane Capital - Phone Hong - Hard Seat 40,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 95,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng - Hard Seat 74,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 180,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Kasi - Hard Seat 99,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 245,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang - Hard Seat 140,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 347,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Muang Nga - Hard Seat 173,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 425,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay - Hard Seat 198,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 491,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Na Toey - Hard Seat 230,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 571,000 Kip 
Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten- Hard Seat 238,000 Kip,Soft Seat Sleeper 589,000 Kip 



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=141556798388072&id=106711561872596


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The third EMU has arrived Vientiane Capital station at 8 PM of 9 April 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/5017567701660970


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wow, a lot is going on with the LCR. With the C86/C85 trains, passengers will see, for the very first time, other passengers going in the opposite direction on a different train.

The K-train takes 5.5 hours to go from Vientiane to Boten, versus 3.5 hours by the C-train, due to slower speed and additional stops.

Look forward to video reports from people ponying up for the Business Class seats, and the travelling experience on the K-train.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Now, business class which has a seat which can be converted into beds has issued the prices in both Renminbi Yuan and Lao Kip

Vientiane Capital - Phone Hong - Business Class 158,000 Kip, (88 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng - Business Class 302,000 Kip, (168 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Kasi - Business Class 409,000 Kip, (227 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang - Business Class 585,000 Kip, (325 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Nga - Business Class 716,000 Kip, (398 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay - Business Class 828,000 Kip, (460 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Na Moh - Business Class 922,000 Kip, (512 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Na Toey - Business Class 961,000 Kip, (534 Renminbi)
Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten - Business Class 990,000 Kip, (550 Renminbi)




__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/5016845915066482





OnRail123 said:


> Wow, a lot is going on with the LCR. With the C86/C85 trains, passengers will see, for the very first time, other passengers going in the opposite direction on a different train.
> 
> The K-train takes 5.5 hours to go from Vientiane to Boten, versus 3.5 hours by the C-train, due to slower speed and additional stops.
> 
> Look forward to video reports from people ponying up for the Business Class seats, and the travelling experience on the K-train.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Surprisingly, Doi Tung coffee along with Super Coffee, Nature Gift Coffee and Khao Chong Coffee from Thailand are in Chinese trains


Just for demonstration purpose. You can also bring a tea bag as well.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> Just for demonstration purpose. You can also bring a tea bag as well.


Well, we already have our own third class with relatively soft seats since 1965 though.
However, it has been jammed pack during the rush period of Songkran and new year to the point that I had to take standee seats and slept with a dog when the owners of those pets have considered their pets as their own children so they have brought those pets into the carriages in addition to those school boys and school girls who have been stuffed into that third class carriage - about 100 persons when the regular capacity was about 80-84.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

More visitors to Luang Prabang


> SINCE the Laos-China Railway became operational, more people have travelled around the country, and to Luang Prabang in particular, with more than 67,000 domestic visitors recorded as having spent time in the tourist hotspot in the first three months of this year.


Even before the arrival of foreign tourists, traveling is booming in Laos. The railway is really doing its job.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Laotian president couple on biz class seat?


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> More visitors to Luang Prabang
> 
> Even before the arrival of foreign tourists, traveling is booming in Laos. The railway is really doing its job.


Driving used to take 8-10 hours before the expressway was built.
As before, a weekend trip from vientiane to lb is impossible.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> Driving used to take 8-10 hours before the expressway was built.
> As before, a weekend trip from vientiane to lb is impossible.


Business Class passengers get free food and water  

Wonder how they are going to use the train with Business Class seats.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

On March 26, the last T-beam was installed on the bridge connecting the standard gauge railway to the meter gauge railway.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

OnRail123 said:


> More visitors to Luang Prabang
> 
> Even before the arrival of foreign tourists, traveling is booming in Laos. The railway is really doing its job.


Just as expected so much for the doomsayers in the western media predicting empty trains to empty stations and more is yet to come this is just the beginning. Hopefully the exiting rail network will be expanded in the future.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

The *K series* (Chinese: 快速旅客列车) is a train service speed level by China Railway. K stands for "_kuaisu_" (high-speed). However, they are likely to be the most commonly seen trains in China. Those trains make less stops than the number-only trains, but run at the same speed as them. For this, the K-series are sometimes mentioned as "_Keng_" (a scam) by Chinese Railfans.Train numbers are written in the form of K*** or K****, but the letter K reads as "kuai (快)" in station announcements and radio contacts.

A little background naming info for K12/11


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Finally, 500 metric tons of Thai durian in 27 BCFs has reached destination in Mainland China through Thai trucks and Lao - China Railway on 24 April 2022 after the first 2 BCFs of durian and 1 BCFs of coconut had already been exported to Mainland China.
Next on the line are Mangoesteen from the Southern and Eastern region, Longan from the Northern region, various cultivars of rice, tapioca in various forms, sugar in various forms, mangoes, to boost up more revenues from exports to the country.
The custom protocol for Thai - China exports of fruits at the border has been shortened to 1 day and a half, much faster than the previous round which takes about 3 days to be done.
Next lot will have at least 25 BCFs of Thai Durian from Rayong and Chanthaburi will come to Mainland China via Lao - China Railway next week








ส่งออกทุเรียนไทย ผ่าน รถไฟ “จีน-ลาว” ขบวนแรก ถึงประเทศจีนแล้ว


“อลงกรณ์“ ประกาศความสำเร็จ ส่งออกทุเรียนไทยล็อตใหญ่โดยรถไฟถึงจีนแล้ววันนี้เป็นขบวนแรก ตามนโยบายรัฐมนตรีเกษตรฯ เร่งสร้างรายได้เข้าประเทศ ประกาศความสำเร็จ ระบุ ร่นเวลาการขนส่งเหลือวันครึ่ง ผู้ส่งออกสนใจคึกคัก ขบวนสองจองคิวทันทีสัปดาห์หน้า




www.thansettakij.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> Finally, 500 metric tons of Thai durian in 27 BCFs has reached destination in Mainland China through Thai trucks and Lao - China Railway on 24 April 2022 after the first 2 BCFs of durian and 1 BCFs of coconut had already been exported to Mainland China.
> Next on the line are Mangoesteen from the Southern and Eastern region, Longan from the Northern region, various cultivars of rice, tapioca in various forms, sugar in various forms, mangoes, to boost up more revenues from exports to the country.
> The custom protocol for Thai - China exports of fruits at the border has been shortened to 1 day and a half, much faster than the previous round which takes about 3 days to be done.
> Next lot will have at least 25 BCFs of Thai Durian from Rayong and Chanthaburi will come to Mainland China via Lao - China Railway next week
> ...


Wouldn't it be nice if the connecting line between the meter gauge railway and the standard gauge railway is ready to go?

On the Chinese side, the bullet train is being used to ship waxy corns from Xishuangbanna to Kunming. Presumably, other higher value items that demand freshness may be shipped in this way as well.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

kunming tiger said:


> Just as expected so much for the doomsayers in the western media predicting empty trains to empty stations and more is yet to come this is just the beginning. Hopefully the exiting rail network will be expanded in the future.


existing network


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if the connecting line between the meter gauge railway and the standard gauge railway is ready to go?
> 
> On the Chinese side, the bullet train is being used to ship waxy corns from Xishuangbanna to Kunming. Presumably, other higher value items that demand freshness may be shipped in this way as well.


For Durian transportation in Thai rail is not that practical. Because the major product area is chantaburi and chumpun province. Which this first one even do not have a railway connection.
Secondly the Thai Rail is still can hardly compete with the trucks in terms of speed and agility.
Thirdly due to the break of gauge and missing link under the current situation. 
But laos china part is whole other story. It passed numerous mountain and valleys. Ideal for fresh vegetables and fruit shipping.

As I


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> For Durian transportation in Thai rail is not that practical. Because the major product area is chantaburi and chumpun province. Which this first one even do not have a railway connection.
> Secondly the Thai Rail is still can hardly compete with the trucks in terms of speed and agility.
> Thirdly due to the break of gauge and missing link under the current situation.
> But laos china part is whole other story. It passed numerous mountain and valleys. Ideal for fresh vegetables and fruit shipping.
> ...


Rayong - Chanthaburi - Trat to be more coverage for the ones from the Eastern Seaboard even though Prachinburi also counts. Map Ta Phut railway terminus (km 200 from BKK) is the nearest railhead for Durian from Eastern Seaboard. if the trains to Map Ta Phut are not available, better rely on the old cargo train between Laem Chabang and Nong Khai - using Sri Racha as the main dropping point.

Durian from Southern region will come later after the end of Durian Season in the Eastern Seaboard.

There are also Durian from Buriram and Sisaket, growing on the old vocanic soils, with the helps from irrigation system.

Here is the report from SRT PR Departement on the new Durian train from Mp Ta Phut railway terminus to Tha Nalaeng station in 25 BCFs and the SDA-3 diesel electric locomotive with the weight of 425 metric tons and the price tag is 75 million Baht. This cargo train has depared from Map Ta Phut on 25 April 2022 to reach Nong Khai on 26 April 2022 before transshiping to Vientiane South station of Lao - China Railway to reach Kunming



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/360610496096948


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Even though Lao - China railway has been opened for several months, the compensation has not been fully paid yet.
ຣົຖໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ ເປີດບໍຣິການ, ຄ່າຊົດເຊີຍ ຍັງຄ້າງຢູ່

More cargo train services from Mainland China through Lao - China Railway. At this time, it is the cargo train from Shenyang in Liaoning Province with 25 BCFs containing electrical appliances, machines, daily utility tools and automobiles which takes 10 days to reach Vientiane South station, shortening the transportation time by 5-10 days. Neverthless, all cargo trains must have Chinese officers to do the paperworks for custom clearance before crossing the border. Furthermore, only some Lao products have been allowed to be exported to Mainland China via Lao - China Railway. Furthermore, it is up to the Covid-19 epidemic situation at the destination station which could forbid the cargo train to access into the cargo terminal of each destination city. 
At the time being, it is not possible for Lao farmers and Chinese estate owners to export banana, watermelon and other agricultural products without using refrigerated container boxes or leasing the refrigerated warehouses at the border. since it is expected to be waited for quarantine and custom clerance before crossing the border with the risks of becoming rotten. Only rice, tapioca starch and para rubber are allowed to cross the border by Lao - China Railway but need to wait until almost 2 months to cross the border even tough it takes 7-14 days to reach the destinations. According to the custom report in Kunming city, Mainland China has already exported 276,000 metric tons of cargoes with the total price tags of 2,900 million Renminbi Yuan via Lao - China Railway while imported 185,000 metric tons of cargoes via Lao - China Railway, mostly para rubber, iron ores, coal, agriculture products and other ores from the third countries in Southeast Asian countries.

ຈີນເພີ່ມ ຂະບວນຣົຖໄຟ ຂົນສົ່ງສິນຄ້າ ຜ່ານທາງຣົຖໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ

now, 642 metric tons of Durian from 27 BCFs from Chanthaburi in refrigerated container boxes have reached Vientiane South station, and they are going to reach Kunming in the next 5-7 days. 425 metric tons more of Durian in 25 container boxes will be in Lao - China railway tomorrow


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

276,000 tons are the total cross border shipping volume, of which 185,800 tons being imports to China and 90,200 tons being exports from China.

By weight, the volumes were projected to be about 2:1, with the larger volume going to China. The current numbers agreed with the projection. 

The long term projection also says more than 50% of the shipping being through traffic (passing through Laos only). That may happen only after the new Thai Lao bridge and new connecting railways in Thailand are built.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Even though Lao - China railway has been opened for several months, the compensation has not been fully paid yet.
> ຣົຖໄຟລາວ-ຈີນ ເປີດບໍຣິການ, ຄ່າຊົດເຊີຍ ຍັງຄ້າງຢູ່
> 
> More cargo train services from Mainland China through Lao - China Railway. At this time, it is the cargo train from Shenyang in Liaoning Province with 25 BCFs containing electrical appliances, machines, daily utility tools and automobiles which takes 10 days to reach Vientiane South station, shortening the transportation time by 5-10 days. Neverthless, all cargo trains must have Chinese officers to do the paperworks for custom clearance before crossing the border. Furthermore, only some Lao products have been allowed to be exported to Mainland China via Lao - China Railway. Furthermore, it is up to the Covid-19 epidemic situation at the destination station which could forbid the cargo train to access into the cargo terminal of each destination city.
> ...


There have never been any positive words from Rfa news(Us sponsored media) for LCR. 
The villager who entitled for compensation must be rightful land owners. The same situation for the illegal slum residents along the makasan line. I doubt if anyone who has a land deed.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> There have never been any positive words from Rfa news(Us sponsored media) for LCR.
> The villager who entitled for compensation must be rightful land owners. The same situation for the illegal slum residents along the makasan line. I doubt if anyone who has a land deed.


Here is another viewpoint from Xinhua News Agency :
Concrete Reinforced Houses by Norinco International as the Compensation for those villagers of Buam Or village in Xieng Ngoen district of Luang Phrabang who sacrifice the land plots and their huts made from blades of grasses for Lao - China Railway in Luang Phrabang 








GLOBALink : บริษัทจีนสร้าง 'หมู่บ้าน' ให้ชาวลาวย้ายถิ่นฐานเพื่อ 'ทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว'


เวียงจันทน์, 25 เม.ย. (ซินหัว) -- กลุ่มชาวบ้านลาวที่ตั้งถิ่นฐานใหม่เพื่อการก่อสร้างทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว กำลังย้ายเข้าบ้านหลังใหม่ในหมู่บ้านที่สร้างโดยบริษัท




www.xinhuathai.com


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Wisarut said:


> Ordinary train K12/K11 in action with 120 kph max => 140,000 Kips for hard seat carriage from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang and 400,000 Kips for soft bed from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang
> Note: the express train no longer stop at Phone Hong after introduction of K12/K11 ordinary train
> Note2: need to pack your own water and ration since restaurant cars and food vendors are not available


How Sleeper compartment of K12/K11 of Lao Chian train would look like - much the same as second class sleeper of China Railway indeed - 36 Beds means 9 comparments with 4 beds for each compartment ... along with 590 hard seats and 106 wider seats



__ https://www.facebook.com/huglaos/posts/2247333505420966


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> How Sleeper compartment of K12/K11 of Lao Chian train would look like - much the same as second class sleeper of China Railway indeed - 36 Beds means 9 comparments with 4 beds for each compartment ... along with 590 hard seats and 106 wider seats
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/huglaos/posts/2247333505420966


The carriage of 106 seat is not wider seat. It is carriage designed for wheelchair and larger toilet.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Opening Phone Hong station on 26 April 2022 



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/5064029883681418


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The LCR is running four trains again for the May Day holiday. As at the start of New Year holiday period, the northbound tickets are selling fast.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The 500 tons of durians crossed the border by trucks. They were put on trains at Mohan on April 28, after passing inspections. They were sent to Kunming and then on to GuangZhou, ChongQing, and ShangHai, etc.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The LCR is running four trains again for the May Day holiday. As at the start of New Year holiday period, the northbound tickets are selling fast.


Schedule for Labor Day festival 29 April - 2 May 2022 with Business class train C86/85 between Vientiane Capital - Mueang Xay with stop at Phone Hong, Vang Vieng, and Luang Phrabang with the following schedule: 
Train C86 Vientiane Capital depart 10:30 Arrive Phone Hong 11:01 Arrive Vang Vieng 11:33 Arrive Luang Phrabang 12:30 and Arrive Mueang Xay 13:45 
Train C85 Depart Mueang Xay 14:15 Arrive Luang Phrabang 15:00 Arrive Vang Vieng 15:59 Arrive Phone Hong 16:31 and arrive Vientiane Capital 17:20 



__ https://www.facebook.com/LaosChinaRailway/posts/5066918676725872


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The 500 tons of durians crossed the border by trucks. They were put on trains at Mohan on April 28, after passing inspections. They were sent to Kunming and then on to GuangZhou, ChongQing, and ShangHai, etc.


Now, 520 metric tons of frozen Durian has reached Mo Han checkpoint via Lao - China Railway on 30 Apri 2022.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Ordinary train


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> Business Class passengers get free food and water
> 
> Wonder how they are going to use the train with Business Class seats.


Business class seat review


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> Business class seat review


It seems that the golf bag toting rich people all got off the train at Luang Prabang LCR needs to put the Business Class equipped train to serve C84/83, instead of running empty expensive seats beyond Luang Prabang.

The green train looks rather utilitarian. They really need to add baggage cars to play up the utilitarian angle to promote that train. The baggage cars can be used to offer checked baggage service for bikes , large luggage, and express shipping.

Also, unless the passengers really need to lie down or to have a private cabin, the sleeper car is quite uncomfortable to sit in. They need to add a soft seat car to the green train.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> It seems that the golf bag toting rich people all got off the train at Luang Prabang LCR needs to put the Business Class equipped train to serve C84/83, instead of running empty expensive seats beyond Luang Prabang.
> 
> The green train looks rather utilitarian. They really need to add baggage cars to play up the utilitarian angle to promote that train. The baggage cars can be used to offer checked baggage service for bikes , large luggage, and express shipping.
> 
> Also, unless the passengers really need to lie down or to have a private cabin, the sleeper car is quite uncomfortable to sit in. They need to add a soft seat car to the green train.


For sleeping car passenger, there are foldable seat at aisle, there are more practical for upper berth passenger when they choose to eat or drink. 
I agree with you there should be baggage car. However Chinese rail service has canceled it for years. Since LCR copy most of its traditions and practices for China Railway. Probably they have their reason as well
Such as luggage loading can cause delay etc. LCR specifically rule out the excesive oversized luggage. 

It seems to me LCR likely connect two emu for c82 in the future.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Drink service onboard


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> ......
> I agree with you there should be baggage car. However Chinese rail service has canceled it for years. Since LCR copy most of its traditions and practices for China Railway. Probably they have their reason as well
> Such as luggage loading can cause delay etc. LCR specifically rule out the excesive oversized luggage.


Checked baggage service is still available in China, just not on EMU trains. It's a major advantage of the green trains. This option should be especially appealing to small business merchants and adventure travelers.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Checked baggage service is still available in China, just not on EMU trains. It's a major advantage of the green trains. This option should be especially appealing to small business merchants and adventure travelers.


Sadly many of Thai senior citizens INSIST to bring their pets into the passenger carriages even though those pets keep annoying other passengers.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> Checked baggage service is still available in China, just not on EMU trains. It's a major advantage of the green trains. This option should be especially appealing to small business merchants and adventure travelers.


LCR has never order a luggage carriage for K Serie train as far as I know


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> Sadly many of Thai senior citizens INSIST to bring their pets into the passenger carriages even though those pets keep annoying other passengers.


Compare with Thai-Laos train. Thailand has too many small station along route which need frequent stop. Plus the locomotive is still desiel powered which is time consuming for passenger. 
For Thai commuter train. Only benefit is cheap. Comfort is least that I can expect. Non-aircon 3rd class are still widely used for the moment. When the passenger sweating and crammed with each other during the rush hour.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

mabo.univ said:


> Compare with Thai-Laos train. Thailand has too many small station along route which need frequent stop. Plus the locomotive is still desiel powered which is time consuming for passenger.
> For Thai commuter train. Only benefit is cheap. Comfort is least that I can expect. Non-aircon 3rd class are still widely used for the moment. When the passenger sweating and crammed with each other during the rush hour.


Thailand has much higher density of population so the demands for local trains with so many halts and stations are in need.
Look at the station and stop list along Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai which Local 415/418 as well as other local trains on that route have made a stop to give the basic idea (the station beween Thanon Jira to Khon Kaen already gotten double tracking since 2019. 

Nakhon Ratchasima (Station Class 1 - provincial station) km 263.65 
*Thanon Chira Junction km 266.28 *
*Ban Ko km 272.50 - container yard*
*Ban Kradon km 284.67 *
*Ban Nong Kan Nga Halt km 288.12 *
*Nong Maeo km 289.79 *
*Non Sung (District station) km 295.08*
*Ban Dong Phlong km 302.19*
*Ban Makha km 308.20*
*Noen Thua Paep Halt km 311.38*
*Phon Songkhram km 315.65*
*Ban Don Yai km 320.35*
*Mueang Khong (District station) km 326.80*
*Ban Rai Halt km 333.67*
*Non Thong Lang km 335.71*
*Huai Rahat Halt km 342.50*
*Bua Yai Junction (Station Class 1 - District station - Junction to Kaeng Khoi - Bua yai bypass) km 345.50 - container yard*
*Noen Sawat Halt km 351.20*
*Nong Bua Lai km 357.36*
*Sala Din Halt km 362.43*
*Nong Makhuea km 370.04*
*Mueang Phon (Station Class 1 - District station) km 377.66*
*Ban Han km 396.82*
*Ban Phai (Station Class 1 - District station) km 407.72*
*Ban Haet km 423.60*
*Tha Phra km 439.81 - container yard*
_*Khon Kaen (Station Class 1 - provincial station) km 449.75*_
Samran km 460.71 - gas Depot
Non Phayom km km 474.93 
Ban Wang Chai Halt km 480.45 
Nam Phong (Station Class 2 - District station) km 484.21
Huai Sieo km 489.95 
Khao Suan Kwang (Station Class 3 - District station) km 500.51 
Non Sa-at km 514.45 
Huai Koeng km 523.40
Kumphawapi (Station Class 1 - District station) km 532.50
Huai Sam Phat km 542.75
Nong Takai km 550.65
Kham Kling Halt km 562.05
Nong Khon Kwang km 565.40 - TPI cement dispensing center.
Udon Thani (Station Class 1 - provincial station) km 568.84 
Na Phu km 593.00 
Na Tha km 617.84 
Nong Khai (Station Class 1 - provincial station) km 621.10 
In such a case, more DMU sets or EMU sets once it has become necessary to run 40 pairs of trains (total 80 trains) witin 24 hours to meet the demands. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northeastern_Line_(Thailand)


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Kham Savat railway station of Lao - Thai Railway - almost done.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The Lao Thai Station looks modern and practical. 

However, it's a sin for a new station to have low platforms. It's also not clear how border control will take place at the station.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The Lao Thai Station looks modern and practical.
> 
> However, it's a sin for a new station to have low platforms. It's also not clear how border control will take place at the station.


This will be done at Tha Nalaeng station.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> On May 18, a train carrying 50 containers departed for Budapest from GuiYang. Of these containers, five containing rubber products came from Ho Chi Minh City by trucks and the Laos-China Railway. They are expected to reach Budapest in a half month.


Referring to this news?





Guizhou connects China-Laos Railway with China-Europe freight trains


A China-Europe freight train loaded with 50 standard containers departed from the Guiyang Dulaying International Land-Sea Logistics Port, Southwest China's Guizhou province, on May 18, heading to Hungary's Budapest.



www.eguizhou.gov.cn


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

This interesting thing about this news is that these HCM City containers were not shipped by the Vietnamese railway system to the North and onto China, but went the way of Laos. 

If Vietnam keeps dragging its feet on upgrading its railway system, it may be economically attractive to build a railway from Vientiane to Pakse, and down to HCM City and Phnom Penh. In the process, HCM City and Phnom Penh will also be linked by a railway.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> This interesting thing about this news is that these HCM City containers were not shipped by the Vietnamese railway system to the North and onto China, but went the way of Laos.
> 
> If Vietnam keeps dragging its feet on upgrading its railway system, it may be economically attractive to build a railway from Vientiane to Pakse, and down to HCM City and Phnom Penh. In the process, HCM City and Phnom Penh will also be linked by a railway.


Vietnam Railway is in heavy loss and at best the rehabilitation on the critical parts including the deteriorating tunnels and the route with the risk of falling rocks and now they have closed some branch lines
VNĐ4.7 trillion for repairs requested by Vietnam Railways Corporation

On the other hand, the local govenrments are asking for fellow local government (People's Commitee of Cities) to lull foreign investors to invest on the new railway line including 38-km Airport Link from Thủ Thiêm - Long Thành International Airport to connect with Ho Chi Minh city MRT Line 2 (Bến Thành - Thủ Thiêm) along with the New line from Ho Chi Minh city to Can Tho. For the line from Ho Chi Minh city to Phnom Penh, they need to negotiate with People Committee of Tay Ninh to come up with the line from Ho Chi Minh city to Tay Ninh via Cu Chi with the branch line at Moc Bai checkpoint for border crossing
Cần Thơ muốn làm đường sắt nối TP HCM trước năm 2030

TP.HCM bàn với Đồng Nai làm đường sắt nhẹ Thủ Thiêm - Long Thành

Furthermore, Politburo is asking Vietnam Railway to implement Central Highland railway 
from Danang - Kon Tum - Pleiku in Gia Lai province - Buôn Ma Thuột in Đắk Lắk province - Bình Phước to connect with Di An - Lộc Ninh railway line at Chơn Thành in Bình Phước Province

https://www.unescap.org/sites/default/files/Viet Nam country report-TAR WGM-5.pdf
Quy hoạch 9 tuyến đường sắt mới đến năm 2030
https://english.thesaigontimes.vn/nine-new-railways-expected-to-be-developed-by-2030
https://baodautu.vn/de-xuat-quy-hoa...m-25-tuyen-voi-chieu-dai-6409-km-d150223.html
https://futuresoutheastasia.com/central-highlands-railways/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thai tourists inviting fellow Thai tourists to take a ride of Lao - China railway even though the cross border service to Yunnan has not been opened yet



__ https://www.facebook.com/Taeremix.Backpacker/posts/563069411874402


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

According to CRRC Twitter, third trainset enters revenue operations:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528713264867291138
Ghostpoet


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

The cargo connection track from Vientiane South and Tha Nalaeng station will be opened on 26 June 2022 to facilitate cargo transportation - so far, there are 11,000 cargo trips on Lao - China railway - 80% are Chinese exports to Laos, Thailand, Myanmar, Cambodia, Vietnam and Malaysia including electronic applicances, electronic instruments, fertilizer, garment and textiles while the other 20% are imports to Mainland China inclding iron ores, tapioca starch, para rubber and other mineral ores while Thai exports on Lao - China railwayt are rice, fruits, para rubber wood products and para rubber products. 

Lao - China railway is laying 2.8 km of track from Vientiane South station to Thanaleng Dry Port while Thanaleng Dry Port is laying the 1.2 km from Tha Nalaeng station to Thanaleng Dry Port to allow cargo trains from Vientiane South station to Tha Nalaeng station as the replacement of transshipment by trucks. 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L1C imagery taken on May 6, 2022




apps.sentinel-hub.com






Vientiane Times


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> ......
> so far, there are 11,000 cargo trips on Lao - China railway - 80% are Chinese exports to Laos, Thailand, Myanmar, Cambodia, Vietnam and Malaysia including electronic applicances, electronic instruments, fertilizer, garment and textiles while the other 20% are imports to Mainland China inclding iron ores, tapioca starch, para rubber and other mineral ores while Thai exports on Lao - China railwayt are rice, fruits, para rubber wood products and para rubber products.
> ......


The quoted numbers may be easily misinterpreted. These are freights handled by this particular dry port, but not the total volume on the Laos-China Railway. Some railway cargos entering or leaving Laos on trucks rather than trains were probably not included.

The statistics from Chinese custom on cross border shipping on this railway up to early May are: 152.6 / 308.9 kilo tons and 3.7 / 1.3 billions RMB of export / import. This is consistent with the projected 1:2 ratio, in terms of export/import shipping volumes. In terms of value, machines and electronics exported from China obviously worth a lot more than the imported minerals and agricultural products at the same weight.

To put the numbers further in context, in 2021, Chinese exports/imports to/from Laos and Thailand in USD are 1.7B/2.7B and 69B/62B, respectively.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

From Vang Vieng to Kasi on a green train. Nice view of mountains, boring view of tunnels.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

you can't have one without the other.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The quoted numbers may be easily misinterpreted. These are freights handled by this particular dry port, but not the total volume on the Laos-China Railway. Some railway cargos entering or leaving Laos on trucks rather than trains were probably not included.
> 
> The statistics from Chinese custom on cross border shipping on this railway up to early May are: 152.6 / 308.9 kilo tons and 3.7 / 1.3 billions RMB of export / import. This is consistent with the projected 1:2 ratio, in terms of export/import shipping volumes. In terms of value, machines and electronics exported from China obviously worth a lot more than the imported minerals and agricultural products at the same weight.
> 
> To put the numbers further in context, in 2021, Chinese exports/imports to/from Laos and Thailand in USD are 1.7B/2.7B and 69B/62B, respectively.


Thai custom reports that there are already export from Thailand via Lao - China Railway in the 1st Quarter of 2022 (Started on 10 January 2022) with the weight of 2,611.88 metric tons with the price tag of 424.81 milion Baht. Fruits such as Durian, Mangoesteen, and coconut has account ot 63.92% of the first quarter of 2022 exports in comparison with the export in 2021









มนัญญาแก้ปัญหาด่านหนองคาย เคลียร์ทางส่งสินค้าผ่านรถไฟไทย-ลาว-จีน


"มนัญญา" ลุยแก้ปัญหาความแออัดด่านตรวจพืชหนองคาย รองรับการขยายตัวส่งออก-นำเข้า ผ่านทางรถไฟสายไทย-ลาว-จีน สินค้าเกษตรไปยังประเทศจีน วันที่ 25 พฤษภาคม 2565




www.prachachat.net


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Progress on Lao - Thai railway extension to Khamsavat reported on 14 May 2022 including termite welding of steel rails


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Price to pay for cheap seats: Train K12 came to a stop at Nakhok Station to yield to Train C81 coming from the other direction.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

New ticket rates for Lao - China Railway in Lao Kip using exchange rates of 2,200 Kip for 1 Renminbi Yuan effective on 1 June 2022
Vientiane Capital - Phone Hong: Business class EMU 194,000 First class EMU 106,000, Second Class EMU 68,000 Soft Bed 117,000 Ordinary Seat 48,000
Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: Business class EMU 370,000 First class EMU 200,000, Second Class EMU 125,000 Soft Bed 220,000 Ordinary Seat 90,000
Vientiane Capital - Kasy: Business class EMU 499,000 First class EMU 268,000, Second Class EMU 169,000 Soft Bed 299,000 Ordinary Seat 121,000
Vientiane Capital - Luang Phrabang: Business class EMU 715,000 First class EMU 383,000, Second Class EMU 242,000 Soft Bed 425,000 Ordinary Seat 172,000
Vientiane Capital - Mueang Nga: Business class EMU 876,000 First class EMU 469,000, Second Class EMU 295,000 Soft Bed 519,000 Ordinary Seat 211,000
Vientiane Capital - Na Mor: Business class EMU 1,012,000 First class EMU 603,000, Second Class EMU 378,000 Soft Bed 669,000 Ordinary Seat 271,000
Vientiane Capital - Na Toey: Business class EMU 1,175,000 First class EMU 629,000, Second Class EMU 394,000 Soft Bed 697,000 Ordinary Seat 282,000
Vientiane Capital - Bo Ten: Business class EMU 1,210,000 First class EMU 647,000, Second Class EMU 407,000 Soft Bed 719,000 Ordinary Seat 290,000



__ https://www.facebook.com/Laophattananews/posts/2126274314206843


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> New ticket rates for Lao - China Railway in Lao Kip using exchange rates of 2,200 Kip for 1 Renminbi Yuan effective on 1 June 2022
> Vientiane Capital - Phone Hong: Business class EMU 194,000 First class EMU 106,000, Second Class EMU 68,000 Soft Bed 117,000 Ordinary Seat 48,000
> Vientiane Capital - Vang Vieng: Business class EMU 370,000 First class EMU 200,000, Second Class EMU 125,000 Soft Bed 220,000 Ordinary Seat 90,000
> Vientiane Capital - Kasy: Business class EMU 499,000 First class EMU 268,000, Second Class EMU 169,000 Soft Bed 299,000 Ordinary Seat 121,000
> ...


Unfortunately, given the drastic depreciation of the KIP, the price adjustment is inevitable. Wonder what the long distance bus tickets cost these days.

Meanwhile, the train with Business Class seats and additional First Class seats is finally serving C84/C83, running between Vientiane and Luang Prabang. Hope the well-heeled Laotians and foreign tourists will help to prevent further increases for some time.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thai tourist try riding Business class from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang (C83) with run only some days, not daily



__ https://www.facebook.com/terasphere/posts/10158434843926809


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Opening Na Moh station in Oudomxay province, 30 km from Lao - China Border and 20 km from Na Toey station on 1 June 2022 
https://laotiantimes.com/2022/06/01/lao-china-railway-opens-new-station-in-oudomxay-province/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Price to pay for cheap seats: Train K12 came to a stop at Nakhok Station to yield to Train C81 coming from the other direction.


Passing Loop stop as usual.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

In an interesting development, the Chinese border town of Mohan is now under the management of the city of Kunming some 500km away. Last year, Kunming came last in GDP increase among the provincial capital cities. This move is apparently designed to boost Kunming's stature as an international port. The Kunming-Vientiane Railway will be counted on heavily for the development of the region. That should be a win-win all around.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Latest condition of Kham Savat railway terminus and 7.5 km Tha Nalaeng - Kham Savat station


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Don't understand the narration, but a very rich visual of the history of the Lao railway, past and now.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> Don't understand the narration, but a very rich visual of the history of the Lao railway, past and now.


The very first train of Laos
Don det- Don khon railway built by French Indochina.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

It's humorous to see the minivans at the Luang Prabang Station painted in the color scheme of the Lan Xang trains. There seemed only one at the beginning. And now there are so many of them.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Using Lao - China Railway to support the economic progress of Isan region, so the seemless connection between Lao - Thai railway and Lao - China Railway, espectially cargo trains, is necessary. Need one stop service custom service as well as quarantine for quick cross border without delays at the checkpoints to allow further export even beyond mainland China. 








เส้นทางรถไฟ “ลาว-จีน” เสริมมั่งคั่ง ศก.อีสาน


ในวันนี้ภาคเอกชนไทยและลาวมีความกระตือรือร้นต้องการทำการค้าร่วมกัน หลังจากที่ทั้งสองผ่านพ้นสถานการณ์การแพร่ระบาดของโควิด-19 กลับมาเปิดประเทศเต็มรูปแบบ และเปิดด่านการค้าชายแดนอีกครั้งที่จะมีผลต่อการเติบโตทางเศรษฐกิจในระดับอนุภูมิภาค




www.bangkokbiznews.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

To take advantage of the Laos-China Railway, Thailand should expedite Phase Three of the Thai-Sino Railway Project, i.e., build that new bridge ASAP. This will remove the potential bottleneck and keep a big chunk of logistics business in Thailand.

Also of great importance is to understand the new economic ecosystem under RCEP and the new railway. All countries / regions should identify sectors of competence to thrive on and to transition out of sectors that are vulnerable to new competitions. The governments should strive to help their people adjusting to the new environment and optimizing their resources and efforts. For example, it may be difficult to compete against large Chinese industrial farms on certain vegetables, but at the same time, the vast Chinese market is open to other vegetables. People should pick and fight battles that they can win.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Luang Prabang Station


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Inspecting the progress on Khamsavat Railway terminus as a part of 7.5-km Tha Nalaeng - Vientiane (Khamsavat) railway line funded by NEDA loan with 6300 sq. m. for the first floor and 3600 sq.m. for the second floor with 2 platforms for meter gauge trains and the design to reduce the need to install air-conditions to cut down electric bills 
This line can handle 14 cargo trains with 25 BCFs for each train. Khamsavat railway terminus will allow Thai entrepreneurs to lease the space to handle the container yard and commercial development of the station area and more employment with more importation of construction materials from Thailand along with other Thai products 



__ https://www.facebook.com/DRT.OfficialFanpage/posts/324645366526599


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Wisarut said:


> Inspecting the progress on Khamsavat Railway terminus as a part of 7.5-km Tha Nalaeng - Vientiane (Khamsavat) railway line funded by NEDA loan with 6300 sq. m. for the first floor and 3600 sq.m. for the second floor with 2 platforms for meter gauge trains and the design to reduce the need to install air-conditions to cut down electric bills
> This line can handle 14 cargo trains with 25 BCFs for each train. Khamsavat railway terminus will allow Thai entrepreneurs to lease the space to handle the container yard and commercial development of the station area and more employment with more importation of construction materials from Thailand along with other Thai products
> 
> 
> ...


Once Kham Savat railway terminus has been opened by the mid 2022, the 4 passenger trains a day (2 pairs) will cross the border will be extended to Khamsavat Railway terminus.
In year 2023, these 4 passenger trains will be extended to Udonthani to meet the popular demands to go shopping as well as to reach Udonthani international airport as well as Udonthani bus terminal to allow the travel to Nakhon Phnom, Sakon Nakhon. Furthermore, the new cross border service from Nakhon Ratchasima to Kham Savat to allow the travel to Isan region will be implemented
In Year 2025, there will be a serious consideration to allow SP25/26 to cross the border to Kham Savat to allow the passengers to use airconditioned sleeper carriage and adding the new service to Pataya since Kaeng Khoi - Klong 19 Bypass double tracking along with double tracking from Chachoengsao to Sri racha has been opened for service. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/TransportDailynews/posts/573644397546132


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The current train service is just an extension of specific long distance trains at Nong Khai. It would be interesting to see how the new station will be used as a bona fide terminal for train services between Laos and Thailand. If successful, this is going to put even more pressure on that bridge.

The economic benefit is certainly there. If properly executed, it is going to be great for Laos and the Isan region.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Cross countries high speed railway, China-Laos HSR, connecting East Asia and South East Asia*
The USD 6 Billion Thousand-Km-Long China-Laos Railway 
The 1,035-km electrified passenger and cargo railway, connecting Kunming in southwest China's Yunnan Province with Laos’ capital Vientiane. 
The railway will shorten travel between Vientiane and the China-Laos border from two days to just three hours, and the trip from Vientiane to Kunming can be done overnight.

China-Laos bullet train route Xishuangbanna section in China's Yunnan ethnic Thai autonomous region


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is a worrisome report about the debt burden Laos has taken on for the railway and several dams. I would note that WION is an India based news network with a strong anti-China bias, but there is probably a real problem with travel still limited by Covid and cargo slowed by customs inspections.




__ https://www.facebook.com/451369008407073/posts/2076716759205615


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Railway announcement in Lao language



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559023545637513


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lunarwhite said:


> Here is a worrisome report about the debt burden Laos has taken on for the railway and several dams. I would note that WION is an India based news network with a strong anti-China bias, but there is probably a real problem with travel still limited by Covid and cargo slowed by customs inspections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be a big concern as Lao kip has fallen down from 250 Kips for 1 Baht to 600 Kips for 1 Baht


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

People should get the basic facts straight if they are really interested in a topic. The Laos-China Railway is 70% owned by Chinese entities before being transferred to Laos after 50 years. Both the borrower and the lender are essentially Chinese entities. The bulk of the financial risk is borne by China, not Laos.

The current economic situation is not good for any projects, including the Laos-China Railway. But that's not a debt driven problem. Infrastructure projects of such large scale take decades to break even. However, their economic benefits transcend these projects. That's why such projects are usually carried out by public entities, before the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model came on the scene. 

The Laos-China Railway is a quasi PPP project. It is designed for profit. But even if the project itself ends up with a loss, the overall economic benefit makes it easy to justify support by the governments behind the project.

Also keep in mind the Lao vision of being the land-link for the mainland Southeast Asia. The railway does not only serve Laos, but also the whole Southeast Asia and China. It's projected that more than 50% of the cargo traffic will only pass through Laos. And that's the economic foundation of the Laos-China Railway.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

well said ... Most people cannot the forest because the trees got in the way.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Wisarut said:


> This should be a big concern as Lao kip has fallen down from 250 Kips for 1 Baht to 600 Kips for 1 Baht


Laos kip is hardly exchangeable in Thailand except for the border town. The tachliek in Myanmar border Mae Sai Thailand price almost everything in Thai baht. Same for Houxay in opposite of Chiang khong of Thailand.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Even in Vientiane, it seems that many big ticket items are priced in USD or Baht.

The ticket price for the Laos-China Railway went up 20% in June. There are still plenty of passengers for now. Not sure how the cargo shipping rates changed.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

OnRail123 said:


> People should get the basic facts straight if they are really interested in a topic. The Laos-China Railway is 70% owned by Chinese entities before being transferred to Laos after 50 years. Both the borrower and the lender are essentially Chinese entities. The bulk of the financial risk is borne by China, not Laos.
> 
> The current economic situation is not good for any projects, including the Laos-China Railway. But that's not a debt driven problem. Infrastructure projects of such large scale take decades to break even. However, their economic benefits transcend these projects. That's why such projects are usually carried out by public entities, before the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model came on the scene.
> 
> ...


Very true, China builds so much HSR with an eye on the massive benefits that HSR can bring to the local economies, not the HSR itself. HSR becomes the number one preferred mode of transportation by the Chinese public. even for foreigners living in China, they also largely choose HSR over flight. US ambassador to China just post a photo on Twitter, showing how he enjoyed the ride.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

China-Laos Railway inducts Lao train drivers


China-Laos Railway inducts Lao train drivers-



english.news.cn




VIENTIANE, June 19 (Xinhua) -- With all 66 Lao trainees passing an examination for assistant train drivers on Saturday, the China-Laos Railway is inducting its first group of Lao train drivers.

According to the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd. (LCRC), which is responsible for the operation of the Lao section of the China-Laos Railway, the company has been speeding up local talent development since the inauguration of the railway in December last year.

Through the study of theories as well as one-on-one internship on the train, the trainees have mastered relevant knowledge and accumulated abundant driving experiences, the LCRC told Xinhua on Sunday.

After about half a year of intensive training, all 66 Lao trainees have respectively taken on duties on the EMU (electric multiple unit), the passenger and freight trains, and special engineering locomotives for over 10,000 km.

According to the LCRC, a joint venture based in the Lao capital Vientiane, the 66 Lao assistant train drivers will firstly go to work with Chinese train drivers, and the Lao crews will work independently in the future. ■


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

A morning train from Vientiane to Luang Prabang is added for this weekend to accommodate increasing demands. What they should do is to double up the morning train to Boten and leave half of the train at Luang Prabang. Depending on demand, that half can return to Vientiane on its own or wait and reconnect with the returning Boten train. That would save a time slot on the single track railway.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The connection line between the Thai-Lao Railway and the Laos-China Railway seems a single standard gauge track. Cargos will probably be transferred between the meter gauge wagons and the standard gauge wagons by forklifts operating on a platform between the two tracks. Gantry cranes should be a lot more efficient for that job.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Vientiane Station 7 months after opening. The volume of people and traffic speak for themselves.






The railway was rushed into operation, due to political pressure, I guess. Many services were not ready at the opening and are still not ready today. Shopping malls, hotels and office buildings will spring up around the station, eventually. There may even be paid toilets outside the station, as outlined in LCR's request for proposal. It takes time and patience for all the pieces to come together.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Vientiane Station 7 months after opening. The volume of people and traffic speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thai tourists have flooded Luang Phrabang city even fill up all the hotels














in Luang Phrabang city even the low season, thanks







to Lao - China railway. This would compelled Lao - China railway Co. Ltd. to run even more frequent trains







between Vientiane and Luang Phrabang along with the joint venture development of railway hotel







near Luang Phrabang railway station and regular bus services between Luang Phrabang railway station and Luang Phrabang city for better connection


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Public outrage for forcing the customers who want to take a ride of Lao - China Railway to wait in a long line outdoor without roof to protect those passengers from rainstorm. Need better management on the waiting passengers right now!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1039338933450340



Now, Lao - China Railway has to response with the public outrages through social networks by installing more seats while letting those passengers to enter into station building during the rainstorm


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Earlier this year, a survey estimated more than a million Isaan people want to take the Laos-China Railway within one year. This seems coming true: Over a million Isaan people keen to ride Laos-China high-speed train: survey

By the time that the novelty wears off for Thai tourists, tourists from China and the rest of the world will pick up the slack. Not to mention that the myth that Lao people can't afford the tickets has long been debunked.

It's safe to say that the passenger service on the Laos-China Railway is on a solid footing. LCR should not waste the good will away but make sure that the passenger experience is getting better and better.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Earlier this year, a survey estimated more than a million Isaan people want to take the Laos-China Railway within one year. This seems coming true: Over a million Isaan people keen to ride Laos-China high-speed train: survey
> 
> By the time that the novelty wears off for Thai tourists, tourists from China and the rest of the world will pick up the slack. Not to mention that the myth that Lao people can't afford the tickets has long been debunked.
> 
> It's safe to say that the passenger service on the Laos-China Railway is on a solid footing. LCR should not waste the good will away but make sure that the passenger experience is getting better and better.


Run more frequent trains to Luang Phrabang along with the set up of Railway Hotel at Luang Phrabang station will help


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> Run more frequent trains to Luang Phrabang along with the set up of Railway Hotel at Luang Phrabang station will help


LCR will need to acquire additional trains soon. They can't double up the two trains to Luang Prabang and run that holiday train to Muang Xai.

According to their FB page, they are building a partition at the Vientiane Station to allow people going inside. Putting chairs outside is not the solution. They need to set up restaurants and a shopping concourse for passengers and non-ticket holders to benefit both the Station and the visitors.

Building hotels around Luang Prabang Station is a good idea. It's imperative for the government to limit developments in the old town to preserve its character and charm.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> LCR will need to acquire additional trains soon. They can't double up the two trains to Luang Prabang and run that holiday train to Muang Xai.
> 
> According to their FB page, they are building a partition at the Vientiane Station to allow people going inside. Putting chairs outside is not the solution. They need to set up restaurants and a shopping concourse for passengers and non-ticket holders to benefit both the Station and the visitors.
> 
> Building hotels around Luang Prabang Station is a good idea. It's imperative for the government to limit developments in the old town to preserve its character and charm.


If the new EMU sets to allow the increase of frequency for Vientiane - Luang Phrabang route is not an option, the "donation" or "long term lease" of the same types of EMUs from Kunming Railway office or from China - Lao railway section would be helpful. 

World heritage status of Luang Phrabang city has already forbidden any highrise developments in both sides of the old town (Luang Phrabang city on the eastern bank and Phu Si area on the western bank), so it is about time to come up with the contract to construct Railway Hotel on the railway land. Shopping? well, possible.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> If the new EMU sets to allow the increase of frequency for Vientiane - Luang Phrabang route is not an option, the "donation" or "long term lease" of the same types of EMUs from Kunming Railway office or from China - Lao railway section would be helpful.
> 
> World heritage status of Luang Phrabang city has already forbidden any highrise developments in both sides of the old town (Luang Phrabang city on the eastern bank and Phu Si area on the western bank), so it is about time to come up with the contract to construct Railway Hotel on the railway land. Shopping? well, possible.


Operationally, LCR is just a department of the Kunming Railway. Borrowing green trains and locomotives is just a scheduling issue to Kunming Railway. But it would not look good if the EMU is not in the LCR color scheme and interior style.

LCR needs at least one more EMU trainset for cross-border operation to Kunming. Given the passenger volume these days, they may need more. It's a good problem to have.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thai tourists have come to ride Lao - China railway for the route to Vang Vieng and Luang Phrabang - but need to make online reservation since those hotels in Luang Phrabang need a proof of purchasing Lao - china railway tickets as a proof to make hotel reservations.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

There is neither a restaurant nor a store inside the Vientiane Station yet. But there is a badminton court. Bring your rackets.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> There is neither a restaurant nor a store inside the Vientiane Station yet. But there is a badminton court. Bring your rackets.


According to the LCR facebook page, it has announced the auction of the commercial space and parking in the late of May. So far it has not annouced whether it is boded or not. if the answer is yes, at least the contractors has not enter the site yet 
To provided temporary badminton court for the staff must been approved by the station master


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Peace Train has brought People Liberation Army of China to arrive Vientiane Central station on 19 July 2022 and there will be welcome ceremony on 25 July 2022 








ຂະບວນລົດໄຟສັນຕິພາບ ຂອງກອງທັບປົດປ່ອຍປະຊາຊົນຈີນ ເດີນທາງຮອດນະຄອນຫລວງວຽງຈັນ


ພິທີຕ້ອນຮັບໜ່ວຍແພດ “ຂະບວນລົດໄຟສັນຕິພາບ” ກອງທັບປົດປ່




laopost.com






http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-07/23/content_10172917.htm


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Differences between Thai - China High Speed Railway vs. Lao - China Railway 








เว็บไซต์รัฐบาลไทย


ทำเนียบรัฐบาล




www.thaigov.go.th







__ https://www.facebook.com/ThaigovSpokesman/posts/419576193538451


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> Differences between Thai - China High Speed Railway vs. Lao - China Railway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts, when given without proper context, can be just as misleading as lies.

Laos has neither the funds nor capability to build a railway on its own, not in the past, not at the present, and not in the near future. But Laos will fully own the railway 50 years from now. More importantly, Laos will speed up its economic development with the railway, right now, and will soon have qualified and experienced Laotian railway workers and experts to build new railways for Laos going forward.

Thailand has a long railway history and a railway building industry. Thailand is economically far better off than Laos. Given a few decades, Thailand can build its own high speed railways, even without any foreign involvement. Or, with some foreign expertise, be it Chinese, Japanese, or European, Thailand can build a high speed railway within a decade. The building process may be further expedited by making use of external funding, if so desired. It's Thailand's choice, one way or another.

As to what type of railway to build, in addition to the big difference in wealth, Thailand's population density is four times that of Laos. What works for Thailand may not work for Laos, and vice versa. There are a host of other factors in play. Case in point, the just opened Daili-Baoshan Railway in China has a top speed of only 140km/h.


----------



## hbbkk (Jun 17, 2015)

OnRail123 said:


> Facts, when given without proper context, can be just as misleading as lies.
> 
> Laos has neither the funds nor capability to build a railway on its own, not in the past, not at the present, and not in the near future. But Laos will fully own the railway 50 years from now. More importantly, Laos will speed up its economic development with the railway, right now, and will soon have qualified and experienced Laotian railway workers and experts to build new railways for Laos going forward.
> 
> ...


Your are right, there is totally different context btw Laos railway and Thai's HSR. such comparison is politically motivated for both pro and anti-gov camps. Comparing construction costs is especially meaningless. The total length of tunnels is 46% of the whole Laos railway, while the total length of tunnel of Bangkok-Nakhon Rachasima HSR is on 12.2 Km or about 5% of total length.

Instead of engaging in the war of words, Thai government is better to speed-up the work on 2nd phase of Thailand-China railway and secure the commence of construction within the tenure of this administration.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

hbbkk said:


> Your are right, there is totally different context btw Laos railway and Thai's HSR. such comparison is politically motivated for both pro and anti-gov camps. Comparing construction costs is especially meaningless. The total length of tunnels is 46% of the whole Laos railway, while the total length of tunnel of Bangkok-Nakhon Rachasima HSR is on 12.2 Km or about 5% of total length.
> 
> Instead of engaging in the war of words, Thai government is better to speed-up the work on 2nd phase of Thailand-China railway and secure the commence of construction within the tenure of this administration.


Good point on the construction cost. It is shameful to exploit the uninformed audience on such an obvious matter.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

LCR is true to their words. Waiting passengers can now enter the station without ticket and security check. The upper level at the east side is sectioned off as the free waiting area. This area was designated for shopping activities. It remains to be seen what they are going to do when the vendors move in.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China railway started to ask if people would accept the standee tickets







if the seat tickets







are sold out



__ https://www.facebook.com/Laophattananews/posts/2171655976335343



Long line of purchasing train tickets







at Vientiane capital station







on 26 July 2022.



__ https://www.facebook.com/targetmagazinelaos/posts/7944513908922199


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> LCR is true to their words. Waiting passengers can now enter the station without ticket and security check. The upper level at the east side is sectioned off as the free waiting area. This area was designated for shopping activities. It remains to be seen what they are going to do when the vendors move in.


There are certain option for east side. Starbuck, burger joint. Supervised Massage chair etc.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Meanwhile, in Luang Prabang, people are taking matters into their own hands with an outdoor market in front of the station. It may have to come down eventually, when the official development is underway.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Exiting from the Friendship Tunnel into the Chinese side:









At first, a sanitizing shower









And then, an X-Ray scan of the containers









From First Thing After Crossing the Border


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Even worse, those who have purchased and hoarded the tickets 🎟 started to sell those Lao - China railway tickets 🎟 with 30000 - 50000 Kip surcharge or even 100,000 Kip surcharge 



__ https://www.facebook.com/Laophattananews/posts/2172360026264938



Another incident of unjustified surcharge: agree to pay







tickets







for Lao - China railway at 450 Baht but the actual payment has to be 800 Baht due to surcharges by travel agent
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2902242526706880/permalink/3217785628485900/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Exiting from the Friendship Tunnel into the Chinese side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reference links of this news please, preferably from Xinhua News Agency


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

public outrages after Lao - China Railway has come up with the idea of standee tickets at the same price reserved tickets if seat tickets are sold out - this has forced Lao - China Railway to cancel the idea of standee seats
รถไฟลาว-จีนยอมถอยไม่ขาย "ตั๋วยืน" หันเพิ่มเที่ยว-ต่อตู้รับคนไทยโดยเฉพาะ

ผู้โดยสารรุมจวก "บ.รถไฟลาว-จีน" อ้างที่นั่งเต็ม ขอขาย “ตั๋วยืน”



__ https://www.facebook.com/thestatestimes/posts/635334568309007





__ https://www.facebook.com/bizlaos/posts/2691440627654509










'โซเซียลลาว' รุมสวด!! ระบบจองตั๋วรถไฟลาว-จีน คนลาว-นักท่องเที่ยว 'จองยาก - โดนโก่งราคา'


<p>เพจ Biz Lao ได้โพสต์ข้อความเกี่ยวกับระบบจองตั๋วรถไฟลาว-จีน จากโซเชียลลาว ในเชิงตำหนิและตักเตือน ไว้ว่า...</p> <p>ป่านพุ่นหว่า...<br /> มันขนาดนี้เลยหรือนี่...</p> <p>ไปรอตั้งแต่ 4 โมงเช้า สรุปไม่ได้ตั๋ว...<br /> ดูสภาพ มีแต่เอเย่นต์รับจองปี๋กันเอง ยาวเป็นกิโล</p>...




thestatestimes.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The problem with their "standee" ticket idea is to sell it at the same price. This makes no sense. This ticket functions similarly to the non-reserved seat ticket on the Shinkansen. On the Shinkansen, reserved seats command a slight premium.

At this point, the EMU train is still considered a premium product. They really shouldn't ruin that premium experience with standing passengers and over crowding. Selling standee tickets on the green train makes more sense, as it is understood to be more utilitarian.

It is still not clear whether it will be this crowded outside of the Thai holidays. But it is clear that more train sets are needed.

However, LCR's first priority remains the online ticketing system. The current ticket selling method does not befit the modern train service. And the second priority is to run more trains depending on demand. Currently, all trains start their day from Vientiane. Starting some trains from the other direction may provide more flexibility in scheduling and passenger convenience.

On the positive side, where are the people who were so sure that Lao people can't afford the train tickets?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

OnRail123 said:


> The problem with their "standee" ticket idea is to sell it at the same price. This makes no sense. This ticket functions similarly to the non-reserved seat ticket on the Shinkansen. On the Shinkansen, reserved seats command a slight premium.
> 
> At this point, the EMU train is still considered a premium product. They really shouldn't ruin that premium experience with standing passengers and over crowding. Selling standee tickets on the green train makes more sense, as it is understood to be more utilitarian.
> 
> ...


Chinese railway sell the standing tickets at the same as 2nd class price. I think this is not reasonable. 
I think even LCR didn't expect the passenger business is so good. They need to buy more train sets or start to use the CR Kunming CR200J sets supposed to use on LCR.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> The problem with their "standee" ticket idea is to sell it at the same price. This makes no sense. This ticket functions similarly to the non-reserved seat ticket on the Shinkansen. On the Shinkansen, reserved seats command a slight premium.
> 
> At this point, the EMU train is still considered a premium product. They really shouldn't ruin that premium experience with standing passengers and over crowding. Selling standee tickets on the green train makes more sense, as it is understood to be more utilitarian.
> 
> ...


the heavy load like this one happened during long weekends but Songkran week (11 - 17 April) and New year week (30 December - 5 January) will be the rush period when obtaining the tickets IS Critical ... and for the case of Thai railways => better to sleep either in the railway toilets on the third class carriage with standee or sleeping with the dogs which those old mountain hags have considered those dogs as their children.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Chaos at Luang Phrabang Railway station due to the flood of Thai tourists who came to Luang Phrabang city as well as Thai tourists who have come to purchase tickets for return trip 



__ https://www.facebook.com/pakaad/posts/3261812367396780


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> The problem with their "standee" ticket idea is to sell it at the same price. This makes no sense. This ticket functions similarly to the non-reserved seat ticket on the Shinkansen. On the Shinkansen, reserved seats command a slight premium.
> 
> At this point, the EMU train is still considered a premium product. They really shouldn't ruin that premium experience with standing passengers and over crowding. Selling standee tickets on the green train makes more sense, as it is understood to be more utilitarian.
> 
> ...


According to the previous news reports in February, LCR bought 15 coaches(14 hard seat+1 soft sleeper) for normal train. However in the current operation. Only 7 coaches are being used. My guess is due to short of staff. 
The new candidate has go through the basic training. 

The ideal operation schedule is actually the train to arrive in the morning in Vientiane from Boten. However there is no depot in boten and cross border train is not available now from China.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Travel information from Lao Railway’s Lane Xang | Experience the New Way from Vientiane to Luang Prabang

Compare transportations from Vientiane to Luang Prabang:

*Transportation**Price**Hours*Cars22 – 32 USD10 – 13 hoursPlane70 – 400 USD2 hoursRailway9 – 13 – 21 USD< 2 hours


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Section II of Lao-Thai railway set to open at year-end



> An official in charge told Vientiane Times on Wednesday that the project is now 99.37 per cent complete.
> 
> “The project is expected to open for public use at the end of this year or beginning of 2023,” he said.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

While the passenger service on the Laos-China Railway has been getting a lot of attention lately, the real value of the railway is in logistics.

Vientiane Times: Thai entrepreneurs seek investment opportunities at Thanaleng Dry Port, Vientiane Logistics Park


> President of Thailand’s Kaocharoen Train Transport Co., Ltd., Panya Paputsaro, told the Vientiane Times during his trip to the dry port that he had enjoyed cost-effective services when shipping farm products from Thailand to China, one of the major markets for Thai agricultural produce.
> *Through the dry port, the railways and the China-Europe rail network, Mr Panya said shipments to Europe take only two weeks. Another benefit is that transport by rail cuts costs by up to 40 percent compared to the cost of sea freight, which also takes much longer at about 45 days.*
> This month, the Thai businessman plans to ship dried food from Thailand to Russia by rail.


----------



## maptaphut (Apr 16, 2016)

OnRail123 said:


> While the passenger service on the Laos-China Railway has been getting a lot of attention lately, the real value of the railway is in logistics.
> 
> Vientiane Times: Thai entrepreneurs seek investment opportunities at Thanaleng Dry Port, Vientiane Logistics Park


To Russia ? But to Europe is a missing link, thanks to the russian war in Ukraine.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

There is more than one way to Europe. Here's an illustration from way back in 2019:









Currently, there is another route crossing the Black Sea from Georgia to Romania, and on.

Capacity is unfortunately more limited. But life goes on.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

maptaphut said:


> To Russia ? But to Europe is a missing link, thanks to the russian war in Ukraine.


To Europe, there is another route passing Belarus, which transshipment take place at Brest


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

maptaphut said:


> To Russia ? But to Europe is a missing link, thanks to the russian war in Ukraine.


Well, Thai Logistic firm (Kaocharoen Train Transport Co., Ltd.) has a deal with Italian Clients and they want to please their clients who want to export their products to Thailand.


mabo.univ said:


> To Europe, there is another route passing Belarus, which transshipment take place at Brest


Any route other that make the shipping between Thailand and Italy faster with less troubles would be the first priority for Thai Logistic firm (Kaocharoen Train Transport Co., Ltd.)


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> There is more than one way to Europe. Here's an illustration from way back in 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Many Thai economic experts have suggested Thai farmers and Thai entrepreneurs to exploit the benefits from Lao - China railway (Kunming - Vientiane) to export Thai food and Thai agriculture products into Mainland China. The latest figure in Year 2021 had shown that Thailand has already exported food and agriculture products to mainland China at 11,411 Million US Dollars or 380,000 million Baht (26.7% of the exported food and agriculture markets of Thailand, up from 15.6% in 2012) . 80% of Thai exports of food and agriculture products to Mainland China have been by shipping. 
Here are the potential of Lao - China Railway:

1. Lao - China Railway has a big potential to cut down the shipping time and shipping cost as the alternative land route to the truck which suffer from the bottleneck at the border checkpoints. The shipping by trucks has the cost of 6,055 Baht per metric ton while taking 2-3 days from Vientiane to Kunming, more expensive than Lao - China Railway which takes only 15 hours with the shipping cost of 15,921.20 Renminbi Yuan or 3,243 Baht per metric ton. 

Furthermore, Thai SMEs could export their food products to mainland China via CBEC [Cross-Border e-Commerce] platform which participated by 812.1 Million Chinese nettizens, especially Gen Z and Gen Y (54.8% of all who participated in CBEC) and expand the food and agriculture product to other countries via Lao - China Railways.

2. Mainland China has imported food at 198,700,000 Million US Dollars (12.3% of all imported products by Mainland china) with the average growth of 9.4% (CAGR year 2010 - 2021). This should be the great oppotunity for Thailand to export more food, especially vegetables and fruits . Thai food which are going to reap the benefits from Lao - China Railway are
2.1. refrigerated and frozen Fresh fruits as well as dried fruits including date palm fruits and nuts => 19.9% growth rate
2.2. refrigerated and frozen chicken => 19.7% growth rate
Just these 2 kinds of Thai food alone will reap the increasing exports by 130 million US Dollars (4,329 million Baht) in 2022 - 2025 with expected goals 10,000 million Baht in 2028-2030.

3. The big concerns are the red tapes at Lao border as well as the export regulations and export restrictions in various forms.

However, Lao - China railway has shown a potential risk of cheap vegetables dumped into Thai market, so Thai farmers and entrepreneurs along with exporters must focus on high value products such as Organic fruits and vegetables along with the food for Chinese consumers who are health conscious.


https://www.prachachat.net/finance/news-998547


https://www.prachachat.net/columns/news-997146 
Krungthai COMPASS ชี้ รถไฟจีน-ลาว ดันส่งออกสินค้าเกษตรเพิ่ม 4 พันล้าน


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Finally, Lao - China Railway has forced Lao people to accept standee tickets for Lao - China EMU - Public outrages ensue to the point that even the State media have to report this incident
เจอรายแรก! “ตั๋วยืน” รถไฟลาว-จีน ผู้โดยสารโวยไหนบอกยอมถอย?



__ https://www.facebook.com/BEecRaZyGiRL/posts/5937261899622551


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

( source Frickr )


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Wisarut said:


> Vientiane Khamsavat railway station has shown the real progress - almost done


Inside Vientiane Khamsavat station - 19 September 2022



__ https://www.facebook.com/SthaniRthfiSayTawanXxkNiPrathesthiy/posts/482293680575804


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

A new travelogue on the Laos-China Railway

Laos: The new long distance train journey through the spectacular countryside


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

*Laos-China Railway Upgrades its Train Ticket*
By Phontham Visapra
-
October 4, 2022

_The Laos-China railway has modified its train ticket design so that relevant information is listed in a more streamlined manner._
Since its inception last year, the design of the Laos-China Railway train ticket has undergone several revisions. And from October 2, to present information like seat number, seat type, train number, date, and time more clearly on the ticket, it has again been altered slightly.
Laos-China Railway Upgrades its Train Ticket - Laotian Times 



__ https://www.facebook.com/laotiantimes/posts/474769638010228


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Effect of Lao - China Railway: the end of airline flight on Vientiane - Oudomxay route:








การบินลาวปิดฉาก "เส้นทางบินอุดมไซ" หลังถูก “รถไฟลาว-จีน” แทนที่


ลูกเรือการบินลาวร่วมอาลัยเที่ยวบินสุดท้าย“เวียงจันทน์-อุดมไซ” หลังเปิดให้บริการนานกว่า 20 ปี ต้องหยุดบินเพราะผู้โดยสารเปลี่ยนไปเดินทางโดยรถไฟลาว-จีนแทน




mgronline.com





The housings for those who sacrifice their land plots and houses for the construction of Lao - China Railway around Na Toey along with Bo Ten as very shoddy facilities and infrastructure ...Similar thing happened to Mueang Nga and Mueang Xay in Oudomxay and Ban Na Khok and Luang Phrabang in Luang Phrabang province








ບ້ານຈັດສັນ ນາເຕີຍ ຂາດສິ່ງອຳນວຍ ຄວາມສະດວກ


ປະຊາຊົນ ຢູ່ແຂວງຫລວງນໍ້າທາ ທີ່ໄດ້ຮັບຜົລກະທົບ ຈາກໂຄງການ ທາງຣົຖໄຟ ລາວ-ຈີນ ສ່ວນໃຫຍ່ບໍ່ຕ້ອງການ ໂຍກຍ້າຍ ໄປຢູ່ບ້ານຈັດສັນ ນາເຕີຍ ຍ້ອນເຮືອນບໍ່ໄດ້ ມາດຕະຖານ ແລະຂາດ ສິ່ງອໍານວຍຄວາມສະດວກ ຫລາຍຢ່າງ.




www.rfa.org


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Staff members of the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd. (LCRC) restore railway facilities during a joint emergency exercise aimed at responding to security incidents on China-Laos Railway in Lao Capital. 
XINHUA 2022-09-28T01:26:27Z VIENTIANE, Sept. 28 (Xinhua) -- A joint emergency exercise aimed at responding to security incidents on China-Laos Railway was held on Tuesday in Lao capital Vientiane. The exercise was held by the Laos-China Railway Co., Ltd., a joint venture responsible for the operation of the railway, and coordinated by the Chinese embassy in Laos, the Laos Ministry of National Defence and the Ministry of Public Security. According to the Chinese embassy, the joint emergency exercise achieved the expected results and tested emergency response to security incidents, emergency coordination, information transmission, and emergency handling capabilities. It provided a solid guarantee for effective maintenance of the safety of China-Laos Railway transportation and the safety of passengers and railway staff. The China-Laos Railway, a landmark project of high-quality Belt and Road cooperation, started operation in December 2021.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is Thai version of this news from Ministry of Transportation:

SRT and LRA (Lao Railway Authority) have made agreement on 26 July 2022, 9 August 2022 that :
1. Tha Nalaeng will function as International Station as it is right now.
2. Lao Railway Authority must send their men to get training how to drive and maintain Thai locomotives, Thai carriages, Thai Wagons and Thai DMUs before
3. planning the passenger services in 3 phases

3.1 Urgent period (Year 2023) Nong Khai - Nalaeng - Ban Khamsavat (4 trains a day - 2 pairs of round trips) in Mid 2023.
3.2 Midterm (year 2024) Udonthani - Na Tha - Nong Khai - Tha Nalaeng - Vientiane Khamsavath (4 trains a day - 2 pairs of round trips) and Nakhon Ratchasima - Vientiane Khamsavath (2 trains a day - 1 pair of round trips)
3.3 Long term (year 2025) Bang Sue Grand Central (Krungthep Aphiway terminal) - Vientiane Khamsavath (2 trains a day - 1 pair of round trips) Pataya- Vientiane Khamsavath (2 trains a day - 1 pair of round trips)

4. For the Thai - Lao High speed train along with double tracking to speed up the cargo service, it will be acccording to the schedule
4.1 Bang Sue Grand Central (Krungthep Aphiway terminal) - Nakhon Ratchasima to be done in 2026
4.2 Nakhon Ratchasima - Nong Khai need further improvement on EIA with a hope to be done in 2028
4.3 Khon Kaen - Nong Khai double tracking (167 km 15 stations) will get cabinet approvals of budget by the end of 2022

5. Administration on the rail traffic across the existing 1st Friendship bridge and new railway bridges
5.1 During the construction of the new bridge, there will be 7 pairs of cargo trains (totally 14 trains) with 25 BCFs for each train + Bogie Third Class carriage for railway officer
and Highway Department is working to reinforce the existing Friendship bridge to be able to handle the heavy SDA-3 locomotives with 20-ton axle load (U-20) at 70 kph
instead of running at slow speed of 30 kph on the 15-ton axle load track in case of using the heavy SDA-3 locomotives.

5.2 the new bridge will be 30-meter east of exiting bridge with mixed gauge track with the road traffic lane to deal with busy cross border services with the following agreement
5.2.1. Thailand and Laos must handle the work up to the border
5.2.2. Highway Department is the one who handle the design of the new bridge to be done in the following manners:
Phase 1: Feasibility Study (FS Study) and Initial Environmental Examination (IEE)
Phase 2: Detailed Design and EIA
5.3 Now, Highway Dept is declaring Terms of Reference : (TOR) on the feasibilities
6. Cargo transition yards for seamless connection will be in 2 phases
6.1 Urgent period : development of the existing Nong Khai station for 80-rai (12.8 hectares) cargo transition area for further expansion of Lao - China Railway to be able to
handle more cargo trains from 4 trains a day to 14 trains a day and each cargo train will be expanded from 12 BCFs to 25 BCFs to handle cross border cargo inspection on
46800 sq. m. and 5 land plots (11200 sq. m. each) - 4 land plots will be on bidding and 1 plot for central plan
6.2 Long term period : Na Tha transition center + container yard to handle Lao - China cargo train. This transition center has hired Chulalongkorn University as adviser and
project analyses along with PPP on Na Tha transition center and container yard to be done in December 2022

7. SRT and Lao Railway authority has discussed on 20 September 2022 to deal with following issues:
7.1 the issues of ticket selling at Tha Nalaeng station after resuming the cross-border passenger train service on 16 September 2022
7.2 the cargo service at Tha Nalaeng Dry port of Vientiane Logistics Park (VLP) which has been handled by Sitthi Logistics Co. Ltd. (subsidiary of Petro Trading Lao PCL)
with the 50-year concession holder that covers into the container yard of Tha Nalaeng station between Tha Nalaeng station and Vientiane South station.
the container yard of Tha Nalaeng station can handle maximum 20000 container boxes even though the current volume is about 2000 container boxes of agriculture products and
fertilizer.

Vientiane Logistics Park (VLP) consists of Dry Port - Export Processing Zone - Free Trade Zone - Logistics Park - Tank Farm on 2,387.5 Rai (382 hectares) of land at
Ban Dongphosy, Hadsayfong district of Vientiane capital, 1.5 km from Friendship bridge. The 1.8 km access road with fences is still under construction to allow the trucks from
Friendship Bridge to force the trucks to get custom clearance at Dry Port as a part of Lao Logistics Link (LLL) policy

7.3 still working on the yard as a part of 2.8 km railway track from Vientiane South - Tha Nalaeng Dry port with the distance of 2.8 km

‘อนุทิน-ศักดิ์สยาม’นำทีมไทยแลนด์ลุยสปป.ลาว ถกรถไฟเชื่อมขนส่ง 2 ประเทศ



__ https://www.facebook.com/sod.mot/posts/472900148213685















The Thailand-Laos rail project linking the China-Laos railway is on track, with services expected to commence in mid-2023 and both countries agreeing that Thanaleng station in Vientiane’s Hadxayfong district will be an international one, the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) said on Wednesday.








Thailand-Laos railway project steams ahead, operations to start in mid-2023


The Thailand-Laos rail project linking the China-Laos railway is on track, with services expected to commence in mid-2023 and both countries agreeing that Thanaleng station in Vientiane’s Hadxayfong district will be an international one, the State Railway of Thailand (SRT) said on Wednesday.




www.nationthailand.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

It's good to see the shared desire to develop the rail-link. This is a no-brainer economically. Hope the rational minds will carry the day.

The use of Thanaleng Station is rather confusing. With passengers at the Khamsavath Station only 7.5 km away and cargos at the Logistic Park / Dry Port next door, what's the point for having this station?

It's not clear how border control will be carried out. Ideally, it should be at the Khamsavath Station for the passengers. Better still is to have joint border control at the same place for both countries.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> It's good to see the shared desire to develop the rail-link. This is a no-brainer economically. Hope the rational minds will carry the day.
> 
> The use of Thanaleng Station is rather confusing. With passengers at the Khamsavath Station only 7.5 km away and cargos at the Logistic Park / Dry Port next door, what's the point for having this station?
> 
> It's not clear how border control will be carried out. Ideally, it should be at the Khamsavath Station for the passengers. Better still is to have joint border control at the same place for both countries.


Tha Nalaeng has already has its own container yard.
Tha Nalaeng will function like Padang Besar station on Malaysia side.

BTW, Sia Noo (Deputy Prime Minister Anuthin) and Sia Oh (Minister of Transport Saksiam) have made a clear point to the concession owner of Vientiane Logistics Park (VLP) that the ongoing project will allow the cargo from Lao - China Railway to reach into the future land bridge line (Chumporn [Lang Suan] - Ranong) to allow cargo trains to reach Andaman Sea









“อนุทินควงศักดิ์สยาม” ศึกษา 'โลจิสติกส์เวียงจันทน์' เตรียมพัฒนาเพิ่มประสิทธิภาพเชื่อมขนส่งไทยไร้รอยต่อ


“อนุทิน ควง ศักดิ์สยาม” เยี่ยมชมเขตโลจิสติกส์นครหลวงเวียงจันทน์ ศึกษาแนวทางการเชื่อมโยงระบบโลจิสติกส์ของไทยและ สปป.ลาว ให้มีประสิทธิภาพ ปลอดภัยและไร้รอยต่อ มองระยะยาวเชื่อมขนส่งถึง แลนด์บริดจ์




mgronline.com


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> It's good to see the shared desire to develop the rail-link. This is a no-brainer economically. Hope the rational minds will carry the day.
> 
> The use of Thanaleng Station is rather confusing. With passengers at the Khamsavath Station only 7.5 km away and cargos at the Logistic Park / Dry Port next door, what's the point for having this station?
> 
> It's not clear how border control will be carried out. Ideally, it should be at the Khamsavath Station for the passengers. Better still is to have joint border control at the same place for both countries.


Currently the number of the people who use the shuttle service is dismally small 
The immigration work on their own side


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> Currently the number of the people who use the shuttle service is dismally small
> The immigration work on their own side


I agree that it is not worth risking the potential political backlash to have a joint border control operation at this point.

However, it's ridiculous to have passengers boarding at the Khamsavath Station, only to get off a few minutes later at the Thanaleng Station to go through border control, and get back on the train again. 

At the Khamsavath Station, a passenger can only do one of two things: getting on a Thai train going to Thailand, or getting off a Thai train coming back from Thailand. It's the natural place to have Lao border control to save the passengers the additional hassle and time at the Thanaleng Station, if that's the intended arrangement.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanaleng Dry Port prepared to handle cargo train (Hitachi + 25 BCFs + 1 BTC) to carry product from Map Ta Phut to reach Chongqing on Sunday 16th September 2022.
Cr. vientianetimes



__ https://www.facebook.com/AeroLaos/posts/5401436599904860


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

A few interesting updates to the railway:

the external toilet is up
a bit more retail operation inside the station
ticket check is now done by scanner rather than eyeball
the ticket queue is snaking inside rather than outside


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> A few interesting updates to the railway:
> 
> the external toilet is up
> a bit more retail operation inside the station
> ...


the retailer in question are Dao Group which is fine.

The reservation has to be done 3 day in advance at the stations or designated places and purchasing through agencies and the need to pay surcharge of 40-50000 Kip even though it has to show the name and passport number - 817000 passengers already being served


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

After the false start, the Nong Khai - Tha Nalaeng cross border services actually resumed on 15 October 2022. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/senanikomWanghin/posts/670447641361310


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

With the upcoming Loy Krathong Festival, Laos will enter its dry season. After a heavy rainy season, Laos-China Railway workers are mobilized to prepare for the dry season.









































More pictures at: https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_20366235


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Laos launches pilot tourist digital platform



> Digital transformation is not an option but is a must for the Lao tourism sector next year due to the expected surge in the number of tourists from China.
> ......
> hyperinflation this year has hammered the Lao economy and tourism is the only sector that has hinted at a sign of recovery, largely due to the Laos-China Railway, Litthikay said.
> 
> The large influx of tourists from Thailand in July and August proved that the management of tourism in Laos was inadequate, he added.


Interesting comment that highlights the value of the railway:


> Laos is the only country in the region that has a geopolitical advantage in its relationship with China and has a high-speed railway that can transport freight and tourists between China and Asean countries.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Thai family visit Boten by Railway. It's encountered strange but also familiar Chinese food for Thais.
Salabao(baozi) different fillings and taste => patongo(youtiao), long and huge comparing with Thai variations.
Noodle in boten is 2-3 times more comparing with Thai in portion.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Settlement village for people relocated for the Laos-China Railway


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

President of Laos talks about the railway:


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Some very interesting information on the railway from a woman running a food stall around the station. Her cousin used to own the land where her food stall sits on. One of her daughters works for the railway as a train attendant.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Another long awaited development is now in action. The fruit inspection yard at Mohan Station (the first station on the Chinese side) was put into service on December 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


38 metric tons of Durian and 154 metric tons of Longan from Chanthaburi along with 351 metric tons of banana








from the plantation in Laos in 25 container boxes have arrived Mohan railway quarantine station on Saturday 3rd December 2022.



__ https://www.facebook.com/ChinaReportAseanThailand/posts/576556881145777


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> Another long awaited development is now in action. The fruit inspection yard at Mohan Station (the first station on the Chinese side) was put into service on December 3.
> Also on December 3, the tractive tonnage of freight trains on the entire Kunming-Vientiane railway was increased from 2,000 to 2,500 for additional capacity.
> From https://www.163.com/dy/article/HNP29G1J051497H3.html


After opening Mohan Quarantine Station at Mohan Railway station, it is a matter of time for Mainland China to perform arm-twisted tactics against Thai exports of fruits and vegetables to Mainland China unless the fruits and vegetables from Thailand in question are from the plantations owned by Chinese investors in Thailand. Thai media has pointed that that the way only 38 metric tons of Durian and 154 metric tons of Longan from Chanthaburi have been passed for exporting to mainland China while there are 351 metric tons of banana 🍌 from the plantation in Laos which also have arrived Mohan railway quarantine station on Saturday 3rd December 2022. They have pointed out that if Mainland China have NOT applied such armed twisting tactics, Thai export of fruits must be at par with the fruits from the plantation run by Chinese investors.

This is probably the way Thai media keep inflaming anti foreigner mindsets to gain more advertising money. 













ครั้งแรก! ‘ลำไย-ทุเรียนไทย’ ร่วมนั่งม้าเหล็กจีน-ลาว ตรงสู่ตลาดจีน


การรถไฟแห่งประเทศจีน สาขาคุนหมิง เปิดเผยว่าสถานีรถไฟโม๋ฮันของทางรถไฟจีน-ลาว ได้รับรองรถไฟบรรทุกตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ 25 ตู้ ซึ่งขนส่งผลไม้มาจากไทยและลาวในวันเสาร์ (3 ธ.ค.) ที่ผ่านมา




mgronline.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

On Nov 26, a LanCang train traveled from Laos to the Kunming West Maintenance Depot for a scheduled maintenance.

















The work mainly involved reprofiling the wheels after nearly 200,000 km of operation.
















On Nov 29, the train departed for Laos to return to regular service.









More pictures at https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_21049730


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Seminar for Development of China Laos Thailand Railway by Thai Senate:
Thai Senators and relevant agencies organized a seminar on the topic “Guidelines for the Link Development of China Laos Thailand Railway”, aiming to tackle issues and challenges related to the railway project.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

One year update from one of the first Youtubers who traveled on the Laos China Railway at the very beginning.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Sehr schoen....


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, this Lao - Vietnam railway (Standard gauge - single track) with total distance of 554 km and the price tag of 5,000 million US Dollar definitely need to get Tha Khaek - Na Phao International Bordergate - Vung An with the distance of 240 km done first to feed into 355-km Ban Phai - Nakhon Phanom line first as the way to make money to pay off the loan. The construction of this Tha Khaek - Na Phao International Bordergate - Vung An Port will be started in March 2023 though.
After that, Vientiane - Pak Xan - Pak kading - Vieng Kham - Tha Khaek with the distance of 314 km can be implemented to allow migration of Vietnamese workers to settle down along the railway line while more mines would become collaterals for 5,000 million US dollar loan


Vientiane Times





__ https://www.facebook.com/vientianetimesonline/posts/595108025952768


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao - China Railway is running out of patients after being under heavy attacks by Lao nettizens who keep lambasting that Lao - Chian Railway only please Chinese investors and Chinese people at the expenses of Lao natives including unfair compensation, the arm twisting discrimination against Lao exporters not to mention about those Lao natives who keep using Lao - China Railway tracks as the paths for their cattle along with goats, sheep, along with those slum dwellers on railway land .... Lao China Board of Director has to asking the Propaganda Department of Lao People Party to come up with propaganda against those who keep saying that Chinese have gained everything from Lao - China Railway at the expenses of Lao people


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

They wish to keep using railway for cattle? Is that a joke or something? Unfair compensation could be true, though.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

Sunfuns said:


> They wish to keep using railway for cattle? Is that a joke or something? Unfair compensation could be true, though.


To transport live cattle do require special wagon with roof, water dispenser, cattle food and feces disposal system. If there are huge demand for that. Railway may consider to invest to buy the special wagon. Otherwise, it may not worth the investment. 

According to the Laotian times, 85% of the ex-residents along the railway had been conpensated one way or another, it seems Laos government are partially responsible for such compensation proceedings. Need to understand what the agreement say about relocation compensation signed by both parties


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> They wish to keep using railway for cattle? Is that a joke or something? Unfair compensation could be true, though.





mabo.univ said:


> To transport live cattle do require special wagon with roof, water dispenser, cattle food and feces disposal system. If there are huge demand for that. Railway may consider to invest to buy the special wagon. Otherwise, it may not worth the investment.
> 
> According to the Laotian times, 85% of the ex-residents along the railway had been conpensated one way or another, it seems Laos government are partially responsible for such compensation proceedings. Need to understand what the agreement say about relocation compensation signed by both parties


Take a look at the way Thai Railway have come up with the special container boxes to function as the modern cattle wagons on the Bogie Container Flat (BCF) Wagons to carry cattle from Sri Samran Halt to Ban Thung Pho Junction (Junction with a container yard)



__ https://www.facebook.com/pr.railway/posts/529715872519742


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

A bit of sense and logic please. Laos received a quota to export 500,000 cattle to China. How can LCR not know how to ship cattle? The problem seems the local's using the railway as a walking path for their live stocks.

A railway is still a new phenomenon in Laos. It takes time for the locals to learn and take advantage of it. The continued improvement in passenger service is easy to see. However, the backbone of the railway is the cargo service that relies on not only the Lao shippers but also the shippers from other countries in the Mainland Southeast Asia. Give more time to Laos and the railway to sort things out.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Lao Monk from USA has commented about Lao - China Railway from Vientiane to Luang Phrabang


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Problems with compensations for Lao - China railway ; some insist that the compensation it is too little


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

According to the Chinese Embassy in Laos, from January 8, it will only take a negative PCR test within 48 hours to enter China from Laos. This may be a big boost to trains going to Boten.

At this point, there is no word on cross border trains, but that should not be far away. It is rumored that group travel will lead the way.

Exciting times ahead for the Laos-China Railway.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

OnRail123 said:


> According to the Chinese Embassy in Laos, from January 8, it will only take a negative PCR test within 48 hours to enter China from Laos. This may be a big boost to trains going to Boten.
> 
> At this point, there is no word on cross border trains, but that should not be far away. It is rumored that group travel will lead the way.
> 
> Exciting times ahead for the Laos-China Railway.


One more thing, need to deal with the case of Thai tourists who want to cross the border to mainland China by rails once the cross border passenger services have become a reality.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Wisarut said:


> One more thing, need to deal with the case of Thai tourists who want to cross the border to mainland China by rails once the cross border passenger services have become a reality.


They can do it from January 8. After arriving at the Boten Station, it will take a short car ride to the border, then walk the muddy path between the Lao customs and the Chinese customs, and finally take another car ride to the Mohan Station to continue the railway journey on to XiShuangBanNa or Kunming, or even Beijing.

The race starts now to see which vblogger will be the first to show this trip to us.


----------



## mabo.univ (Oct 19, 2021)

OnRail123 said:


> They can do it from January 8. After arriving at the Boten Station, it will take a short car ride to the border, then walk the muddy path between the Lao customs and the Chinese customs, and finally take another car ride to the Mohan Station to continue the railway journey on to XiShuangBanNa or Kunming, or even Beijing.
> 
> The race starts now to see which vblogger will be the first to show this trip to us.





OnRail123 said:


> They can do it from January 8. After arriving at the Boten Station, it will take a short car ride to the border, then walk the muddy path between the Lao customs and the Chinese customs, and finally take another car ride to the Mohan Station to continue the railway journey on to XiShuangBanNa or Kunming, or even Beijing.
> 
> The race starts now to see which vblogger will be the first to show this trip to us.


as for now, China has not issue any visa for tourist. Only foreigner who has family, business people, foreign worker etc can apply for the visa


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

mabo.univ said:


> as for now, China has not issue any visa for tourist. Only foreigner who has family, business people, foreign worker etc can apply for the visa


You are right. Tourists can't go just yet. Many Chinese in Laos are rushing home via the railway. There are some videos but not much attention was paid to the railway itself.

The town of Boten is still one big construction site and perhaps 6 months to 1 year away from getting more residents and visitors. For a glimpse of what it may become in five to ten years, here's a look of a scale model.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

This Chinese & Indonesian couple had a tough time trying to enter China from Laos on their car from Indonesia. After much struggle, they settled on leaving the car in Laos and continued their journey on rail to visit his sick mother in Nanning. The following link skips to the moment when the wife was walking to the check points after returning the car to the Laos side. The railway station on the Chinese side was busy on the first day of border opening. Give them a big applause for keeping a smile under a very trying circumstance.


----------

